# AIDA64 BETA downloads



## Arctucas (Oct 17, 2010)

I am sort of surprised no-one has started this thread yet, so here goes...

As I am sure most are aware, The developer of the now defunct Everest hardware monitoring software has split from Lavalys to form FinalWire, and has replaced Everest with AIDA64.

I believe this thread should replace the old Everest BETA  thread.

AIDA64 1.00.1123 BETA is available today.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah, Fiery has been on here to let us know. I've already got AIDA64, too. I'll be keeping my eye on this thread.


----------



## 10TaTioN (Oct 18, 2010)

*AIDA64 1.00.1123 BETA (Changes)*



> * support for USB 3.0
> * improved Disk Benchmark
> * improved RAID member enumeration for Intel ICH/PCH RAID controllers
> * S.M.A.R.T. information for Intel ICH/PCH RAID controllers
> ...



For download check first post.


----------



## stasio (Oct 24, 2010)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.00.1130 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1130_ui7sm0gxrv.zip

-anti-virus software support for AVG 2011
-firewall software support for AVG 2011
-redesigned tool bar icons
-extended reference OpenCL Extensions list (for Catalyst 10.10)
-detection of ATI Catalyst 10.10 driver
-GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS (GT218)
-improved GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 68xx (Barts)
-HD Audio codec information for AMD Barts, nVIDIA GF106
-Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium G6960
-improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 31, 2010)

1137 BETA available.


----------



## 10TaTioN (Nov 1, 2010)

Arctucas said:


> 1137 BETA available.



• updated tool bar icons
• detection of ATI Catalyst 10.10c driver
• System Stability Test / finer min/max voltage configuration
• sensor support for Toshiba TVALZ
• IMC temperature measurement on Intel Ibex Peak
• fixed: detection of PCI-E port associated device(s)
• fixed: chipset information for Intel Eaglelake B43
• fixed: Control Panel applet issues under Windows 2000+

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1137_sa2k5cnmwx.zip


----------



## stasio (Nov 10, 2010)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.00.1147 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1147_a2smnyz5xr.zip

    * preliminary support for Intel Sandy Bridge processors
    * extended CPUID features (Float-16 Conversion Instructions)
    * extended CPUID features (RDRAND Instruction)
    * chipset information for Intel Cougar Point PCH
    * extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for AMD Barts)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 315M (GT218M)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 320M (C89)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 405 (GT218)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 9300 GS (GT218)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 440 (GF108)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 555M (GF108M)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTS 450 (GF106)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 (GF110)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA Ion (GT218)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro 400 (GT216GL)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro 6000 (GF100GL)
    * motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA E635, E637, E651, E652, E653
    * motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA E767, E770
    * improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    * hardware links added to DMI, OpenGL, HD Audio, Windows Devices, PCI Devices pages
    * fixed: Intel QST sensor support
    * fixed: chipset information for nVIDIA nForce 7025-630a (MCP68SE)
    * fixed: PCH temperature measurement on Intel Ibex Peak
    * fixed: voltage measurement on Gigabyte Odin GT PSUs


----------



## stasio (Nov 12, 2010)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.20.1150 Final*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme120.exe
http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme120.zip

    preliminary support for Intel Sandy Bridge processors
    GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 68xx and nVIDIA GeForce GTX 580
    support for USB 3.0 controllers and devices
    Windows 7 style icons
    fixed: Control Panel applet issues under Vista/Win7
    fixed: Memory Write benchmark on Intel Dunnington, Gulftown, Westmere
    fixed: L3 cache bandwidth measurement on Intel Core i3/i5/i7
    fixed: installer package elevation issues under Win7





> BUDAPEST, Hungary - November 11, 2010 - FinalWire Ltd. today announced the immediate availability of AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.20 software, a streamlined diagnostic and benchmarking tool for home users; and the immediate availability of AIDA64 Business Edition 1.20 software, an essential network management solution for small and medium scale enterprises.
> 
> The new release brings a fresh look with Windows 7 style icons, introduces a few improvements about modern Intel and AMD processors, and supports the latest AMD and nVIDIA graphics processors.
> 
> ...


----------



## stasio (Nov 17, 2010)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.20.1155 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1155_bv4sdn8ytx.zip


* Estonian localization
* Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium E5600, E5700
* extended physical CPU information for VIA Nano (aka Isaiah)
* extended chipset information for VIA VN1000(M)
* motherboard specific sensor info for Biostar TPower I45
* fixed: current and power measurement on Gigabyte Odin GT PSUs
* fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7666


----------



## stasio (Nov 21, 2010)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.20.1158 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1158_cbv3slyk8n.zip

    * detection of ATI Catalyst 10.11 driver
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7 990X
    * improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    * fixed: SMART enabling on Intel ICH/PCH AHCI controllers


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 21, 2010)

It's now completely official, if you own everest, upgrade to AIDA64 now!


> FinalWire Acquires and Discontinues EVEREST
> EVEREST Passes the Torch to AIDA64
> BUDAPEST, Hungary - November 21, 2010 - FinalWire Ltd. today announced the acquisition of diagnostics, hardware monitoring, network audit, and benchmarking software, Lavalys EVEREST.
> 
> ...


----------



## stasio (Nov 29, 2010)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.20.1165 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1165_vs6mnwy3qx.zip

# improved support for Intel Sandy Bridge processors
# Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5 2300
# Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium G620, G620T, G840, G850, P6100
# Hardware Monitoring / new item: GPU MC utilization
# Hardware Monitoring / new item: GPU VE utilization
# Hardware Monitoring / new item: GPU +12V voltage
# Hardware Monitoring / new item: GPU VRM power
# extended sensor support for Sony VAIO
# improved negative temperature support
# GPU information for ATI Mobility Radeon HD 6370 (Robson)
# GPU sensor information for CHiL CHL8266 voltage regulator chip
# GPU fan duty cycle detection for nVIDIA GF10x, GF11x
# fixed: fan RPM measurement on W83667HG, W83677HG sensor chips
# fixed: NB & SB temperature measurement on Asus Rampage III Series


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 3, 2010)

@Stasio,

New BETA today.


----------



## stasio (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes I know(just wakeup).

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.20.1170 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1170_ws0dcy6mjx.zip

    * anti-virus software support for Coranti 2010
    * software license support for Axialis CursorWorkshop
    * software license support for Axialis IconWorkshop
    * software license support for Microsoft Office 2010
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium P6200
    * RAID member enumeration for SiI 3124, 3512, 3531 RAID controllers
    * monitor information / improved vendor and model name detection
    * improved hot-plug storage device support
    * improved negative temperature support
    * extended sensor support for Sony VAIO
    * fixed: Network / Windows Network / network traffic measurement (Vista+)
    * fixed: BSoD on Intel Sandy Bridge processors


----------



## stasio (Dec 9, 2010)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.20.1176 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1176_sdv5ynm2gc.zip

    * support for Logitech G13/G15/G19 keyboards with v7 software
    * preliminary support for Intel Cedarview processor
    * improved support for Intel Sandy Bridge processors
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5 480M
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 540M (GF108M)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 (GF110)
    * preliminary GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 69xx Series (Antilles, Cayman)
    * improved RAID member enumeration for AMD SB7xx/8xx RAID controllers
    * improved RAID member enumeration for JMicron RAID controllers
    * improved RAID member enumeration for nVIDIA RAID controllers
    * sensor support for Fintek F71858AD sensor chip
    * sensor support for ITE IT8728F sensor chip
    * improved fan RPM measurement on Asus M4N82 Deluxe, M4N98TD Evo
    * motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7635, MS-7681
    * improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    * fixed: ASPI devices enumeration under Windows Vista+
    * fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7666


----------



## Drone (Dec 10, 2010)

version 1170 hung a laptop (dell latitude e5510) and once even bsod'ed. Let's try 1176


----------



## Super Sarge (Dec 10, 2010)

I have the latest final as i was an up to-date subscriber of Everest


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 10, 2010)

Subscribed!


----------



## stasio (Dec 10, 2010)

So,where is the latest final ?


----------



## stasio (Dec 20, 2010)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.50.1200*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme150.exe
http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme150.zip

* Support for the upcoming Intel Sandy Bridge desktop and mobile processors
    * AVX-optimized 64-bit fractal and security benchmarks
    * AVX-optimized System Stability Test module
    * 64-bit multi-threaded VP8 video encoding benchmark
    * Revamped ZLib data compression benchmark
    * GPU details for AMD Radeon HD 69xx and nVIDIA GeForce GTX 570
    * Enhanced support for nVIDIA RAID controllers
    * Estonian localization


----------



## trickson (Dec 23, 2010)

YEAH ! Finally ! A true 64 bit monitoring program . Everest was great used them for years and was surprised to find that they are no more too me long enough :shadedshu . Any one know just what happened to them and why they are no more ? this is a great program I love it so I bought it  ( Once again )


----------



## Fiery (Dec 23, 2010)

trickson said:


> YEAH ! Finally ! A true 64 bit monitoring program . Everest was great used them for years and was surprised to find that they are no more too me long enough :shadedshu . Any one know just what happened to them and why they are no more ? this is a great program I love it so I bought it  ( Once again )



Thank you for your support 

As for the reasons (what's public of it) is explained in this interview:

http://lab501.ro/editoriale/un-nou-inceput-pentru-everest-aida64/4


----------



## trickson (Dec 23, 2010)

Any time . I can tell you this since 2003 I have had this software in every computer I have had . The best monitoring software out there hands down . I also love the LCD support for my G15 keyboard ! Just fantastic stuff in my book .


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 4, 2011)

I imagine Stasio should be along shortly with the new version link and information, please standby...


----------



## stasio (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah,this days I am a bit late...
*AIDA64 1.50.1212 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1212_psk4n0yrvx.zip

    * improved identification of Apple Mac systems
    * improved support for mobile Intel Sandy Bridge processors
    * Storage / SMART / improved support for Samsung SSDs
    * sensor support for Dell SMI of Studio 1569
    * improved sensor support for LM63-compatible chips
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P7H55-M
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P7H55-M LE
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P7H55-M LX
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P7H55-M Plus
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P7H55-M/USB3
    * fixed: connection speed detection for USB 3.0 devices


----------



## HammerON (Jan 4, 2011)

Subscribed and thanks for the updates


----------



## stasio (Jan 10, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.50.1219 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1219_sdk6ngm0yc.zip

    * Preferences / HW Monitoring / new option: disk temp poll freq
    * HW Monitoring / serial number indicator for similar drive models
    * improved RAID member enumeration for JMicron RAID controllers
    * SPD memory information for ECS 7AT-3L motherboard
    * sensor support for Dell SMI of Vostro V130
    * improved fan RPM measurement on Asus P7H55, P7P55 Series
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte H67A, H67M Series
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte P67A, PH67 Series
    * fixed: slow startup on nVIDIA RAID controllers
    * fixed: GPU temperature measurement on Zotac 8800GT
    * fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock 890FX Deluxe3
    * fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock 890FX Deluxe4
    * fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Intel DB65, DH61, DH67, DP67, DQ67 Series


----------



## erixx (Jan 10, 2011)

my GTX470 fan speed shows crazy values like 60000000, will try this beta later.


----------



## stasio (Jan 15, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.50.1224 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1224_q0sln8yrvx.zip

* Hardware Monitoring / new items: VCCIO, VCCSA voltages
* Koolance sensor support via shared memory
* motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8P67 Series
* improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
* GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti (GF114)
* CHiL CHL8266 GPU sensor support is limited to GF100+ now
* fixed: sensor support for Nuvoton NCT677xF sensor chips
* fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Sabertooth X58


----------



## stasio (Jan 21, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.50.1230 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1230_v6as2ymqzx.zip

    * Storage / SMART / special support for Marvell 88SS9174 based SSDs
    * identification of AMD C-xx (aka Ontario)
    * identification of AMD E-xxx (aka Zacate)
    * chipset information for AMD Hudson-1 FCH
    * chipset information for AMD K14 IMC
    * GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 (GF110)
    * HD Audio codec information for AMD K14 APU
    * improved GMCH temperature measurement
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8P67 Evo, P8P67 LE
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte D425TUD, D525TUD
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte G31M-ES2C/ES2L
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte H55M-S2V
    * motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7673, MS-7678
    * fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte G31M-S2C/S2L


----------



## stasio (Jan 26, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.50.1236 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1236_qs6kmn3yrz.zip

* Hardware Monitoring / new items: NIC Download Rate, NIC Upload Rate
* Hardware Monitoring / new items: Pump #1, Pump #2
* Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5 2410M, 2510E, 2515E, 2537M
* Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7 2617M, 2629M, 2630QM, 2635QM, 2649M, 2657M
* physical CPU information for AMD C-xx (aka Ontario)
* physical CPU information for AMD E-xxx (aka Zacate)
* motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus IV Extreme
* improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
* fixed: Motherboard / Memory / update issues
* fixed: Koolance sensor support via shared memory
* fixed: fan RPM measurement on W83667HG sensor chip
* fixed: SPD information for Avant modules with bad CRC
* fixed: GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti (GF114)
* fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock 890FX Deluxe3
* fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P5N7A-VM


----------



## stasio (Jan 31, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.50.1241 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1241_ow5ief2ysk.zip

    * detection of AMD Catalyst 11.1 driver
    * detection of AMD Catalyst 11.1a driver
    * extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for AMD Cayman)
    * improved hot-plug storage device support
    * improved disk temperature measurement for Intel ICH/PCH RAID controllers
    * improved disk temperature measurement for JMicron RAID controllers
    * chipset information for Intel ICH8 Series (with Pineview)
    * chipset information for Intel ICH9 Series (with Pineview)
    * GPU I2C support for AMD Radeon HD 6xxx
    * HD Audio codec information for nVIDIA GF114
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8P67 WS Revolution
    * motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7672
    * fixed: Motherboard / Memory / pagefile usage display issues


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 2, 2011)

1243 is out, stasio should be along shortly with all the details.


----------



## stasio (Feb 3, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.50.1243 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1243_bw4ylkfd0m.zip

    * improved CPU clock measurement on Intel Nehalem+
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 525M (GF108M)
    * fixed: texel fillrate calculation for nVIDIA G80+


----------



## stasio (Feb 10, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.50.1251 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1251_oq1xi5ergv.zip

    * Hardware Monitoring / new items: CPU1 DIMM, CPU2 DIMM voltage
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium E5800
    * improved CPU clock measurement on AMD K10
    * Display / GPU / Texture Mapping Units information
    * GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 6450 (Caicos)
    * GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 6470M (Seymour)
    * GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 6570 (Turks)
    * GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 6650M (Whistler)
    * GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 6670 (Turks)
    * GPU information for ATI FirePro 2460 (Cedar)
    * GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce GT 330 (GT216)
    * GPU clock measurement for Intel Sandy Bridge IGP
    * texel fillrate calculation for AMD R600+
    * monitor information / improved vendor and model name detection
    * HD Audio codec information for AMD Caicos, Seymour
    * HD Audio codec information for AMD Turks, Whistler
    * sensor support for Dell SMI of OptiPlex 980
    * sensor support for ITE IT8772F sensor chip
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M4A88TD-M Series
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Foxconn H67S
    * improved exception handling on info pages
    * fixed: CPU multiplier detection for AMD K14


----------



## stasio (Feb 15, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.50.1255 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1255_xv4smgwy5b.zip

    * improved hot-plug storage device support
    * improved RAID member enumeration for AMD SB7xx/8xx RAID controllers
    * improved RAID member enumeration for JMicron RAID controllers
    * support for Intel Cougar Point PCH with B3 stepping
    * sensor support for ITE IT8781F sensor chip
    * sensor support for Dell SMI of Vostro 1710
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8H67-M Series
    * improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    * fixed: Devices / Windows Devices / refresh issues


----------



## stasio (Feb 17, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.50.1257 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_b..._cav3sln0yc.zip

* detection of AMD Catalyst 11.2 driver
    * improved hot-plug storage device support
    * improved thermal monitoring for Intel Sandy Bridge processors
    * power measurement for Intel Sandy Bridge processors
    * fixed: sensor support for Fintek F71858 sensor chip
    * fixed: unified shader unit count detection for ATI RV6xx


----------



## stasio (Feb 18, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.60.1300*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme160.exe
http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme160.zip

    * Support for AMD Fusion “Ontario” and “Zacate” APUs
    * Improved support for Intel “Sandy Bridge” processors
    * Further optimized 64-bit AVX-accelerated fractal and security benchmarks
    * Support for PCI Express 3.0 controllers and devices
    * GPU details for AMD Radeon HD 6xxx and nVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti
    * Enhanced support for AMD and JMicron RAID controllers



> BUDAPEST, Hungary - February 17, 2011 - FinalWire Ltd. today announced the immediate availability of AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.60 software, a streamlined diagnostic and benchmarking tool for home users; and the immediate availability of AIDA64 Business Edition 1.60 software, an essential network management solution for small and medium scale enterprises.
> 
> The latest AIDA64 update further optimizes the previously introduced AVX-acccelerated benchmark suite for the latest Intel Core i3/i5/i7 “Sandy Bridge” processors, implements AMD Fusion APU support, and provides graphics processor diagnostics for the latest AMD and nVIDIA GPUs.


----------



## stasio (Feb 23, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.60.1306 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1306_w6ekj1ycvn.zip

    * System Stability Test / Preferences / new option: CPU mask
    * Preferences / Stability / new option: RAID SMART support
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3 390M
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon W3690
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 550M (GF108M)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti (GF116)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 590 (GF110)
    * sensor support for Dell SMI of Vostro 1700
    * sensor support for ITE IT8782F, IT8783F sensor chips
    * fixed: SMART stability option handling


----------



## stasio (Mar 4, 2011)

* AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.60.1314 Beta * 

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1314_v5slkdn2mx.zip

 * firewall software support for McAfee Total Protection 2011
    * improved and fixed support for AMD K14 processors
    * identification of Mobile AMD Athlon 64 (aka Oakville, Odessa)
    * identification of AMD Opteron 41xx (aka Lisbon)
    * identification of Intel Xeon E3-12xx (aka Sandy Bridge-WS)
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Atom N570
    * Intel Processor Number detection for new Core 2 Duo E8135
    * improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    * motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7670
    * fixed: GPU temperature measurement on Inno3D 8800GT
    * fixed: BIOS settings detection via Intel XTU


----------



## stasio (Mar 10, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.60.1321 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1321_m5sk0lyfxc.zip

    * identification of AMD Athlon II 1xxu (aka Sargas)
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-330E, 2310E, 2310M
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-520E, 2415M
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium P6300
    * extended sensor support for Sony VAIO
    * GPU sensor information for GMT G781 sensor chip
    * GPU sensor information for SMSC EMC2101 sensor chip
    * GPU sensor information for TI TMP431, TMP432 sensor chips
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P5G41T-M Series
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Foxconn Dreadnought
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte G1.Assassin
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte H67/P67/PH67 B3 Series
    * fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium P6200
    * fixed: GPU clock measurement for AMD Radeon HD 6250/6310 (Wrestler)
    * fixed: GPU temperature measurement on nVIDIA G92


----------



## stasio (Mar 16, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.60.1327 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1327_sv6wdcm3nx.zip

    * USB-IDE bridges support disabled on a few USB modems
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 485M (GF104M)
    * sensor support for Dell SMI of Studio 1745
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8P67-M Pro
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Foxconn M61PMV Series
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Intel DH61WW
    * motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7680
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Phitronics H55-M
    * improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    * fixed: motherboard database entries about Asus <-> Pegatron
    * fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte G1.Assassin


----------



## stasio (Mar 22, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.60.1333 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1333_ty4wmqx2hc.zip

    * Display / GPGPU / support for nVIDIA CUDA 4.0
    * Storage / Physical Drives / GPT support
    * identification of Intel Celeron B8xx (aka Sandy Bridge)
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Celeron B810, B847
    * SMBus support for Intel Tolapai
    * motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7660
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Sapphire Pure Black X58
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTS 450 (GF116)
    * fixed: Display / GPGPU / CUDA core count detection on CC2.1 devices
    * fixed: HD Audio codec information for Intel Ibex Peak
    * fixed: motherboard database entries about Asus <-> Pegatron
    * fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P5G41T-M Series
    * fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8P67-M Pro


----------



## stasio (Mar 28, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.60.1339 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1339_qs1d0nycgr.zip 

  Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Celeron 925
    detection of RDC M2012 video chip
    MCHBAR enabling on Dell OptiPlex 780
    sensor support for ITE IT8771F sensor chip
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus E35M1-I Deluxe
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus E35M1-M Series
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Sabertooth P67
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte H61M Series
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    fixed: Preferences / HW Monitoring / Alerting / settings saving
    fixed: GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 590 (GF110)
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA W555
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7350


----------



## stasio (Apr 5, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.60.1346 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1346_w6elk1ygzx.zip

    Storage / SMART / special support for Intel 320, 510 SSDs
    Storage / SMART / special support for Samsung PM810 SSDs
    detection of AMD Catalyst 11.3, 11.4 Early Preview drivers
    GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 6790 (Barts)
    GPU information for new AMD Sumo and Wrestler variants
    GPU information for new ATI Radeon HD 5570 (Redwood)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 405 (GT216)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 530 (GF108)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti (GF110)
    improved DIMM thermal sensor support
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Intel DB65, DH61, DH67, DP67, DQ67 Series


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 5, 2011)

@stasio,

Are you going to post the Sensor Panel BETA?


----------



## stasio (Apr 5, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> @stasio,
> 
> Are you going to post the Sensor Panel BETA?



OK

*AIDA64 SensorPanel 1347 Beta *

http://www.aida64.com/specialbeta/aida64ex...sensorpanel.zip



> You can enable the new feature in AIDA64 / main menu / File / Preferences / Hardware Monitoring / SensorPanel.
> 
> You can set the update frequency for the SensorPanel in AIDA64 / main menu / File / Preferences / Hardware Monitoring / Update Frequency.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 5, 2011)

Pass.


----------



## stasio (Apr 6, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.60.1349 Beta*-SensorPanel 

http://www.aida64.com/specialbeta/aida64extreme_build_1349_sensorpanel.zip

In this beta is applied the following improvements:

- SensorPanel Manager
- items re-ordering (via SensorPanel Manager)
- item hiding (via SensorPanel Manager)
- configurable default settings
- Preferences / HW Monitoring / SensorPanel / new option: lock panel position
- Preferences / HW Monitoring / SensorPanel / new option: lock panel size
- SensorPanel item properties window position restoring
- JPEG image support
- bar frame support
- shadow support (for labels, values, units, bars)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 6, 2011)

More info on sensor panel? Anyone tried it? Also curious why Arctucas, who asked about it originally, said pass...


----------



## stasio (Apr 6, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> More info on sensor panel? Anyone tried it? Also curious why Arctucas, who asked about it originally, said pass...



More info:
http://forums.aida64.com/index.php?...ing-module-to-replace-osd-and-sidebar-gadget/


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 7, 2011)

@wrigleyvillain,

stasio does an excellent job of keeping this thread updated, therefore, I said 'pass' (meaning I would pass on posting, in deference to him) in reply to his response of 'no, you do it' when I originally asked if he would be posting the Sensor Panel BETA (which I see he has decided to do).

I have the AIDA64 site bookmarked, and I check it every day.

Anyway, stasio, thanks for you efforts to keep this thread regularly updated.


----------



## stasio (Apr 9, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.60.1351 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1351_rx6vnfkj1c.zip

    anti-virus software support for DrWeb v6
    firewall software support for DrWeb v6
    identification of new Intel Xeon MP (aka Westmere-EX)
    RAID SMART support is now disabled by default
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-995X
    Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E7-xxxx
    detection of nVIDIA GeForce GT 520M video chip
    detection of nVIDIA NVS 4200M video chip
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 555M (GF106M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro 1000M (GF108GLM)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro 2000M (GF106GLM)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro 3000M (GF104GLM)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro 4000M (GF104GLM)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro 5010M (GF110GLM)
    HD Audio codec information for nVIDIA GF116
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M4A77T
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M4A77T/USB3
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M4A77TD
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte G1.Guerrilla


In this beta we've also applied the following changes of the SensorPanel feature:

- vertical bars, with a new bar placement option called "3-line"
- image preview
- copy-paste (in the right-click context menu on the SensorPanel)
- SensorPanel Manager / Duplicate button -- to clone an item
- URL on static labels and images -- the link can be opened by double-clicking on the item on the SensorPanel
- improved background image handling
- rendering order has changed to render the bar first -- so now label and/or value and/or unit can be drawn right on the bar, using e.g. the "Embedded" bar placement option
- fixed: item hiding

Another sample shot to show off the latest capabilities of the SensorPanel feature:


----------



## stasio (Apr 12, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.60.1355 Beta*-SensorPanel 

http://www.aida64.com/specialbeta/aida64extreme_build_1355_sensorpanel.zip

In this beta we've implemented the following new features:

- mass actions: modify, delete, copy-paste (select items with Ctrl-LeftClick on the SensorPanel)
- SensorPanel Manager / mass actions: move, reorder, modify, delete, hide/unhide, duplicate

When performing mass modification, the SensorPanel item properties to be altered are marked with a red stripe.

Note: In this beta we've changed the SensorPanel configuration tags. It will effectively break compatibility with previous SensorPanel beta releases, so you'll have to re-configure all items.


----------



## stasio (Apr 16, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.60.1358 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1358_s7dm2qvrgb.zip

    GPU sensor information for Volterra VT1556 voltage regulator chip
    improved GPU I2C support for ATI Radeon HD 4xxx
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Rampage III Black Edition
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte H67N-USB3-B3
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte P61, P67X, PA65 Series
    fixed: GPU clock measurement for nVIDIA C77, C78, C79, C7A


----------



## stasio (Apr 26, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.60.1369 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1369_s7dq4xmycr.zip

    preliminary support for AMD K12 (aka Llano) processors
    preliminary support for AMD K15 (aka Bulldozer) processors
    identification of AMD Z-xxx (aka Ontario)
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-2610UE, 2655LE, 2710QE, 2715QE
    Uncore clock measurement for Intel Nehalem family
    extended CPUID features (Bit Manipulation Instructions)
    extended CPUID features (Instruction Based Sampling)
    extended CPUID features (Lightweight Profiling)
    extended CPUID features (SKINIT / STGI Instruction)
    extended CPUID features (Trailing Bit Manipulation Instructions)
    extended CPUID features (Watchdog Timer)
    physical CPU information for AMD Opteron 61xx (aka Magny-Cours)
    extended physical CPU information for Intel Sandy Bridge
    support for 512 bytes PCI device blocks on AMD K12, K14, K15 processors
    improved EVGA motherboard database entries
    revamped HD Audio detection
    sensor support for National LM94, LM95213, LM95214 sensor chips
    sensor support for National LM95221, LM95231, LM95233 sensor chips
    sensor support for National LM95234, LM95235, LM95241 sensor chips
    sensor support for National LM95245, LM96080 sensor chips
    sensor support for National LM96163, LM96194 sensor chips
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8H61, P8H61-M LE
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte G1.Sniper
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte HA65M Series
    GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 6770M (Whistler)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 520 (GF119)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 520M (GF119M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA NVS 4200M (GF119GLM)
    extended GPU information for AMD Caicos, Seymour, Turks, Whistler family
    GPU sensor information for National LM96163 sensor chip
    fixed: link frequency detection for HyperTransport 3.0 devices
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte MA74GM, MA770, MA78GM, MA78LM, MA785G, MA790 Series
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte N650SLI, N680SLI Series


----------



## stasio (May 2, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.60.1375 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1375_vq2sd8myrc.zip

    detection of AMD Catalyst 11.4 driver
    extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for nVIDIA GF11x)
    Storage / SMART / special support for SandForce SF-2200, SF-2500, SF-2600 based SSDs
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-980
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8H67-M Pro
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Sabertooth 990FX
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Rampage III Black Edition


----------



## stasio (May 5, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.70.1400*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme170.zip

    LGA1155 B3 stepping motherboards support
    Preliminary support for AMD “Bulldozer” and “Llano” processors
    Intel 320, Intel 510, OCZ Vertex 3, Samsung PM810 SSD support
    GPU details for AMD Radeon HD 6770M, Radeon HD 6790
    GPU details for nVIDIA GeForce GT 520, GT 520M, GT 550M, GT 555M, GTX 550 Ti, GTX 590


----------



## stasio (May 10, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.70.1405 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1405_bd3cym9gvs.zip

detection of AMD Catalyst 11.5 driver
current core VID detection for Intel Sandy Bridge
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z68X-UD7-B3


----------



## stasio (May 16, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.70.1412 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1412_vs6dflky0s.zip

identification of Intel Celeron G4xx, G5xx (aka Sandy Bridge)
Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron G440, G530, G540
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 (GF114)
sensor support for Dell SMI of Vostro 3750
motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock E350M1 Series
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8H67-M LE
motherboard specific sensor info for ECS A890GXM-A2
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte X58A-OC
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z68A, Z68MA, Z68MX Series
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z68X-UD3P-B3
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z68X-UD5-B3
motherboard specific sensor info for Intel DZ68BC, DZ68DB
fixed: auto-load with Windows / logon domain handling
fixed: Hardware Monitoring / North Bridge Multiplier handling
fixed: system BIOS date detection on EFI BIOS
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock 890FX Deluxe5
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8P67 LE


----------



## stasio (May 24, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.70.1419 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1419_sll7yvr2cx.zip

improved support for AMD K12 (aka Llano) processors
chipset information for AMD 990FX
chipset information for AMD Hudson-2, Hudson-3
chipset information for AMD SR5650
improved PCI database handling
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 410M (GF119M)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 520M (GF108M)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 545 (GF116)
GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 (GF110)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 560M (GF116M)
GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 (GF110)
sensor support for Dell SMI of Studio XPS 1647
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8H67-V
improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte H67A, H67M Series


----------



## stasio (May 31, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.70.1426 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1426_qv1kl8cw0c.zip

Hardware Monitoring / Rivatuner OSD Server support
improved support for AMD K12 (aka Llano) processors
identification of VIA QuadCore L4xxx (aka Isaiah CNQ)
Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium G860
improved and fixed chipset information for VIA VX900
extended chipset information for nVIDIA MCP89
detection of Matrox G200eH, G200eR2, G200eV video chips
sensor support for Dell SMI of XPS L Series
motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7676
fixed: Preferences / HW Monitoring / Alerting / settings saving
fixed: NVAPI GPU I2C support with ForceWare 275+
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte EP45 Series
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7673


----------



## stasio (Jun 6, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.70.1431 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1431_vw3xs8dlyc.zip

Preferences / Stability / new option: Toshiba TVALZ sensor support
GPU information for new AMD Radeon HD 6750 (Juniper)
GPU information for new AMD Radeon HD 6770 (Juniper)
GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro 7000 (GF110GL)
GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla M2090/X2090 (GF110GL)
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P5G41C-M Series
sensor support for Dell SMI of Studio XPS 1340
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M4A88TD-M Series
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P5PE-VM


----------



## stasio (Jun 14, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.70.1438 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1438_b5s1qcympr.zip

extended CPUID features (Enhanced REP MOVSB/STOSB)
extended CPUID features (RDFSBASE/RDGSBASE/WRFSBASE/WRGSBASE)
extended CPUID features (Supervisor Mode Execution Protection)
Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron B710, B800, B840
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-2105, 2125, 2130
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-2320, 2405S, 2557M
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-610E, 620LE, 620UE, 660UE, 2637M, 2677M
GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 6970M (Blackcomb)
sensor support for Dell SMI of Vostro 3550
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Crosshair V Formula
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 990FXA, 990XA Series
improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
fixed: GPU memory bus width detection for nVIDIA GF1xx
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus A7V8X-X
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P5G41C-M, P5G41T-M Series
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Sabertooth 990FX


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 15, 2011)

AIDA64 v1.80 released.


----------



## stasio (Jun 16, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.80.1450*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme180.exe
http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme180.zip

SensorPanel
Support for the upcoming AMD Bulldozer and Llano processors
FMA4 and XOP optimized 64-bit benchmarks and System Stability Test
Optimized benchmarks for VIA QuadCore processor
GPU details for AMD Radeon HD 6970M, nVIDIA GeForce GTX 560M
Rivatuner OSD Server support


----------



## stasio (Jun 20, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.80.1455 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1455_u8nmy1wgcb.zip

SensorPanel / default set of items
Alerting / new items: CPU Utilization, Memory Utilization, GPU Utilization, GPU MC Utilization, GPU VE Utilization
preliminary support for AMD Trinity processors
Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron G530T
Intel Processor Number detection for Core 2 Duo E8335, E8435
Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium G630, G630T
GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce GTS 450 (GF106)
sensor support for GMT G781 sensor chip
sensor support for TI TMP400, TMP401, TMP411A, TMP411B, TMP411C, TMP421, TMP422, TMP423, TMP431, TMP432, TMP435, TMP441, TMP442 sensor chips
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z68X-UD3-B3, Z68X-UD3H-B3, Z68X-UD3R-B3
fixed: SensorPanel / background color fill


----------



## stasio (Jun 27, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.80.1462 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1462_zqf1bnw9ax.zip

    SensorPanel Manager / export & import
    Preferences / HW Monitoring / SensorPanel / new option: panel size
    identification of Intel Pentium 9xx (aka Sandy Bridge)
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-2330E, 2330M, 2340UE, 2357M
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-2467M
    Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium 957
    sensor support for Dell SMI of OptiPlex 990, OptiPlex GX620, Vostro 3450
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus F1A75-V Pro
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8Z68 Deluxe, P8Z68-V
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards


----------



## stasio (Jul 5, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.80.1469 Beta*



SensorPanel / bar minimum width changed to 3 pixels
Preferences / Stability / new option: T-Balancer sensor support
Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Celeron 787, 847E, 857
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte A75, A75M Series
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z68XP Series
improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus F1A75-V Pro


----------



## stasio (Jul 6, 2011)

*update 2011-07-05: removed by developer


----------



## stasio (Jul 7, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.80.1471 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1471_w6elkn1gcz.zip

revamped Logitech LCD support with SensorPanel features
Logitech LCD / export & import
Logitech LCD / multiple devices support
SensorPanel / bar minimum width changed to 3 pixels
Preferences / Stability / new option: T-Balancer sensor support
Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Celeron 787, 847E, 857
improved support for Socket FM1 motherboards
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte A75, A75M Series
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z68XP Series
improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus F1A75-V Pro


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 7, 2011)

Thx Stasio, i update Aida64 everytime there comes a new beta around ^^

but the buffer on WD20EARX is missing xD


----------



## stasio (Jul 13, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.80.1477 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1477_kx8sd2yv3c.zip

SensorPanel / Show/Hide SensorPanel in System Tray icon right-click menu
Logitech LCD / minimum X and Y coordinate changed to -5 pixels
Storage / Optical Drives / writing speed information for Blu-ray TL and QL discs
detection of AMD Catalyst 11.6b driver
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte P67-DS3-B3


----------



## stasio (Jul 19, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.80.1481 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1481_xz1wg0rpkv.zip

    temperature, fan speed, voltage correction
    Hardware Monitoring / new item: iGPU voltage
    anti-virus software support for Avast v5, v6
    anti-virus software support for Kaspersky 2012
    firewall software support for Avast Internet Security v5, v6
    firewall software support for Kaspersky Internet Security 2012
    improved support for Intel Xeon MP (aka Nehalem-EX, Westmere-EX)
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z
    fixed: BIOS settings detection via Asus ATK
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Intel DP67BG, DZ68BC


----------



## stasio (Jul 21, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.80.1484 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1484_y5asv0gmnc.zip

USB-IDE bridges support disabled on a few webcams
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte P61-DS3-B3
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z68AP-D3


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 29, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.80.1492 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1492_kmc8wty1zb.zip

detection of AMD Catalyst 11.7 driver
identification of Corsair Vengeance memory module family
identification of Corsair Vengeance LP memory module family
improved identification of Corsair Dominator memory module family
improved identification of Corsair Dominator GT memory module family
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M5A87, M5A88-V Evo, P7P55D-E
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 870-UD3P, 870A-USB3
fixed: lockup on AMD K14 systems


----------



## stasio (Aug 12, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.80.1498 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1498_pxwc5m0ygb.zip

    support for OpenGL 4.2
    GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce 410M (GF119M)
    sensor support for Fintek F71868A, F71870A sensor chips
    sensor support for Dell SMI of Vostro 1450
    improved sensor support for Toshiba TVALZ
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 970A-D3, 970A-UD3
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte G1.Sniper2
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte H61M-S2-B3, H61M-S2V-B3
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z68P-DS3
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    fixed: CPU multiplier detection for AMD K12
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock A75 Extreme6, A75 Pro4
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P5G41C-M, P5G41T-M Series


----------



## stasio (Aug 19, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.85.1600*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme185.exe
http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme185.zip

SensorPanel
Advanced multi-device Logitech LCD support
Support for AMD Bulldozer and Llano CPUs
XOP and FMA4 optimized 64-bit benchmarks
Temperature, fan speed, voltage correction
GPU details for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 580M
OpenGL 4.2 support


----------



## stasio (Aug 22, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.85.1604 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_build_1604_bxs0dft5ln.zip

Logitech LCD / simple sensor item
SensorPanel / simple sensor item
Display / GPGPU / support for APP SDK v2.5
identification of Intel Atom E6xx (aka Tunnel Creek, Stellarton)
identification of Intel Atom Z6xx (aka Lincroft)
improved support for Intel Cedarview processors
preliminary support for AMD K14.1 (aka Krishna, Wichita) processors
Intel Processor Number detection for Atom Z510P, Z510PT, Z520PT, Z530P
chipset information for Intel Topcliff EG20T
chipset information for Intel Whitney Point SM35
extended chipset information for Intel Poulsbo UL11L, US15L, US15W
HD Audio codec information for Intel Whitney Point SM35
fixed: OpenGL information with AMD Catalyst 11.8 driver (static linking of OPENGL32.DLL)


----------



## stasio (Aug 29, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.85.1611 Beta*

http://www.aida64.com:8081/aida64extreme_b..._kb6wjk2msd.zip

    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M (GF114M)
    SPD memory information for Asus Eee Box EB1502
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M4A78LT
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z68M-D2H
    fixed: Scheduled Tasks list under Windows Vista+
    fixed: Preferences / window state restoring


----------



## stasio (Sep 5, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.85.1618 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1618_o2v4jwkrfz.zip

    extended Western Digital HDD database
    Intel Processor Number detection for Atom N435
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-2640M, 2760QM, 2860QM, 2960XM
    Motherboard / ACPI / extended APIC, FACP, HPET, MCFG, SLIC, SPMI table details
    GPU information for AMD FirePro 2270 (Cedar)
    GPU information for AMD Radeon E6460 (Seymour)
    GPU information for AMD Radeon E6760 (Whistler)
    GPU information for ATI FirePro 3800 (Redwood)
    GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce GT 520M (GF108M)
    extended chipset information for AMD K12, K14 IMC
    Motherboard / SPD / Extreme Memory Profile v1.2 support
    motherboard specific sensor info for Biostar H61MGC, H61MLC
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte A55M-S2V
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    fixed: Preferences / window size restoring


----------



## stasio (Sep 12, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.85.1625 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1625_bd4flk0yzn.zip

    Motherboard / ACPI / extended APIC, ASF!, BERT, FACS, RSDT, SPTT, XSDT table details
    anti-spyware software support for Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
    software license support for Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-2310
    sensor support for Dell SMI of OptiPlex 790
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus F1A55-V, M4A785TD-V Evo, P8H61/USB3
    motherboard specific sensor info for eMachines ER1401
    GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce GT 555M (GF116M)
    fixed: Motherboard / SPD / Extreme Memory Profile v1.2 support


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 12, 2011)

at the same min wicked


----------



## stasio (Sep 16, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.85.1629 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1629_v4wsd0ynzc.zip

Check for Updates (automatic & manual)
improved ACPI table enumeration
Motherboard / ACPI / extended WAET table details
monitor information / improved vendor and model name detection
Intel Centrino Mobile Technology 7th Generation (Huron River) compliancy test
identification of Intel Itanium 93xx (aka Tukwila)
Intel Processor Number detection for Itanium 9300 Series (Tukwila)
physical CPU information for Intel Madison, Montecito, Montvale, Tukwila
fixed: Storage / SMART / special support for Intel 320 SSDs
fixed: CPU stepping detection for Intel Sandy Bridge
fixed: BIOS settings detection via Intel XTU
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for eMachines ER1401


----------



## stasio (Sep 17, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.85.1630 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_b..._wl5rjn9gwc.zip

    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8Z68-V LE
    fixed: ACPI temperature measurement under Windows 8
    fixed: voltages measurement for ITE IT8728F sensor chip
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock 990FX Professional
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z68M Series


----------



## Drone (Sep 17, 2011)

29 and 30 acted strange. Always say there's newer version. Quite annoying.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 18, 2011)

The auto notification that new version is avail is helpful surely but be real nice if could update from within the app itself.


----------



## stasio (Sep 18, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> The auto notification that new version is avail is helpful surely but be real nice if could update from within the app itself.


From developer:


> The next step will be an Automatic Update feature that will not only notify you, but also automatically download and install the update. We're planning to roll that out in the next few months, hopefully before the end of 2011. We'll spend the coming weeks to gather feedbacks on the Check for Updates feature, and collect statistics to see what traffic shall we expect to hit our servers when the Automatic Update feature goes live.


----------



## stasio (Sep 19, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.85.1632 Beta*

http://dereferer.ws/?http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1632_tsd6mn9yzc.zip

* motherboard specific sensor info for Invix PMH55MA
* fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock 990FX Professional
* fixed: lockup under Windows 8 on Intel Nehalem+


----------



## stasio (Sep 27, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.85.1639 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1639_q1ynp3i9xu.zip

identification of AMD FX-xxxx (aka Zambezi)
TDP limit detection for AMD K15
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-2700, 2700K
improved chipset information for AMD K15 IMC
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M5A88 Series
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M5A97 Series
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8Z68-M Pro
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte A55M-S2H(P)
fixed: last page restoring
fixed: Windows Devices enumeration under Windows 95
fixed: screen shot saving in 256-color mode
fixed: Intel Centrino Mobile Technology compliancy tests
fixed: Engineering Sample detection for AMD K15
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock P67 Extreme3/4/6 Series
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock Z68 Extreme3/4/7 Series
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8Z68 Deluxe, P8Z68-V Series


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 29, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.85.1641 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1641_xc8yz5fwkp.zip

    detection of AMD Catalyst 11.9 driver
    GPU information for Matrox P690
    identification of AMD Opteron 42xx (aka Valencia)
    identification of AMD Opteron 62xx (aka Interlagos)
    improved chipset information for AMD K15 IMC
    sensor support for Fintek F81865 sensor chip
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8H61-M LX, P8H61-M Pro, P8H61 Plus, P8H61 Pro, P8H61-V, P8H67-M LX, P8Z68 Deluxe/Gen3, P8Z68-V/Gen3, P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3
    motherboard specific sensor info for Intel D410PT, D425KT, D510MO, D525MW, D945GSEJT, DZ68AF, DZ68PL, DZ68ZV
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M5A97 Series, P8B WS, P8H61, P8H61/USB3, P8H61-M LE, P8H67-M Evo


----------



## Sinzia (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the post!


----------



## stasio (Oct 4, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.85.1647 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1647_r2mcblkz7f.zip

Automatic Online Update
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-2332M, 2394M
Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium G632, G694
improved and fixed support for AMD Black Edition CPUs
GPU information for Intel Lincroft IGP
extended and fixed GPU information for AMD Sumo, Wrestler, Trinity
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M4A87T, M4A87T Plus, M5A99X Evo, P8Z68-V LX

From developer:


> Please note that the fully automated online update will only work if you have a valid AIDA64 license. With illegal license keys only the web download link will be offered, and the user will have to manually perform the upgrade by downloading the new ZIP package and extracting it to the existing AIDA64 installation folder.


----------



## stasio (Oct 6, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.85.1649 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1649_p8tx6mlqwk.zip

Motherboard / CPUID / F16C, FMA, FMA4, XOP status detection
identification of Intel Xeon L340x (aka Clarkdale)
Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E3-1290, L3403, L3406, W3503, W3505
physical CPU information for Intel Harpertown, Wolfdale-DP
extended physical CPU information for Intel Conroe-L, Merom-L
chipset information for AMD A45 (Hudson-D1)
extended chipset information for Intel Ironlake IMC, Lynnfield/Clarksfield IMC, Sandy Bridge IMC
GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 6450A (Caspian)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 610M (GF119M)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 630M (GF108M)


----------



## stasio (Oct 8, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.85.1651 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1651_ctmw8qszdn.zip

    Automatic Update / automatic closing of external modules before update
    Preferences / General / new option: save update packages to local folder
    Computer / Summary / hardware links for USB Controllers
    Devices / Windows Devices / hardware links for USB Controllers
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus E35M1-I, P8H61-M LX2
    identification of AMD E1-xx, E2-xx (aka Zacate)
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-2350M, 2367M
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-2430M
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-2670QM
    Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium 967, B960
    GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 7300 Series (Wrestler)


----------



## stasio (Oct 10, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.85.1653 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1653_jkm2bdr9lw.zip

    improved chipset information for Intel Patsburg C600, X79
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Rampage IV Extreme
    fixed: Check for Updates in trial mode
    fixed: power settings reset issue when started as a service


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 10, 2011)

You have to love it, four updates in a week.

Just another reason I am a AIDA64 fan.


----------



## Drone (Oct 11, 2011)

Finally. Annoying update bug is gone.


----------



## stasio (Oct 15, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.85.1657 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1657_q7s2pwnmbd.zip

HW Monitoring / External Applications / cleanup before WMI class creation
Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Celeron 797, 827E, 867, B720, B815
extended physical CPU information for AMD Zambezi
detection of Intel GMA 3600/3650 video chip
improved chipset information for Intel Patsburg C600, X79
improved chipset information for Intel Sandy Bridge-E/EP IMC
SMBus support for Intel Sandy Bridge-E/EP
monitor information / improved vendor and model name detection
fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Celeron 787, B710
fixed: chipset information for Intel Twin Castle E8501


----------



## stasio (Oct 19, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.85.1661 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1661_g6r3qtbpkl.zip

Storage / Windows Storage / ATA controller connected devices (Win2k/XP)
Storage / ATA / MWDMA modes information
VIA Processor Number detection for Nano X2 U4025
chipset information for Cyrix MediaGX IMC
chipset information for Intel Nehalem-EX, Westmere-EX IMC
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte A55-DS3P, A55-S3P, A55M-DS2, H61M-DS2
fixed: Intel Cougar Point stepping detection with masked PCI revision ID
fixed: identification of Cyrix processors


----------



## stasio (Oct 24, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v1.85.1667 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1667_mzb2fq8nsv.zip

Computer / Overclock / improved CPU VID, NB VID monitoring
Motherboard / CPUID / Application Power Management information
Motherboard / CPUID / Core C6 State information
Motherboard / CPUID / Package C6 State information
Motherboard / SPD / Extreme Memory Profile v1.3 support
Devices / PCI Devices / SMI link information
improved support for Intel Ivy Bridge, Nehalem-EX, Westmere-EX processors
improved support for Intel Tolapai EP80579
improved and fixed support for Intel Cedarview, Pineview processors
improved and fixed chipset information for Intel San Clemente 5100
extended chipset information for Intel Poulsbo UL11L, US15L, US15W
motherboard specific sensor info for Dell Inspiron 518
improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
fixed: Enhanced Halt State support and status detection on AMD processors
fixed: CPU VID detection on AMD K15


----------



## stasio (Oct 25, 2011)

*AIDA64 v2.00.1700 Extreme Edition *

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme200.exe
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme200.zip

*AIDA64 v2.00.1700 Business  Edition *

http://download.aida64.com/aida64business200.exe
http://download.aida64.com/aida64business200.zip

     Automatic Online Update
    Support for LGA2011 Intel “Sandy Bridge-E” processors
    Preliminary support for AMD “Krishna” and “Wichita” APUs
    Preliminary support for Intel Atom “Cedarview” processors
    Preliminary support for Intel “Ivy Bridge” and Intel 7-Series chipsets
    Enhanced support for Western Digital hard disk drives
    Revamped ACPI table enumeration and decoding
    Support for VMware Workstation v8
    GPU details for AMD Radeon HD 6625M and nVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M   

http://www.aida64.com/news/finalwire-unleashes-aida64-v200


----------



## stasio (Nov 4, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.00.1709 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_b..._zgxl2rk8jm.zip

    detection of AMD Catalyst 11.10 driver
    GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce GT 555M (GF116M)
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P9X79 Pro
    fixed: identification of AMD Phenom II X4 6xx, 8xxT, 9xxT (aka Zosma)
    fixed: SMBus scanning issues on Intel DX79xx motherboards


----------



## stasio (Nov 10, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.00.1714 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1714_gcn7wyrhdz.zip

System Stability Test / preliminary GPU stressing (via OpenCL GPGPU)
SensorPanel / bar limit fields are now 6 characters wide
Hardware Monitoring / new item: Battery voltage
Storage / ATA / PIO and DMA mode information for SATA drives
Storage / SMART / special support for Samsung 830 SSDs
GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce GT 520M (GF119M)
GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce GT 555M (GF116M)
GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla C2050/C2075 (GF110GL)
GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla M2075 (GF110GL)
improved hot-plug storage device support
improved support for Intel Sandy Bridge-E/EP processors
improved DIMM thermal sensor support
sensor support for Dell SMI of Vostro 1440
motherboard specific sensor info for Acer FX58M
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P9X79
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte P43T-ES3G, P45T-ES3G
motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7592
fixed: SensorPanel / bar frame color modification on multiple items
fixed: pixel pipeline count detection for AMD R8xx, R9xx Series


----------



## stasio (Nov 15, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.00.1720 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1720_fr4whypdjn.zip

    Hardware Monitoring / new item: VRM3 temperature
    software license support for Nuance PDF Professional
    Storage / SMART / special support for Samsung 470 SSDs
    extended physical CPU information for Intel Sandy Bridge-E/EP
    motherboard specific sensor info for Intel DH61SA, DH61ZE, DX58OG
    motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7695, MS-7696, MS-7750
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for Intel DX79SI, DX79TO
    fixed: software license support for Autodesk AutoCAD
    fixed: Storage / SMART / special support for Samsung 830 SSDs


----------



## stasio (Nov 24, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.00.1728 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1728_xtgb8nm3pc.zip

support for OpenCL 1.2
detection of AMD Catalyst 11.11 driver
Operating System / Operating System / OS Installer Language information
Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron G460
Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium 350
Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon L5639
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus AT4NM10T-I, F1A75-M LE
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte EP43T Series
improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8H61-M LX2


----------



## stasio (Nov 29, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.00.1734 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_b..._k9g4vtlhfs.zip

    support for ACPI 5.0
    GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce GT 520 (GF108)
    GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti (GF110)
    motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7760
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P7P55D-E LX
    fixed: GPU information for Intel Ivy Bridge IGP
    fixed: GPU information for nVIDIA GF108 family


----------



## stasio (Dec 5, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.00.1740 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1740_jw8gb7pkfz.zip

Preferences / Stability / new option: GPU sensor support
GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 6930 (Cayman)
extended reference OpenCL Extensions list (for Ivy Bridge)
improved hot-plug storage device support
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P9X79 WS
fixed: temperature measurement for SandForce SF-2xxx based SSDs
fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-3930K
fixed: physical CPU information for AMD Zambezi


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 12, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.00.1717 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1747_rfmh8jz2cy.zip

Logitech LCD / bar minimum width and height changed to 1 pixel
SensorPanel / bar minimum width and height changed to 1 pixel
Motherboard / ACPI / extended Gigabyte MATS table details
firewall software support for ZoneAlarm v10
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Sabertooth X79
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte A75N-USB3, G1.Assassin2, G41MT-S2, X79 Series


----------



## stasio (Dec 12, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> *AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.00.1717 Beta*



*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.00.1747 Beta *

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1747_rfmh8jz2cy.zip

Logitech LCD / bar minimum width and height changed to 1 pixel
SensorPanel / bar minimum width and height changed to 1 pixel
Motherboard / ACPI / extended Gigabyte MATS table details
firewall software support for ZoneAlarm v10
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Sabertooth X79
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte A75N-USB3, G1.Assassin2, G41MT-S2, X79 Series


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 13, 2011)

lol typo ofc i mean 1747 not 1717 >.<


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 16, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.00.1751 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1751_p8r9djxchs.zip

- detection of AMD Catalyst 11.12 driver
- preliminary GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 79xx Series (Tahiti, New Zealand)
- Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-2435M
- fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte G1.Assassin2


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 20, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.00.1754 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1754_ks2vmhxr7d.zip

improved support for Intel Ivy Bridge processors
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Rampage IV Formula
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P9X79 Series, Rampage IV Extreme, Sabertooth X79
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte G1.Assassin2, X79 Series


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 23, 2011)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.00.1758 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1758_px6zqbl1yw.zip

New features & improvements
• Automatic Online Update
• Support for LGA2011 Intel Sandy Bridge-E processors
• Preliminary support for AMD Krishna and Wichita APUs
• Preliminary support for Intel Cedarview processors
• Preliminary support for Intel Ivy Bridge and Intel 7-Series chipsets
• Enhanced support for Western Digital hard disk drives
• Revamped ACPI table enumeration and decoding
• Support for VMware Workstation v8
• GPU details for AMD Radeon HD 6625M and nVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M


----------



## stasio (Jan 2, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.00.1764 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1764_cxyfsvqwmn.zip

    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-2380P, 2450M, 2450P, 2550K
    SPD memory information for Packard Bell EasyNote SJ81 notebook
    preliminary GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 7770 (Cape Verde)
    preliminary GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 7850 (Pitcairn)
    preliminary GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 7870 (Pitcairn)
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus F1A55-M LX Plus
    motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA E672, E675, E679, E682, E685, E689, E775, E777, E779
    monitor information / improved vendor and model name detection
    fixed: physical CPU information for Intel Core i7-3820
    fixed: AMD Brand ID decoding for Opteron 2xx (aka Italy)
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8Z68-V Series
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte G1.Assassin2
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte X79 Series
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7520, MS-7522


----------



## stasio (Jan 9, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.00.1770 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1770_vy6r4nglsj.zip

    Hardware Monitoring / new items: NIC Total Download, NIC Total Upload
    Intel Processor Number detection for Atom D2550, N2650, N2850
    Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E3-1220L v2, E3-1225 v2, E3-1230 v2, E3-1240 v2, E3-1245 v2, E3-1265L v2, E3-1270 v2, E3-1275 v2, E3-1280 v2, E3-1290 v2
    AGESA version detection now limited to AMD K8+ processors
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8H61-M LE/BR
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8Z68-V Series


----------



## stasio (Jan 11, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.00.1773 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1773_d6b3jpkrmf.zip

    improved GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 7xxx Series
    improved support for PCI Express 3.0 video adapters
    fixed: GPU temperature & fan speed measurement on AMD Radeon HD 7xxx Series
    fixed: DIMM temperature measurement on Intel Sandy Bridge-E/EP
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8H61-M LE/BR
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7520, MS-7522


----------



## stasio (Jan 17, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.00.1778 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1778_fs2kxzgp9t.zip

Hardware Monitoring / new items: GPU Used Dedicated Memory, GPU Used Dynamic Memory
Display / GPU / video memory usage information
improved GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 7xxx Series


----------



## stasio (Jan 20, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.00.1782 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1782_gwqvcxr0ln.zip

improved support for Intel Cedarview processors
improved support for Intel Ivy Bridge processors
GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 7350 (Cedar)
GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 7450 (Caicos)
GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 7450A (Caspian)
GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 7570 (Turks)
GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 7670 (Turks)
preliminary GPU information for AMD Chelsea, Heathrow, Wimbledon
preliminary GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 7500M/7600M Series (Thames)
preliminary GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 7750 (Cape Verde)
extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for AMD Tahiti)
extended reference OpenCL Extensions list (for AMD Tahiti)
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus F1A75-M, F1A75-M Pro
improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
fixed: L2 cache speed detection for AMD K14
fixed: chipset information for Intel Sandy Bridge IMC
fixed: GPU clock measurement for AMD Radeon HD 64xx/65xx/66xx (Sumo)


----------



## stasio (Jan 25, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition 2.20.1800 Final*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme220.exe
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme220.zip

http://www.aida64.com/news/finalwire-updates-aida64-v220

OpenCL GPGPU Stress Test
Support for Intel Atom “Cedarview” processors
Support for Intel Core “Ivy Bridge” APUs and Intel 7-Series chipsets
ACPI 5.0 and OpenCL 1.2 support
GPU details for AMD Radeon HD 7970 and nVIDIA GeForce GT 640


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 25, 2012)

And TPU is hosting as well, excellent!


----------



## stasio (Jan 28, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.20.1803 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1803_jctz3gwqhr.zip

detection of AMD Catalyst 12.1 driver
extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (ANGLE extensions)
fixed: System Stability Test / clock profile issues on nVIDIA GPUs


----------



## stasio (Jan 31, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.20.1807 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1807_m7bnd8glcs.zip

Motherboard / CPUID / Hypervisor information
improved RAID member enumeration for Intel RST Enterprise drivers
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 605 (GF119)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 610M (GF108M)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 620 (GF119)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 620M (GF108M)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 SE v2 (GF114)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 555 (GF114)
GPU information for nVIDIA NVS 310 (GF119)
GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro 500M (GF108GLM)
sensor support for APC HID UPS
motherboard specific sensor info for Lenovo ThinkPad X120e
fixed: Intel Nehalem+ core count detection under Microsoft Hyper-V
fixed: RAID member enumeration for NVRAID controllers


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 5, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.20.1812 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1812_y4qdz2gtxv.zip

Hardware Monitoring / new items: Battery Input voltage, Battery Output voltage, Battery Output current, Battery Output power
Computer / Power Management / battery information via HID
Motherboard / CPUID / PadLock Montgomery Multiplier 2 information
Display / OpenGL / total & supported OpenGL extensions count information
Display / GPGPU / total & supported OpenCL extensions count information
preliminary support for Intel Penwell SoC
Intel Processor Number detection for Atom Z2460
extended physical CPU information for Intel Cedarview, Tunnel Creek
extended chipset information for VIA VX855, VX875, VX900
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 670M (GF114M)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 675M (GF114M)
preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GK107
sensor support for generic HID UPS devices
improved sensor support for Nuvoton NCT6779F
motherboard specific sensor info for Biostar H67MH, H67MU3
fixed: Windows 8 product key detection
fixed: exception with OpenCL 1.1 CPU drivers
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for VIA EPIA-M900


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 11, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.20.1817 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1817_wmksq1gtjr.zip

Motherboard / CPUID / Hardware Lock Elision information
Motherboard / CPUID / Restricted Transactional Memory information
Storage / SMART / special support for Intel 520, Intel 710 SSDs
monitor information / improved vendor and model name detection
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 970A-DS3
motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7597
motherboard specific sensor info for VIA EPIA-M910
improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
fixed: SensorPanel / battery voltage monitoring
fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron G460
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7585
fixed: lockup under Windows 8 on Intel Nehalem+ (APIC clock)


----------



## stasio (Feb 15, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition  2.20.1822 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_b..._hfxtpmdk4v.zip

    Start/Stop Sensor Logging in System Tray icon right-click menu
    improved and fixed GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 7750, 7770 (Cape Verde)
    sensor support for Dell SMI of Alienware M17xR3
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M4A88T-M
    motherboard specific sensor info for ECS A880GM-M7
    motherboard specific sensor info for Emaxx EMX-MCP61M-iCafe
    fixed: CPU VID detection on Intel Merom, Merom-L
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7585


----------



## stasio (Feb 23, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition 2.20.1829 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1829_hfc3rql8jt.zip

Intel Processor Number detection for Atom Z2610
improved support for Intel Ivy Bridge processors
improved chipset information for Intel Sandy Bridge-E/EP IMC
motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7737, MS-7751
GPU sensor information for CHiL CHL8225, CHL8228 (nVIDIA)
fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E3-12xx v2


----------



## stasio (Feb 28, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition 2.20.1834 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1834_ws9p7dqgnz.zip

System Stability Test / Voltage graph / max value increased to 300V
System Stability Test / Current graph / max value increased to 2000A
System Stability Test / Power graph / max value increased to 2000W
updated Vista Sidebar gadget
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 SE (GF114)
monitor information / improved vendor and model name detection
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8H67-I
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7737


----------



## stasio (Mar 4, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition 2.20.1839 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1839_s1y6ftjhwk.zip

preliminary support for Windows 8 Consumer Preview
improved Windows product type detection
Preferences / Stability / new option: RAID member enumeration
Hardware Monitoring / new items: Master Volume, Video Memory Utilization
Hardware Monitoring / new items: CPU VID voltage, North Bridge VID voltage
Hardware Monitoring / new items: Estimated Battery Time, Power State
Intel Processor Number detection for Atom Z2000, Z2580
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-3120ME, 3217U, 3217UE
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-3317U, 3427U
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-3517U, i7-3667U
Storage / Optical Drives / detection of DVD+RW9, DVD-RW9, HD DVD-RAM, HD DVD-R DL, HD DVD-RW DL, DVD-Download Disc Recording, OSSC, Qflix Recording, SecurDisc support
preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8799F sensor chip
improved voltage monitoring for HID UPS devices
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8H67-I Deluxe
improved and fixed GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 7xxx Series
fixed: max CPU multiplier detection for Intel Nehalem+
fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-3450S, 3470T
fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-3770


----------



## stasio (Mar 11, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition 2.20.1847 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1847_lcsxfgtjmz.zip

detection of AMD Catalyst 12.2 driver
updated Desktop Gadget
Preferences / Stability / new option: HID UPS sensor support
Software / Sidebar Gadgets page renamed to Desktop Gadgets
Preferences / Vista Sidebar page renamed to Desktop Gadget
chipset information for Intel Patsburg C602, C606
motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7758
fixed: Sensor Icons / Video Memory Utilization icon
fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Atom N2600
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7670


----------



## stasio (Mar 16, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition 2.20.1849 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1849_h5q0sfmjpt.zip

    updated Desktop Gadget
    GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 6650A (Onega)
    improved power load measurement for HID UPS devices
    fixed: ODBC drivers enumeration under 64-bit Windows
    fixed: MySQL Connector/ODBC version detection
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Emaxx EMX-MCP61M-iCafe
    removed: APIC clock measurement under Win8


----------



## stasio (Mar 23, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.20.1856 Beta *

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_b..._ykhfgv3djm.zip

extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for nVIDIA GK104)
USB-IDE bridges support disabled on a few flash drives
identification of Mobile AMD Athlon QI-xx (aka Sable)
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-3610QM, 3615QM
Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Celeron U3405, U3600
Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium G2120
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 680
extended GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 7xxx Series
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M4A785-M, Rampage IV Gene
motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7752
improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
fixed: System Stability Test / screen shot saving
fixed: Disk Benchmark / screen shot saving
fixed: Display / GPGPU / CUDA core count detection on CC3.0 devices
fixed: ForceWare 300 Series driver version detection
fixed: MySQL Server version detection
fixed: SQL Server Compact Edition version detection
fixed: SQL Server Express Edition version detection


----------



## trickson (Mar 23, 2012)

So are all the versions going to be beta's from now on?


----------



## stasio (Mar 24, 2012)

Soon will be new stable.


----------



## trickson (Mar 24, 2012)

stasio said:


> Soon will be new stable.



It has been a very long time since there was a non Beta release is all. Hope to see a fully stable full line soon.


----------



## stasio (Mar 24, 2012)

trickson said:


> It has been a very long time since there was a non Beta release is all. Hope to see a fully stable full line soon.



2.20.1800-Jan.25 2012 latest stable.
Btw,
for me Beta is better then stable,as always improve with different hardware and software.


----------



## stasio (Mar 28, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition 2.30.1900 Final*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme230.exe
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme230.zip

Enhanced UPS support
Revamped Desktop Gadget
Preliminary support for Intel “Haswell” APU and Intel “Lynx Point” PCH
Preliminary support for Intel “Penwell” SoC
Intel 520 and Intel 710 SSD support
GPU details for AMD Radeon HD 7000 Series and nVIDIA GeForce 600 Series


----------



## Fiery (Mar 28, 2012)

trickson said:


> It has been a very long time since there was a non Beta release is all. Hope to see a fully stable full line soon.



AIDA64 stable releases are regularly updated.  Regularly means at least 6 updates per year, hence only 2 months between stable releases.

AIDA64 betas are fairly stable, so feel free to use them. Thousands of users use AIDA64 betas.


----------



## stasio (Apr 4, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.30.1906 Beta *

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1906_y8rltnhfcz.zip

detection of AMD Catalyst 12.3 driver
Storage / SMART / improved support for Indilinx Barefoot based SSDs, Samsung 830 SSDs
Hardware Monitoring / new items: iGPU, USB 3.0 temperatures
anti-virus software support for AVG 2012, Trend Micro Titanium
firewall software support for AVG 2012
sensor support for Dell SMI of Dell OptiPlex 960
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Essentio CM6870, Maximus V Gene, P8H77-I, P8H77-M, Sabertooth Z77
motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7756
disabled I2C bus #2 (DDC2) scanning on ATI Mobility Radeon X2300 (M64)
fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E3-124x v2, E3-127x v2
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8Z77 Series


----------



## stasio (Apr 8, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.30.1911 Beta *

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1911_np6gm0bjcz.zip

    Storage / SMART / improved support for Toshiba T6UG1XBG based SSDs
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte H77M-D3H, Z77MX-D3H, Z77X Series
    fixed: Multimedia / HD Audio / HDA controller PCI device database lookup
    fixed: Devices / Windows Devices / PCI device database lookup
    fixed: RSoD on nVIDIA GeForce 600 Series (GK1xx)


----------



## stasio (Apr 14, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.30.1913 Beta *

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1913_tqrs2v6chn.zip

    Storage / SMART / special support for Indilinx Everest, Everest 2 based SSDs
    Storage / SMART / improved support for Marvell 88SS9174 based SSDs
    improved and fixed mobile processor detection
    Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron B730, B820
    motherboard specific sensor info for Itautec ST 4255
    fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E5-2620, E5-2630L
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z77X Series


----------



## stasio (Apr 18, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.30.1917 Beta *

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1917_z8kpq0xdhv.zip

    new page: Multimedia / SAPI
    Hardware Monitoring / new items: Desktop Resolution, Vertical Refresh Rate, Swap Space Utilization
    Sensor Icons / new items: Used Memory, Free Memory, Used Swap Space, Free Swap Space
    Storage / SMART / special support for Intel 330 SSDs
    anti-virus software support for Comodo Antivirus
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 415 (GT216)
    extended chipset information for Intel Panther Point PCH
    improved Embedded Controller register readout
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7737


----------



## stasio (Apr 22, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.30.1922 Beta *

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1922_gwrm8td6xf.zip

    Motherboard / ACPI / DSDT / Lucid Virtu Certification information
    Multimedia / SAPI / DLL file machine type detection
    improved GPU information for AMD Trinity
    GPU fan duty cycle detection for nVIDIA GK10x
    revamped sensor support for ThinkPad EC
    PCH temperature measurement on Intel Cougar Point, Panther Point
    fixed: GPU I2C support for AMD Radeon HD 6xxx/7xxx after display power saving mode


----------



## stasio (Apr 30, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.30.1929 Beta* 

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1929_s4wtvl6pfn.zip

    anti-virus software support for Symantec Endpoint Protection v12
    Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron G550
    detection of AMD Catalyst 12.4 driver
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 (GK104)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 690 (GK104)
    improved GPU information for AMD Trinity
    extended GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 7xxxM Series
    optimized Fintek sensor chip support
    improved sensor support for ThinkPad EC
    PCH temperature measurement on Intel Patsburg
    motherboard specific sensor info for Biostar A55MH, A75MH, T77, TH67, TZ68, TZ75, TZ77 Series
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3, G1.Sniper M3 Series
    motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7735
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7760
    fixed: Desktop Gadget / update frequency below 3 seconds


----------



## stasio (May 9, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.30.1938 Beta *

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1938_hv9qpgm5wz.zip

    SensorPanel / graph and gauge objects, 3D bar effect
    Logitech LCD / graph and gauge objects, 3D bar effect
    identification of Microsoft Office 2010 SP1
    extended reference OpenCL Extensions list (for Intel Ivy Bridge)
    identification of Intel Pentium 14xx (aka Sandy Bridge-EN)
    preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8731F sensor chip
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8H77-M Pro, P8H77-V, P8Z77-V LE, P8Z77-V LK, P8Z77-V LX
    motherboard specific sensor info for Intel DX79SR
    motherboard specific sensor info for Viglen Vig642M
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    fixed: software license support for Microsoft Office 2010
    fixed: System Stability Test / memory test block allocation
    fixed: Hardware Monitoring / Desktop Resolution and Vertical Refresh Rate detection
    fixed: Storage / SMART / special support for Intel 330 SSDs
    fixed: RAID SMART support for Intel RAID controllers
    fixed: motherboard temperature measurement on SMBus-based Winbond-family sensor chips
    fixed: sensor chip detection on Lite-On NR146
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7788


----------



## stasio (May 18, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.30.1947 Beta *

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1947_zvrd4ybg3h.zip

    Intel Processor Number detection for Atom N2100
    chipset information for AMD Hudson-2, Hudson-3 of Trinity systems
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P5QD Turbo, P8B75-M, P8H77-M LE
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte H77-D3H, H77-DS3H, Z77-D3H, Z77-DS3H
    extended physical CPU information for AMD Trinity
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 610 (GF119)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 640M LE (GK107M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 645 (GF114)
    improved GPU information for AMD Trinity
    disabled I2C bus #3 scanning on AMD Radeon HD 79xxM
    disabled I2C bus #7 scanning on Asus EAH5770
    fixed: physical CPU information for AMD Llano
    fixed: SPD information for Ramaxel DDR modules with incorrect module width data
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8Z77 Series


----------



## stasio (May 21, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.30.1950 Beta *

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1950_z5qmwvn6bf.zip

    SensorPanel / graph auto-scale option
    SensorPanel / graph defaults adjustment
    SensorPanel / copy to defaults
    Hardware Monitoring / current and power correction
    System Stability Test / Preferences / new options: memory block size, graph thickness
    identification of AMD A4/A6/A8/A10 (aka Trinity)
    USB-IDE bridges support disabled on a few card readers
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8B75-V
    sensor support for Dell SMI of Dell OptiPlex 760


----------



## stasio (May 24, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.30.1954 Beta *

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1954_ghbsmz4c8k.zip

    SensorPanel / gauge icons
    SensorPanel / improved image file error handling
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-3325M, 3350P, 3365M
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-3525M, 3610QE, 3612QE, 3612QM, 3615QE
    Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Celeron 807, 807UE, 877, B810E
    extended sensor support for Sony VAIO
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8Z77-V Premium, P8Z77-V Pro/Thunderbolt
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Sabertooth 990FX, Sabertooth P67
    optimized I2C bus scanning on AMD Radeon HD 5000+
    fixed: SensorPanel / graph auto-scaling
    fixed: SPTI HDD/SSD temperature measurement
    fixed: memory size detection for nVIDIA Fermi, Kepler


----------



## stasio (May 28, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.30.1957 Beta *

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_1957_z0xbm6hgkl.zip

    System Stability Test / improved hardware failure handling
    improved menu tree update after Preferences changes
    SPD memory information for eMachines eMG620 notebook
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8H77-V LE
    motherboard specific sensor info for Zotac H77-ITX, Z77-ITX Series
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Sabertooth 990FX, Sabertooth P67
    fixed: SensorPanel / graph auto-scaling


----------



## stasio (May 30, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.50.2000*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme250.exe
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme250.zip

http://www.aida64.com/news/finalwire-launches-aida64-v250
http://www.aida64.com/whatsnew


----------



## stasio (Jun 2, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.50.2003 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2003_g7xvjmls4z.zip

    disabled I2C bus #4 scanning on AMD Radeon HD 79xxM
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-3210M, 3450S
    fixed: Preferences / HW Monitoring / Alerting / Battery Input and Battery Output voltage limits configuration
    fixed: GPU fan duty cycle rounding issue on ADT7473 (nVIDIA) sensor chip
    fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-3470S
    fixed: SPTI HDD/SSD temperature measurement


----------



## stasio (Jun 12, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.50.2013 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2013_jdgxb3fcsl.zip

    SensorPanel / Preferences in System Tray icon right-click menu
    Preferences / last page restoring
    improved uptime measurement under Windows 2000+
    Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron G540T
    Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium G640, G640T, G860T, G870
    USB-IDE bridges support disabled on a few flash drives
    disabled I2C bus #5 scanning on AMD Radeon HD 79xxM
    monitor information / improved vendor and model name detection
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8B75-M LE, P8B75-M LE Plus
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte G41MT-ES2H, G41MT-ES2L
    fixed: Preferences / HW Monitoring / Alerting / Battery voltage limits configuration
    fixed: Logitech LCD / graph auto-scaling
    fixed: Network / Windows Network / network adapter index detection
    fixed: SPD information for Noname 128M PC66 modules with bad CRC


----------



## stasio (Jun 17, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.50.2018 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2018_px8g7jbrky.zip

    USB-IDE bridges support disabled on a few card readers, phones, printers
    improved and fixed chipset information for Intel Sandy Bridge IMC, Ivy Bridge IMC
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8H61-I LX
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    fixed: chipset information for AMD K10 & K11 IMC
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7735, 7760


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 24, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.50.2025 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2025_y4wsqxjd7h.zip

    Network / IAM / support for Outlook 97, Outlook 2002/2003/2007/2010
    Hardware Monitoring / CPU usage polling frequency changed to 1 sec
    preliminary support for AMD K15.2 (aka Vishera) processors
    preliminary support for AMD K15.3 (aka Kaveri) processors
    extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for nVIDIA GK107)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 630 (GK107)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 640 (GK107)
    improved GPU utilization measurement for AMD Sumo, Wrestler
    improved GPU information for AMD Trinity
    sensor support for Dell SMI of Vostro 360
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 78LMT-S2P
    fixed: Alerting / battery voltage alerts
    fixed: Core Performance boost status detection
    fixed: lockup on AMD Trinity (chipset info)
    fixed: original GPU clock detection for AMD Radeon HD 3000+
    fixed: chipset information for AMD K15 & K15.1 IMC
    fixed: chipset information for VIA CX700, VN1000(M), VX700, VX8xx, VX900
    fixed: memory clock measurement for AMD Radeon HD 6xxx Series (DDR5)
    fixed: memory clock measurement for AMD Radeon HD 7xxx Series
    fixed: memory clock measurement for nVIDIA GF100+
    fixed: flash BIOS readout on AMD Radeon HD 7xxx Series
    fixed: pixel pipeline count detection for AMD Sumo


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 24, 2012)

Well I just installed it, mind you I have never installed it before and when I ran it it said my eval period was over. Let me put that in the list of software not to use.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 24, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well I just installed it, mind you I have never installed it before and when I ran it it said my eval period was over. Let me put that in the list of software not to use.



weird, i don't have the issue but oh well i got it regged maybe that why ^^


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 24, 2012)

I know man it is weird. maybe when the next rev comes out I will try it and see what happens.


----------



## Fiery (Jun 24, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well I just installed it, mind you I have never installed it before and when I ran it it said my eval period was over. Let me put that in the list of software not to use.



The trial period of 30 days cannot be restarted.  If you are greeted with such message, it means sometimes in the past you've had AIDA64 installed, and you had already exhausted the 30-day trial period long ago.

To get around such issues we can provide you with a 30-day evaluation license that would entitle you to try AIDA64 with a fully functional license (no trial limitations).  Drop me a private message if you are interested


----------



## stasio (Jul 4, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.50.2029 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2029_bcq0xs8flw.zip

    detection of AMD Catalyst 12.6 driver
    extended reference OpenGL Extensions list
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-3110M
    improved exception handling on Motherboard / Memory page
    fixed: device context leakage


----------



## stasio (Jul 10, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.50.2036 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2036_mxyv0c7zkw.zip

    Storage / SMART / improved support for Marvell 88SS9174 based SSDs
    Motherboard / ACPI / extended APIC, CRAT, SRAT table details
    improved support for AMD K15.1 (aka Trinity) processors
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-2308M, 2365M
    extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for Chrome 64x)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 620 (GF108)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 630 (GF108)
    extended GPU information for VIA Chrome 520 (of VIA VN1000)
    extended GPU information for VIA Chrome 640/645 (of VIA VX11)
    GPU core VID detection via ADL
    software license support for O&O CleverCache
    software license support for O&O Defrag
    software license support for O&O DiskRecovery
    software license support for O&O DriveLED
    software license support for O&O FormatRecovery
    software license support for O&O MediaRecovery
    software license support for O&O PartitionManager
    software license support for O&O UnErase
    fixed: software license support for O&O SafeErase
    fixed: chipset information for AMD K12, K14, K15, K15.1 IMC
    fixed: min/max CPU VID detection for AMD K15
    fixed: PowerPlay clocks list for AMD Radeon HD 7xxx, Sumo, Wrestler, Trinity
    fixed: lockup on AMD Radeon HD 7xxx Series


----------



## qubit (Jul 10, 2012)

I bought AIDA64 a little while back and I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 11, 2012)

I downloaded the latest beta and AVG said a dll was a Trojan. I assume this is a false-positive, but it doesn't hurt to make sure. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Drone (Jul 11, 2012)

nvm


----------



## Fiery (Jul 11, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I downloaded the latest beta and AVG said a dll was a Trojan. I assume this is a false-positive, but it doesn't hurt to make sure. Anyone else experience this?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47761&stc=1&d=1341964032



It's a false positive.  But that DLL is usually not used at all, so if you're unsure about the false positive, just let AVG remove the file.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 13, 2012)

Fiery said:


> The trial period of 30 days cannot be restarted.  If you are greeted with such message, it means sometimes in the past you've had AIDA64 installed, and you had already exhausted the 30-day trial period long ago.
> 
> To get around such issues we can provide you with a 30-day evaluation license that would entitle you to try AIDA64 with a fully functional license (no trial limitations).  Drop me a private message if you are interested



That would be cool. I have never installed it on this machine though. It is a fresh os install only a few months old. This machine is one of my main crunchers and I don't install very much on it.


----------



## Fiery (Jul 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That would be cool. I have never installed it on this machine though. It is a fresh os install only a few months old. This machine is one of my main crunchers and I don't install very much on it.



I've sent you your 30-day full AIDA64 Extreme Edition license in private message


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks I'll give it a try Sunday after I get back from fishing.


----------



## stasio (Jul 16, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.50.2042 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2042_w0dzjk8lqc.zip

    SMTP email sending via smtp.gmail.com
    anti-virus software support for F-Secure Anti-Virus 2010, 2011, 2012
    anti-virus software support for F-Secure Internet Security 2010, 2011, 2012
    firewall software support for F-Secure Internet Security 2010, 2011, 2012
    improved DMI chassis, processor, cache, system slot information
    motherboard specific sensor info for Intel DQ77CP
    fixed: DirectX / DirectX Files / date column sorting issues
    fixed: APIC clock measurement under Win8
    fixed: chipset information for VIA VX11


----------



## stasio (Jul 20, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.50.2045 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2045_sng0t8xhwr.zip

    Hardware Monitoring / new item: Display Brightness Level
    Display / GPGPU / support for nVIDIA CUDA 5.0
    Disk Benchmark / new test: Linear Write + Verify
    Disk Benchmark / new test: Random Write + Verify
    anti-virus software support for Windows Defender (of Windows 8)
    Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium G2100T
    RAID SMART support is now enabled by default
    GPU information for AMD FirePro V3900 (Turks)
    GPU information for AMD FirePro V4900 (Turks)
    GPU information for AMD FirePro V5900 (Cayman)
    GPU information for AMD FirePro V7900 (Cayman)
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    fixed: anti-spyware software support for Windows Defender (of Windows 8)
    fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-3240T
    fixed: BSoD on Intel RAID controllers


----------



## stasio (Jul 24, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.50.2050 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2050_gp3y8kxtfq.zip

    Hardware Monitoring / new item: GPU Bus Type
    Display / GPU / current PCI-E bus version information
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P9X79 LE
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z77X-UP4, Z77X-UP5 Series
    motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7738
    updated JEDEC memory module manufacturers database
    fixed: Disk Benchmark / write + verify tests on 4+ GB drives
    fixed: Preferences / last page restoring
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z77X Series


----------



## stasio (Jul 31, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.50.2056 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2056_njgtfy1xmr.zip

    Intel Centrino Mobile Technology 8th Generation (Chief River) compliancy test
    Asetek LC sensor support
    Motherboard / SPD / FAW timing information for DDR3 and XMP
    Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium B970
    chipset information for Intel Panther Point HM70
    improved identification of Corsair Dominator GT, Dominator Platinum memory module families
    improved identification of G Skill RipjawsX, RipjawsZ, Sniper, TridentX memory module families
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus V Extreme, Maximus V Formula
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z77P-D3
    motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7759
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 505 (GT218)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 610M (GF117M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 620M (GF117M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 620M (GF117M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 650M (GK107M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 680M (GK104M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA NVS 5200M (GF108GLM)
    GPU information for nVIDIA NVS 5400M (GF108GLM)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro 410 (GK107GLM)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K1000M (GK107GLM)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K2000M (GK107GLM)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K3000M (GK104GLM)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K4000M (GK104GLM)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K5000M (GK104GLM)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla C2090 (GF110GL)
    fixed: DDR3 SPD and XMP v1.3 FTB handling
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte EP31, EP35, G33, P31, P35 Series
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z77X-UP4, Z77X-UP5 Series


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 6, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.50.2063*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2063_yt8p6wrjlm.zip

    support for OpenGL 4.3
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti (GK104)
    Motherboard / SPD / preliminary support for AMD Memory Profiles
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-2370M
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte B75-D3V, B75M-D3H, B75M-D3V
    improved PCH temperature measurement on Intel Cougar Point+
    fixed: SMTP and Outlook email charset issues
    fixed: physical CPU information for Intel Kentsfield


----------



## stasio (Aug 10, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.50.2066*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2066_g3h5xslrdt.zip

    support for Windows 8 RTM and Windows Server 2012 RTM
    Display / GPGPU / support for APP SDK v2.7
    extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for ForceWare 305.53)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 (GK107)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla K10 (GK104GL)
    extended chipset information for Intel Lincroft, Tunnel Creek IMC
    extended VMware virtual PIIX4 south bridge information
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    fixed: Windows product activation status detection under Windows 8


----------



## stasio (Aug 15, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.50.2071 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2071_ky1xzfcthv.zip

    GPU information for AMD FirePro W600 (Cape Verde)
    GPU information for AMD FirePro W5000 (Pitcairn)
    GPU information for AMD FirePro W7000 (Pitcairn)
    GPU information for AMD FirePro W8000 (Tahiti)
    GPU information for AMD FirePro W9000 (Tahiti)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 (GK104, GK106)
    support for I2C bus #4 on nVIDIA Kepler
    extended chipset information for Intel Cedarview IMC


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 15, 2012)

stasio said:


> *AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.50.2071 Beta*
> 
> http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2071_ky1xzfcthv.zip
> 
> ...



damnit i just found my engineering key and downloaded it yesterday from this thread ya move to fast!


----------



## stasio (Aug 17, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.50.2073 Beta*

http://users.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2073_lightning.zip

fix temperature labels
implement support for the CHL8318 chip


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 17, 2012)

Is their a section that identifies the PLL?


----------



## stasio (Aug 19, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.50.2075 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2075_jgq7h5fwsl.zip

Hardware Monitoring / new items: CPU OPT fan, CPU VTT #2 voltage, DIMM AB voltage, DIMM CD voltage, OPT1..OPT5 fan, PCH +1.1 V voltage, PCH +1.5 V voltage, PCH Core voltage, PCH PLL voltage, PCH Diode temperature, PCH fan, PLX temperature, PCH current, Subzero Sense #1-#2 temperature
Software / Installed Programs / new columns: GUID, Publisher, Inst.Date
detection of AMD Catalyst 12.8 driver
identification of AMD FX-xxxx (aka Vishera)
identification of AMD Opteron 43xx (aka Seoul)
identification of AMD Opteron 63xx (aka Abu Dhabi)
VIA Processor Number detection for Eden X2 U4200
improved motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus V Series, Rampage IV Series
improved motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte G1.Assassin2, X79 Series
improved motherboard specific sensor info for Intel DX79 Series
improved motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7735, MS-7737, MS-7738, MS-7760
GPU sensor information for CHiL CHL8318 (nVIDIA)
fixed: support for I2C bus #4 on nVIDIA Kepler


----------



## stasio (Aug 22, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.60.2100*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme260.exe
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme260.zip

    VIA VX11 platform, Nano X2 and QuadCore CPU support
    Optimized 64-bit benchmarks for AMD A-Series “Trinity” APU
    Microsoft Windows 8 RTM and Windows Server 2012 RTM support
    OpenGL 4.3, APP SDK 2.7, CUDA 5.0 support
    GPU details for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 650, 660 Series

http://www.aida64.com/news/finalwire-rolls-out-aida64-v260


----------



## stasio (Aug 30, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.60.2108 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2108_tcgh5wb1qj.zip

anti-virus software support for DrWeb v7
firewall software support for DrWeb v7
preliminary support for AMD K16 (aka Kabini) processors
improved exception handling for Asus ATKEX calls
sensor support for Dell SMI of Alienware M14xR2, Alienware M17xR4, OptiPlex 3010, OptiPlex 9010, Vostro 3560
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8H61-MX
motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7732
fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-3217U
fixed: socket type detection for Intel Sandy Bridge-MB, Ivy Bridge-MB


----------



## stasio (Sep 4, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.60.2114 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2114_y5mb2xqrjh.zip

    Portuguese (Portugal) language module
    MCHBAR enabling on Dell Dimension E520
    sensor support for Dell SMI of Dimension E520
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M4N78-AM, P8C WS
    motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7697
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M5A97 Series, Sabertooth 990FX
    Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron 887, B830, G465, G550T
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-3350P, 3335S
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-3740QM, 3840QM, 3940XM
    Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium G555, G645, G645T
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7695, MS-7696


----------



## stasio (Sep 11, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.60.2121 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2121_tgwrj3s8yk.zip

    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K5000 (GK104GL)
    sensor support for Dell SMI of Precision T1650


----------



## stasio (Sep 17, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.60.2127 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2127_ds1yzptwck.zip

    Hardware Monitoring / new items: DIMM EF, DIMM GH voltage
    listview column widths restoring
    extended CPUID features (ADCX / ADOX Instruction)
    extended CPUID features (RDSEED Instruction)
    extended CPUID features (Supervisor Mode Access Prevention)
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-3630QM, 3970X
    identification of DDR3-2666 memory modules
    sensor support for Nuvoton NCT7904D sensor chip
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte H61MA-D2V, H61MA-D3V
    motherboard specific sensor info for Supermicro X9DA6, X9DA7, X9DAE, X9DAI
    extended GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 (GK106)
    fixed: chipset information for AMD K10 IMC, K11 IMC


----------



## stasio (Sep 25, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.60.2135 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2135_wh2v8zrbcx.zip

    Hardware Monitoring / new items: GPU PowerControl, GPU power, GPU TDP% power
    support for VirtualBox v4.2
    support for VMware Workstation v9
    improved identification of Intel Conroe, Harpertown, Ivy Bridge, Kentsfield, Sandy Bridge, Wolfdale, Woodcrest, Yorkfield
    Storage / SMART / special support for Samsung 840 SSDs
    Display / GPU / PowerControl information for AMD Radeon HD 6000+
    GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 6510 (Turks)
    GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 6530 (Turks)
    power measurement for nVIDIA GK104+
    sensor support for Dell SMI of Precision T1600
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z77X-UP7
    fixed: Internet Explorer version detection for IE 10


----------



## stasio (Oct 1, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.60.2139 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2139_dz0wrgyqtn.zip

    SensorPanel / custom gauge states
    Logitech LCD / custom gauge states
    identification of Intel Xeon E5-46xx (aka Sandy Bridge-EP 4S)
    Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E5-1428L, E5-2418L, E5-2428L, E5-2448L, E5-2648L, E5-2658
    improved support for AMD Memory Profiles
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte F2A85X-UP4


----------



## Frogger (Oct 1, 2012)

stasio said:


> Logitech LCD / custom gauge states



 this item itself worth the DL


----------



## stasio (Oct 8, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.60.2146 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2146_zbptwk8ycn.zip

    extended CPUID features (Extended Page Table, INVEPT Instruction, INVVPID Instruction, Virtual Processor ID)
    sensor support for Nuvoton NCT6791D sensor chip
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8B75-M LX
    motherboard specific sensor info for Sapphire PC-A9RD580 Series, PC-AM2RD580Adv
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 645M (GK107M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTS 150M (G94M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti (GK106)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 670MX (GK104M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 675MX (GK104M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K600 (GK107GL)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K2000D (GK107GL)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro NVS 510 (GK107GL)
    fixed: identification of AMD FX-xxxx (aka Vishera)
    fixed: identification of AMD Opteron 33xx (aka Delhi)
    fixed: identification of AMD Opteron 43xx (aka Seoul)
    fixed: identification of AMD Opteron 63xx (aka Abu Dhabi)


----------



## stasio (Oct 16, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.60.2153 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2153_sc2by0jpgd.zip

    Operating System / Operating System / extended OS build information
    Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron G1610, G1610T, G1620
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K2000 (GK107GL)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K4000 (GK106GL)
    GPU information for nVIDIA VGX K1 (GK107GL)
    GPU information for nVIDIA VGX K2 (GK104GL)
    sensor support for Dell SMI of Vostro 2420, Vostro 3360
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe/WD
    motherboard specific sensor info for Intel D2550DC2, D2550MUD2, DH61AGL, DZ75ML


----------



## stasio (Oct 23, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.60.2160 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2160_fptz1dcy6x.zip

    System Stability Test / improved throttling detection
    Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium G2020T
    sensor support for Dell SMI of Vostro 3460
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M5A97 R2.0, M5A99FX Pro R2.0
    motherboard specific sensor info for ECS Z77H2-A2X Series
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z77N-WiFi


----------



## stasio (Oct 29, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.70.2200 Final*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme270.exe
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme270.zip

    Revamped PhotoWorxx digital photo processing benchmark with AVX, SSE4.1 and XOP optimizations
    Rewritten AES data encryption benchmark with AESNI, SSE4.1 and VIA PadLock optimizations
    Optimized 64-bit benchmarks for AMD FX-Series “Vishera” CPU
    Preliminary support for AMD “Kabini” APU
    Socket FM2 motherboards support
    Support for VirtualBox v4.2 and VMware Workstation v9
    Samsung 840 and 840 Pro SSD support
    GPU details for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti, Quadro K-Series, VGX K-Series

http://www.aida64.com/news/finalwire-releases-aida64-v270


----------



## stasio (Oct 31, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.70.2203 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2203_vxqt5pcb3g.zip

    anti-virus software support for Kaspersky 2013, Kaspersky Endpoint Security v8
    firewall software support for Kaspersky Endpoint Security v8, Kaspersky Internet Security 2013
    identification of Microsoft Office 2013 RTM
    software license support for Microsoft Office 2013
    preliminary support for Intel Cloverview SoC
    Intel Processor Number detection for Atom Z2760
    GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 7470 (Caicos)
    sensor support for Dell SMI of Vostro 2520
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M5A78L-M LX Plus, M5A78L-M LX V2, M5A78L-M LX3
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte P61A-D3


----------



## stasio (Nov 5, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.70.2208 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2208_x6wkg7ntyh.zip

    firewall software support for Avira Internet Security 2013
    extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for Intel SNB/IVB)
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8Z77-V LX2
    motherboard specific sensor info for Supermicro X9SRA Series
    Storage / SMART / special support for Plextor M3P, M5Pro, M5S SSDs
    fixed: BSoD on Intel RAID controllers (legacy calls now limited to ICH6, ICH7, 6300ESB)


----------



## stasio (Nov 14, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.70.2212 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2212_b1qdtrcn9m.zip

    GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla K20c (GK110GL)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla K20m (GK110GL)
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8H61-M LX2 R2.0
    motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7721, MS-7793


----------



## stasio (Nov 17, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.70.2215 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2215_vk0gp7mfzy.zip

    Sensor Icons / improved icon text readability at 120+ dpi
    extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for ForceWare 310.54)
    identification of Intel Itanium 95xx (aka Poulson)
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-3227U
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-3337U
    Intel Processor Number detection for Itanium 9500 Series
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z77X-UD4H
    motherboard specific sensor info for Pegatron Saishiat
    improved Intel PCH Diode temperature measurement
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte F2A85X-UP4


----------



## stasio (Nov 23, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.70.2222 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2222_jv3z7yfrsb.zip

Preferences / Stability / new option: Asus ATKEX sensor support
Storage / SMART / special support for Indilinx Barefoot 3 based SSDs
support for OpenGL ES 3.0
preliminary support for AMD Richland APU
motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock AD2500B-ITX, AD2700-ITX, AD2700B-ITX
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte X79S-UD5, X79S-UP5
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte MA785G-UD3H, MA785GT-UD3H


----------



## stasio (Nov 28, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.70.2227 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2227_fh3yxq0knm.zip

    Hardware Monitoring / new items: drive utilization, drive used space, drive free space
    Preferences / HWM / Logging / new option: new log file opening frequency
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-2328M
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-3340M, 3380M, 3437U
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-3687U
    Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium G2020, G2130
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 635M (GF108M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 680MX (GK104M)
    SPD memory information for Comstar MCP79
    sensor support for Fintek F71811, F71812, F71877 sensor chips
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus F2A55
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    fixed: identification of AMD A4/A6/A8/A10 (aka Trinity)


----------



## stasio (Dec 3, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.70.2232 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2232_nwj7tfz9dl.zip

    Motherboard / ACPI / extended FPDT table details
    support for Simple Firmware Interface
    improved support for Intel Cloverview SoC
    chipset information for Intel Cloverview IMC
    extended reference OpenCL Extensions list (for OpenCL 1.2 Spec Update)
    GPU information for Intel Cloverview, Penwell
    preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8623E sensor chip
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus F2A85-M LE
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z77-HD3, Z77-HD4
    motherboard specific sensor info for Supermicro C7B75, C7H61
    improved ATA autodetect under VMware
    fixed: Hardware Monitoring / drive utilization measurement
    fixed: disabled SMART module under MS Virtual PC, Parallels, VirtualBox


----------



## stasio (Dec 10, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.70.2239 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2239_jcn9g8sqvb.zip

    Hardware Monitoring / improved drive space measurement for small drives
    GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 7870 (Tahiti LE)
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-3229Y
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-3339Y, 3439Y
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-3689Y
    Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium 2129Y, B980
    motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock Z77 OC Formula
    motherboard specific sensor info for Intel D33217CK, D33217GKE, DCP847SKE
    removed: sensor support for Dell SMI of Alienware M17xR4


----------



## stasio (Dec 17, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.70.2244 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2244_c9lqmj4pdf.zip

    improved support for Intel Haswell processors
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-4xxx, Core i7-4xxx
    preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8603E sensor chip
    fixed: unified shader unit count detection for AMD Radeon HD 69xx


----------



## stasio (Dec 24, 2012)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.70.2250 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2250_x4gbkpyq1h.zip

    anti-virus software support for Emsisoft Anti-Malware
    firewall software support for Emsisoft Online Armor
    Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron 1000M, 1007U, 1020M, 1037U
    GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 7650A (Onega)
    fixed: Hardware Monitoring / updating drive space measurements


----------



## stasio (Jan 3, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.70.2256 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2256_z8l9qktcjy.zip

improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards


----------



## stasio (Jan 10, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.70.2260 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2260_kdjhw1xz8b.zip

Intel Processor Number detection for Atom Z2420
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-3537U
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte P61A-D3


----------



## stasio (Jan 16, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.70.2267 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2267_p3nb4ktwzj.zip

    motherboard specific sensor info for ECS CDC-I
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-3635QM


----------



## stasio (Jan 24, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.70.2273 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2273_rywntm5jxd.zip

    Display / GPGPU / support for APP SDK v2.8
    detection of AMD Catalyst 13.1 driver
    preliminary support for Intel Valleyview SoC
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-3210
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-3540M
    Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium 997, G2010
    MCHBAR enabling on Lenovo ThinkCentre A55
    preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8732F sensor chip


----------



## stasio (Jan 30, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.80.2300 *

http://download.aida64.com/aida64business280.exe
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme280.zip

http://www.aida64.com/news/finalwire-aida64-v280-OCZ-Vector-Intel-Atom-Z2760-Windows-8

    Optimized benchmarks for Intel Atom Z2760 “Cloverview” SoC
    Preliminary support for AMD “Richland” APU and Intel “Valleyview” SoC
    Improved support for Intel “Haswell” APU and Intel “Lynx Point” PCH
    APP SDK 2.8, OpenCL 1.2 Update, OpenGL ES 3.0, Simple Firmware Interface support
    OCZ Vector SSD and Indilinx Barefoot 3 SSD controller support
    GPU details for AMD Radeon HD 7470, AMD Radeon HD 7870 “Tahiti LE”, nVIDIA GeForce GT 635M, nVIDIA GeForce GTX 680MX


----------



## stasio (Feb 4, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.80.2306 Beta *

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2306_gchywsm6nk.zip

    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-3130M
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-3230M
    Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium 2030M
    sensor support for Dell ACPI
    fixed: Display / Video Modes / column sorting issues
    fixed: Preferences / RadioButton focusing issues
    fixed: BIOS version detection for ASRock motherboards
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock 990FX Professional
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z77X-UP7


----------



## stasio (Feb 11, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.80.2313 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2313_tdm7b6ykvx.zip

    Hardware Monitoring / new item: Fraps
    Preferences / HWM / External Applications / new option: RTSS labels
    identification of Intel Atom S12xx (aka Centerton)
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Sabertooth 990FX, Sabertooth P67
    fixed: lockup on Intel PIIX4 south bridge (Scanning PCI Bus)


----------



## natr0n (Feb 11, 2013)

I feel like posting the next update just to spite you.


----------



## stasio (Feb 20, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.80.2320 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2320_tjb6lpwyzx.zip

    Hardware Monitoring / new item: CPU Throttling
    Storage / SMART / improved support for Plextor M3P, M5Pro, M5S SSDs
    preliminary support for DDR4 memory modules
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 625 (GF119)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla K20Xm (GK110GL)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla K20s (GK110GL)
    sensor support for Fintek F71878A sensor chip
    improved sensor support for ThinkPad EC
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock 990FX Extreme3, 990FX Extreme9, FM2A75 Pro4 Series, FM2A85X Extreme4 Series, FM2A85X Extreme6
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7750, 7751, 7756, 7758, 7759, 7798


----------



## Asylum (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice program here to see all the info on your system.


----------



## stasio (Feb 25, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.80.2327 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2327_vtb1dhc3yj.zip

    Computer / DMI / extended BIOS information
    improved support for AMD Kabini, Kaveri, Richland APUs
    preliminary support for AMD Beema APU
    TDP limit detection for AMD Trinity, Kaveri, Kabini, Beema
    extended CPUID features (Core Performance Counters)
    extended CPUID features (Hybrid Boost)
    extended CPUID features (NB Performance Counters)
    identification of Intel Itanium (aka Kittson)
    Intel Processor Number detection for Atom Z25xx
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-3120M
    Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E5-2689
    GPU information for AMD Richland
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan (GK110)
    preliminary GPU information for AMD Kabini, Kaveri, Temash
    preliminary GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 7790 (Bonaire)
    preliminary GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 8xxx Series
    motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7699
    motherboard specific sensor info for Zotac H67-ITX Series
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    fixed: lockup on UEFI BIOS (AMI BIOS motherboard ID detection)


----------



## stasio (Mar 4, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.80.2334 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2334_r5bzp8vxsk.zip

    Cache & Memory Benchmark Panel / double-click on labels to start subtest(s)
    Motherboard / ACPI / extended VFCT table details
    improved support for AMD Richland, Kabini, Kaveri, Beema APUs
    improved original clock detection for AMD processors
    extended CPUID features (XSAVEOPT)
    chipset information for AMD Bolton, Yangtze
    video flash BIOS readout via ACPI VFCT table
    improved support for LAMD LM87800 based SSDs
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus F2A85-M
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z77M-D3H Series
    motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7774
    fixed: Hardware Monitoring / orphan drive space items
    fixed: Logitech LCD / graph modifications
    fixed: default reference clocks for AMD APU GPUs
    fixed: ATI video BIOS date detection
    fixed: lockup when detecting ATI video BIOS part number
    fixed: memory type detection on Intel Pineview IMC
    fixed: SPD information for Noname DDR2-667 modules with bad CRC
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 990XA-UD3


----------



## stasio (Mar 9, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.80.2338 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2338_r2ng5wmvyb.zip

Storage / SMART / improved support for SanDisk SSDs
improved support for Intel Valleyview SoC
preliminary support for Intel Avoton SoC
preliminary support for Intel Haswell-ULT SoC
identification of AMD Athlon X2 3xx (aka Trinity)
identification of AMD Athlon X4 7xx (aka Trinity)
identification of Intel Atom S12xx (aka Briarwood)
Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron 1019Y, G470
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-3245
SMBus support for Intel Avoton SoC
SMBus support for Intel Centerton/Briarwood
SMBus support for Intel Valleyview SoC
extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for nVIDIA GK110)
GPU sensor information for SMSC EMC2103, EMC2104, EMC2105, EMC2106 sensor chips
motherboard specific sensor info for Zotac ZBox AD06 Series
fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Y-Series mobile processors
fixed: Windows video driver memory size detection over 4GB
fixed: GPU fan duty cycle detection on nVIDIA GK110
fixed: Cache & Memory Benchmark Panel / double-click on labels to start subtest(s)
fixed: Detecting sensor information window when main window is hidden or minimized


----------



## stasio (Mar 11, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.80.2341 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2341_k6jy8ntsxl.zip

    extended CPUID features (Adaptive Overclocking)
    extended CPUID features (Deprecated FPU CS and FPU DS)
    extended CPUID features (Quality of Service Monitoring)
    Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium G2030, G2030T, G2120T, G2140
    physical CPU information for AMD Richland
    microcode update revision detection for VIA Nano, AMD K10+
    improved original clock detection for VIA Nano processors
    fixed: VIA Processor Number detection
    fixed: CPU GT Cores power measurement


----------



## stasio (Mar 27, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.85.2400*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme285.exe
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme285.zip

    Optimized 64-bit benchmarks for AMD A-Series “Richland” APU
    Improved support for AMD “Kabini”, “Temash” and “Kaveri” APUs
    Improved support for Intel “Haswell” and “Valleyview” processors
    Preliminary support for AMD “Beema” APU
    Preliminary support for Intel “Avoton” SoC, “Crystal Well” CPU, “Haswell-E” CPU, “Haswell-ULT” SoC, “Ivy Bridge-E” CPU, “Lynx Point-LP” PCH, “Wellsburg” PCH
    Preliminary support for DDR4 memory modules and GDDR5 system memory
    GPU details for AMD Radeon HD 8000 Series and nVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan


----------



## stasio (Mar 28, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.85.2401 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2401_vb9zq5mtjn.zip

    Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E5-1603
    fixed: System Stability Test / improved exception handling for throttling monitoring
    fixed: Hardware Monitoring / improved exception handling for throttling monitoring


----------



## stasio (Apr 2, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.85.2406 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2406_twdq1v8hcs.zip

Hardware Monitoring / new items: LCD, ODD, WLAN temperatures
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-4820K, 4930K, 4960X
improved and fixed GPU information for AMD Bonaire, Saturn, Hainan, Sun
GPU sensor information for ON NCP81022 (ATI)
improved Apple SMC sensor support
fixed: System Stability Test / minimum power and current values in statistics


----------



## stasio (Apr 8, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.85.2412 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2412_dt8hwjrp4m.zip

    extended reference OpenCL Extensions list
    Display / GPU / Execution Units and Intel GPU generation information for Intel GPUs
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-3250, 3250T
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 705M (GF119M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 730M (GK208M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 735M (GK208M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 740M (GK107M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 740M (GK208M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 745M (GK107M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan LE (GK110)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce K2 USM (GK104)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce K340 USM (GK107)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GRID K340 (GK107GL)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GRID K520 (GK104GL)
    GPU information for nVIDIA NVS 1000 (GK107)
    GPU information for nVIDIA NVS K1 USM (GK107)
    GPU information for nVIDIA NVS K2 USM (GK104)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K1 USM (GK107GL)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K2 USM (GK104GL)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla K1 USM (GK107GL)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla K2 USM (GK104GL)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla K20 (GK110GL)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla K20X (GK110GL)
    improved Apple SMC sensor support
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M5A78L-M/USB3
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte F2A55-DS3, F2A55M-DS2, F2A55M-HD2, F2A75M-D3H, F2A75M-HD2, F2A85X-D3H, F2A85XM-D3H, F2A85XM-HD3
    motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7383
    fixed: System Stability Test / Currents and Powers tab visibility


----------



## stasio (Apr 15, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.85.2419 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2419_txgzqv3nwh.zip

    Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron 1005M, 1017U
    extended chipset information for Intel Sandy Bridge, Ivy Bridge, Haswell
    GPU sensor information for CHiL CHL8203, CHL8212, CHL8213 (ATI)
    improved GPU sensor information for CHiL CHL8266, CHL8318 (nVIDIA)
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte B75M-HD3, H77M-HD3, H77N-WiFi
    fixed: System Stability Test / statistics for current and power readings
    fixed: FSB information for Intel Cedarview, Cloverview, Lincroft, Penwell, Pineview, Tolapai, Valleyview


----------



## stasio (Apr 25, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.85.2430 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2430_wz0k3xtrln.zip

SensorPanel / reverse gauges
Logitech LCD / reverse gauges
Hardware Monitoring / new items: CPU1, CPU2, North Bridge powers
Hardware Monitoring / new items: CPU VRM, CPU1..CPU4 VRM voltages
Storage / SMART / special support for Crucial M500 SSDs
identification of AMD A4/A6 (aka Weatherford)
improved support for AMD Kabini, Temash APUs
Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron 1020E, 1047UE
Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium 2020M, 2117U, 2127U
Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E3-12xx v3
preliminary support for L4 cache
detection of AMD Catalyst 13.4 driver
GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 7990 (Malta)
extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for ForceWare 320.00)
sensor support for Dell SMI of OptiPlex 380
improved Apple SMC sensor support
ATI SB600+ PM2 fan sensor support
motherboard specific sensor info for Apple Mac mini 6.1 (Late 2012)
motherboard specific sensor info for Intel D53427RKE, D73537KK
motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7836
fixed: System Stability Test / crash when closing the window
fixed: CPUID Panel / crash when closing the window
fixed: auto start software enumeration
fixed: chipset information for VIA P4M800 Pro
fixed: sensor support for ITE IT8732F sensor chip
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 970A, 990FXA, 990XA Series
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Intel D33217CK, D33217GKE, DCP847SKE
removed: sensor support for Dell SMI of Alienware M17xR3


----------



## stasio (May 1, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.85.2435 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2435_fb9hzn7gqv.zip

    Display / GPU / improved video BIOS date and version detection
    GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 7730 (Cape Verde)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 645 (GK106)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 760M (GK106M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 765M (GK106M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA NVS 315 (GF119)
    improved support for AMD K16.3 (aka Beema) APU
    extended CPUID features (Configurable TDP)
    extended CPUID features (Dynamic Configurable TDP)
    extended CPUID features (L2I Performance Counters)
    extended CPUID features (Performance Time Stamp Counter)
    motherboard specific sensor info for Supermicro X9SPV-F/LN4F
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards


----------



## stasio (May 6, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.85.2440 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2440_kn0rzpwgfl.zip

improved support for L4 cache
improved support for Intel Haswell-ULT processors
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3/i5/i7-4xxxU
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3/i5-4xxxY
fixed: No Disk error while polling removable drives
fixed: FSB information for Cyrix MediaGX, MediaGXm
fixed: sensor support for Dell ACPI


----------



## stasio (May 14, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.85.2447 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2447_jx5ym0bnwg.zip

    Hardware Monitoring / new item: DIMM power
    Motherboard / CPUID / CPU power limits information for Intel Sandy Bridge+
    improved support for Intel Valleyview, Avoton, Rangeley SoC
    SMBus controller enabling on Intel Lynx Point, Lynx Point-LP
    TDP and TDC limit detection for Intel Sandy Bridge+
    DIMM power monitoring for Intel Sandy Bridge-E, Ivy Bridge-E, Haswell-E
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8Z77-V LE Plus
    GPU sensor information for CHiL CHL8203, CHL8212, CHL8213, CHL8214 (nVIDIA)


----------



## stasio (May 21, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.85.2454 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2454_wptb6zhg9n.zip

    Motherboard / SPD / DIMMs Per Channel, Refresh Period, Write CAS Latency information for XMP
    Motherboard / ACPI / support for SLIC v2.2
    chipset information for Intel Centerton, Briarwood
    extended and fixed chipset information for AMD K15, K16 IMC
    extended and fixed chipset information for Intel i35/i45 Series, Haswell, Ironlake, Ivy Bridge, Lynnfield, Nehalem, Sandy Bridge, Sandy Bridge-E, Westmere
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Gryphon Z87, Z87-C, Z87-Plus, Z87-Pro
    motherboard specific sensor info for Biostar H61MHB
    motherboard specific sensor info for Supermicro X9SBAA
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 (GK104)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 (GK110)
    fixed: RAID SMART support for Intel RAID controllers
    fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Atom S12xx
    fixed: SMBus support for Intel Centerton, Briarwood


----------



## stasio (May 27, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v2.85.2460 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2460_x8f2dmshtb.zip

    Storage / SMART / special support for OCZ Vertex 450 SSDs
    Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon 5113, 5133
    extended chipset information for ALi M1646, M1647, M1671, M1672, M1681, M1683
    extended chipset information for AMD Hammer, K10, K11, K15, K16
    extended chipset information for ATI RC3xx, RC410, RD400, RS3xx, RS400
    extended chipset information for Intel i852, i855, i865, i875, 5000, 5100, 5400, 7300 Series, Cedarview, E7205, E7320, E7500, E7501, E7505, E7520, E7525, E8500, E8501, E8870
    extended chipset information for nVIDIA C19
    extended and fixed chipset information for ATI RC610, RD600, RS600
    extended and fixed chipset information for Intel i35, i45, i45M, i910, i915, i925, i945, i946, i955, i965, i965M, i975 Series, Ironlake, Lynnfield, Nehalem, Pineview, Westmere
    improved and fixed GPU information for AMD Hainan, Sun
    motherboard specific sensor info for Biostar Hi-Fi A55S3, A75S3, A85S3, A85W, A85X, H77S, Z77S, Z77X
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 630 (GK208)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 640 (GK208)
    fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-4670K
    fixed: chipset information for Intel Cloverview IMC


----------



## stasio (Jun 3, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v3.00.2500 *

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme300.exe
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme300.zip

    Multi-threaded cache and memory bandwidth benchmarks with AVX2, AVX and SSE optimizations
    Block-random cache and memory latency benchmark
    Optimized 64-bit benchmarks for AMD “Kabini” and “Temash” APUs
    AVX2 and FMA optimized 64-bit benchmarks for Intel “Haswell” processors
    Preliminary support for L4 cache of Intel “Crystal Well” processors
    Crucial M500, OCZ Vertex 450 SSD support
    GPU details for AMD Radeon HD 7990 “Malta” and nVIDIA GeForce 700 Series

http://www.aida64.com/whatsnew/memory-benchmark-amd-kabini-temash-intel-haswell-l4-cache
http://www.aida64.com/news/finalwire-aida64-300-kabini-haswell-l4-cache-windows-8


----------



## erixx (Jun 3, 2013)

I hope this time they fixed the triple error messages i always get on aida lauch.


----------



## Fiery (Jun 3, 2013)

erixx said:


> I hope this time they fixed the triple error messages i always get on aida lauch.



What sort of error messages do you mean?


----------



## erixx (Jun 3, 2013)

I will capture a screen tomorrow, thx!


----------



## erixx (Jun 4, 2013)

Well, I am not getting those errors! Good one Aida!


----------



## Fiery (Jun 4, 2013)

erixx said:


> Well, I am not getting those errors! Good one Aida!



Thank you for the feedback, that's great news


----------



## stasio (Jun 8, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v3.00.2505 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2505_xh8pw4vstm.zip

    Preferences / Hardware Monitoring / new option: CPU throttling measurement
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-4570R, 4670R, 4700EQ, 4770TE
    Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E3-1268L v3
    identification of Corsair Vengeance Pro memory module family
    extended reference OpenCL Extensions list
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 775M (GK104M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro 4100 (GK104GL)
    extended and fixed GPU information for nVIDIA G98
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus B85, H87, Q87 Series
    motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7792, 7811, 7821, 7845
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Gryphon Z87, Maximus VI Series, Sabertooth Z87, Z87 Series
    fixed: CPUID Panel / L4 cache information
    fixed: Display / GPU / DirectX Hardware Support information for nVIDIA GK104+
    fixed: DirectX / DirectX Video / DirectX 11.1 hardware support detection
    fixed: improved exception handling when dynamically updating pages
    fixed: package type detection for Intel Haswell, Haswell-ULT, Crystal Well


----------



## erixx (Jun 11, 2013)

after some days and some boots without this, today I got the error message back:


----------



## Fiery (Jun 11, 2013)

erixx said:


> after some days and some boots without this, today I got the error message back:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130611/aidamessage.png



Are you using AIDA64 Beta Build 2505?


----------



## erixx (Jun 11, 2013)

Using build 3.00.2500

Question: does Aida set itself up with the available devices of the motherboard? So I don't need to enter advanced configuration option un/ticking devices?
My mobo is Asus Maximus V Extreme.
Using Logitech G19 LCD.
If I recall this correctly these errors have been there for years, even when I had and Asrock mobo, so maybe it is related to the keyboard interaction...


----------



## Fiery (Jun 11, 2013)

erixx said:


> Using build 3.00.2500
> 
> Question: does Aida set itself up with the available devices of the motherboard? So I don't need to enter advanced configuration option un/ticking devices?
> My mobo is Asus Maximus V Extreme.
> ...



Make sure to upgrade to AIDA64 Beta Build 2505:

http://www.aida64.com/downloads/aida64extremebuild2505xh8pw4vstmzip

After upgrading to this new version, make sure to restart Windows to finalize the upgrade.

There's no need to set anything up manually.  AIDA64 is designed to handle any sort of PC configuration automatically.


----------



## erixx (Jun 12, 2013)

installed that beta
but


----------



## Fiery (Jun 13, 2013)

erixx said:


> installed that beta
> but
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130612/aidamessage2.png



It looks quite odd, we've never seen such messages at AIDA64 startup   The issue may be related to a connected disk drive, either via SATA/RAID, USB or eSATA.  If you have time to play with it, then please try to disconnect any external disk drives (if you've got any connected), try to update Intel RST to the latest WHQL release (if you have that installed), try to update Logitech Gaming Keyboard drivers.  I'm not sure however if any of those would help...


----------



## stasio (Jun 18, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v3.00.2514 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2514_g5l8npfkxb.zip

    support for Bochs x86 PC Emulator 2.6.2
    System Stability Test / clocks monitoring
    HW Monitoring / Logging / Fahrenheit temperature unit support
    HW Monitoring / External Applications / Fahrenheit temperature unit support
    Display / GPGPU / extended OpenCL device information
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-4130, 4330, 4330T, 4340
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-4771
    Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E5-26xx v2
    Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium G3xxx Series
    physical CPU information for Intel Ivy Bridge-E, Haswell-E
    extended chipset information for Intel Lynx Point
    extended chipset information for Intel Patsburg X79
    extended chipset information for Intel Sandy Bridge, Ivy Bridge, Haswell IMC
    extended chipset information for Intel Sandy Bridge-E, Ivy Bridge-E, Haswell-E IMC
    Intel PCH Diode temperature measurement for Lynx Point, Lynx Point-LP
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8H61 R2.0, P8H61/USB3 R2.0, P8H61-I LX R2.0, P8H61-M LE R2.0, P8H61-M LE/CSM, P8H61-M LE/CSM R2.0, P8H61-M LX R2.0, P8H61-M LX Plus R2.0, P8H61-MX R2.0, P8H61 Plus R2.0, P9X79-E WS
    motherboard specific sensor info for Biostar TA75A+
    motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7850
    improved GPU sensor support for LM63-compatible chips (ATI)
    fixed: DirectX / DirectX Video / DirectX hardware support detection
    fixed: XMP decoding when highest CAS level is missing from the list of CAS values
    fixed: improved CPU VID measurement on Intel Nehalem+
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock 890FX Deluxe4


----------



## stasio (Jun 25, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v3.00.2522 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2522_cfs6y7mpqj.zip

Display / GPGPU / extended OpenCL device information
extended reference OpenCL Extensions list
GPU information for AMD Mullins
GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 7290 (Wrestler)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 (GK104)
improved GPU information for AMD Kaveri
extended GPU information for Intel Haswell-ULT
sensor support for Fintek F81866 sensor chip
motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7816, MS-7823
fixed: unified shader unit count detection for nVIDIA G8x, G9x, GT2xx
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Gryphon Z87, Sabertooth Z87


----------



## stasio (Jul 2, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v3.00.2529 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2529_n1xvhq9fcw.zip

    support for Windows 8.1 Preview
    support for DirectX 11.2
    Display / GPU / architecture and caches information
    Display / GPU / theoretical peak performance information
    Hardware Monitoring / new items: CPU1 VCCSA, CPU2 VCCSA voltages
    extended CPUID features (Extended APIC Register Space)
    extended CPUID features (LAHF / SAHF Instruction)
    Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E5-2667 v2
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Z9PE-D8 WS
    motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7815
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock Z77 OC Formula
    extended reference OpenGL Extensions list
    fixed: pixel pipeline count detection for nVIDIA GF108, GF117, GF119
    fixed: fan divisor reconfiguration for Asus ASB100 sensor chip
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Gryphon, Sabertooth Series


----------



## stasio (Jul 24, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v3.00.2546 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2546_y3mbp1kvdj.zip

    HTML report menu
    Hardware Monitoring / new item: External IP Address
    SensorPanel / improved handling of negative pixel coordinates
    support for up to 640 processor threads
    processor groups support
    improved support for Intel Valleyview, Avoton, Rangeley SoC
    physical CPU information for AMD Mullins
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-2375M
    Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium 1405
    extended chipset information for Intel Nehalem-EX, Westmere-EX IMC
    extended reference OpenGL Extensions list
    GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 8550D (Richland)
    GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 8650D (Richland)
    extended GPU information for Intel Cedarview, Cloverview, Lincroft, Penwell, Pineview, Poulsbo
    sensor support for Dell SMI of OptiPlex 9020
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus A88XM-A, CG8250, CM6330, CM6331, CM6431, CM6630, CM6650, CM6730, CM6731, CM6830, CM6850, M11AA
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 970A-D3P, Z87X-OC
    motherboard specific sensor info for Supermicro X8QB6 Series
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for Asus 6-Series, 7-Series
    fixed: Intel Centrino Mobile Technology 9th Generation (Shark Bay-MB) compliancy test
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock 990FX Professional
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P4B533 Series


----------



## stasio (Jul 25, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v3.00.2552 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2552_dj5nr0tqyc.zip

improved HTML report menu
MHTML report replaced with HTML5 report with icons
Motherboard / CPUID / 64-bit DS Area information
Motherboard / CPUID / AVX-512 information
Motherboard / CPUID / Memory Protection Extensions information
Motherboard / CPUID / Processor Trace information
Motherboard / CPUID / SHA Extensions information
Display / GPGPU / OpenCL compliancy test
support for OpenGL 4.4
support for OpenCL 1.2 SPIR
preliminary support for OpenCL 2.0
extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for ForceWare 326.29)
identification of Vortex86DX, Vortex86MX CPUs
improved power measurement for Intel Sandy Bridge+
Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron 2955U
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-2348M
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-4200H
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-3910K
basic chipset information for RDC R6020, R6021, R6022
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte E350N-USB3


----------



## stasio (Aug 1, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v3.00.2559 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2559_vf5d6rhmlk.zip

    Preferences / search feature
    identification of Microsoft Office 2010 SP2
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 710M (GK208M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 755M (GK107M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 (GK106)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GRID K100 (GK107GL)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GRID K200 (GK104GL)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K500M (GK107GLM)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K510M (GK208GLM)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K2100M (GK106GLM)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K4100M (GK104GLM)
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Z87I-Deluxe, Z87I-Pro
    motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7818
    SPD memory information for XZX IN79X2 motherboard


----------



## stasio (Aug 9, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v3.00.2566 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2566_j5wh1ysmcq.zip

Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron 2980U
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-4300U
extended and fixed physical CPU information for Intel Haswell-ULT
improved chipset information for Intel Sandy Bridge, Ivy Bridge, Haswell, Crystal Well IMC
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus VI Impact
motherboard specific sensor info for ECS PT880PRO-A
fixed: SensorPanel / caching of custom gauge states


----------



## stasio (Aug 14, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v3.00.2571 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2571_jfzsxrb3qd.zip

    USB-IDE bridges support disabled on a few Kingston flash drives
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus VI Formula
    fixed: chipset information for Intel Haswell, Crystal Well IMC
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus VI Gene, Hero, Impact


----------



## stasio (Aug 22, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v3.00.2578 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2578_wrdfs3x2vh.zip

Hardware Monitoring / new item: Battery Level
Hardware Monitoring / new items: CPU33..CPU64 Utilization
Motherboard / ACPI / extended MSDM table details
Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron 725C
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-2115C
Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium B915C
chipset information for Intel Cave Creek, Coleto Creek
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus X79-Deluxe, Z87-Deluxe/Quad
motherboard specific sensor info for Intel DH61CRBR, DH67BLR, DZ77GAL
fixed: workaround for Vista+ custom dpi desktop resolution issue
fixed: SPD information for Hynix DDR3 modules with bad CRC
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M5A97 R2.0, M5A97 Evo R2.0, Maximus VI Formula, P8B75-M, P8B75-V


----------



## stasio (Aug 29, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v3.00.2584 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2584_py2mftr4sz.zip

    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 720M (GK208M)
    preliminary GPU information for AMD Hawaii
    preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8790E sensor chip
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus H61M-C, H61M-D, H61M-E, H61M-K, VM40B
    motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA E789
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 8-Series
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z87X-OC
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for Supermicro C7SIM, C7Z87, X10SAE Series


----------



## stasio (Sep 4, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v3.00.2590 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2590_hs6vgtb9xy.zip

    support for Windows 8.1 RTM
    SensorPanel / area graphs and histograms
    Logitech LCD / area graphs and histograms
    USB-IDE bridges support disabled on a few Transcend flash drives
    Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron 2950M, G1620T, G1630
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-4000M, 4005U, 4012Y, 4020Y, 4100M, 4130T, 4200M
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-3340, 3340S, 4202Y, 4210Y, 4300M, 4300Y, 4302Y, 4330M, 4440, 4440S
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-4600M, 4600U, 4610Y, 4960HQ
    Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium 3550M, 3556U, 3560Y
    extended physical CPU information for Ivy Bridge-E
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K5100M (GK104GLM)
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus H61-Plus
    fixed: GPU fan duty cycle detection on nVIDIA Kepler
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 8-Series


----------



## stasio (Sep 10, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v3.00.2594 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2594_k7t3njqszh.zip

improved Windows product type detection
improved DMI block readout
GPU information for Intel Haswell-DT GT1.5
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti (GK106)
extended reference OpenCL Extensions list
preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8736F sensor chip
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Z87-Pro V Edition
fixed: Computer / IPMI / column sorting issues
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 8-Series


----------



## stasio (Sep 17, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v3.20.2600*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme320.exe
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme320.zip

http://www.aida64.com/news/aida64-3-20-windows-blue-ivy-bridge-e-benchmarks

    Microsoft Windows 8.1 RTM and Windows Server 2012 R2 RTM support
    Support for up to 128 logical processors and 2 processor groups
    SensorPanel area graphs and histograms
    Optimized 64-bit benchmarks for Intel Core i7 “Ivy Bridge-E” CPU
    HTML report menu, revamped MHTML report format
    Socket FM2+ and LGA-1150 motherboards support
    DirectX 11.2, OpenGL 4.4, APP SDK 2.8.1, OpenCL 1.2 SPIR support
    Support for Bochs PC Emulator 2.6.2
    Intel 525, Intel 530, Samsung 840 Evo SSD support
    GPU details for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti, GeForce GTX 760


----------



## stasio (Sep 30, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v3.20.2613 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2613_qm7ngcy8lk.zip

    improved support for Intel Bay Trail, Avoton, Rangeley SoC
    extended and fixed DMI information
    improved system BIOS date detection
    Storage / SMART / special support for Samsung XP941 SSDs
    sensor support for Intel DPTF
    preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8620E sensor chip
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus A88X-Pro, H61M-A, H61M-A/USB3, H61M-Plus
    motherboard specific sensor info for Dell XPS 8700
    motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA W888
    motherboard specific sensor info for Intel DG41TY
    motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7846
    preliminary GPU information for AMD Hawaii LE
    detection of AMD Catalyst 13.9 driver
    fixed: OS / UpTime / BSoD enumeration under Vista+
    fixed: area graphs on monochrome LCDs
    fixed: HTML report font sizes
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Gryphon Z87


----------



## stasio (Oct 8, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v3.20.2622 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2622_dmr7jqwpny.zip

    Display / GPGPU / preliminary support for HSA SDK
    improved support for OpenCL 2.0
    extended reference OpenGL Extensions list
    Hardware Monitoring / new items: CPU VDD, CPU VDDNB voltages
    Hardware Monitoring / new items: CPU VDD, CPU VDDNB currents
    Hardware Monitoring / new items: CPU CU0, CPU CU1, CPU Uncore, CPU VDD, CPU VDDNB, iGPU powers
    extended DMI information
    improved support for AMD Kaveri, Bald Eagle APUs
    preliminary support for Intel Quark (aka Clanton) SoC
    extended CPUID features: Data Breakpoint Extension, Process Context Identifiers, Processor Feedback Interface
    CPU Uncore power measurement for Intel Sandy Bridge+
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 610 (GF108)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 Ti OEM (GK104)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K6000 (GK110GL)
    fixed: optical drive firmware date detection
    fixed: RAID SMART support for Intel RAID controllers


----------



## stasio (Oct 17, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v3.20.2631 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2631_xjbvz0sn9c.zip

    Razer SwitchBlade LCD support
    support for VirtualBox v4.3
    support for VMware Workstation v10
    Motherboard / ACPI / support for SLIC v2.3
    improved RAID member enumeration
    software license support for Autodesk 3ds Max 2014
    Intel Processor Number detection for Atom E3815, E3825, E3826, E3827, E3845
    Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron G1820, G1820T, G1830, J1800, J1900, N2806, N2815, N2820, N2920
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-4701EQ
    Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium J2900, N3520
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K610M (GK208GLM)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K3100M (GK104GLM)
    improved sensor support for Intel DPTF
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus H81M-A, H81M-C, H81M-E
    motherboard specific sensor info for Intel D34010WYB, D54250WYB
    fixed: GPU information for AMD Beema, Mullins


----------



## stasio (Oct 24, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v3.20.2638 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2638_csfxl2d8mh.zip

    Hardware Monitoring / new item: CPU Cache voltage
    extended CPUID features (PREFETCHWT1)
    GPU information for AMD Radeon R7 M260 (Mars)
    GPU information for AMD Radeon R7 M265 (Mars)
    improved and fixed GPU information for AMD Radeon R9 290 (Hawaii)
    improved and fixed GPU information for AMD Radeon R9 290X (Hawaii)
    GPU memory controller utilization measurement for AMD Bonaire, Hawaii, Saturn, Sun
    GPU sensor support for IRF IR3567B
    current/minimum/maximum CPU VID detection for Intel Dunnington
    sensor support for Dell SMI of Vostro 2421, Vostro 2521
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus A55M-A Series, C8HM70-I Series
    motherboard specific sensor info for ECS A75F-A, A85F2-A Series
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 970A-DS3P
    motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7866
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for Supermicro X9SRA Series
    fixed: GPU utilization measurement for AMD Bonaire, Hawaii, Saturn, Sun
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus A88X-Pro


----------



## stasio (Oct 30, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v3.20.2644 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2644_b3g2pmwcqn.zip

OpenCL GPGPU benchmarks
sensor support for Nuvoton NCT6683D sensor chip
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte F2A85XM-DS2, F2A85XN-WiFi, F2A88X Series
motherboard specific sensor info for Intel 8-Series
fixed: Motherboard / SPD / DDR3 memory module voltage detection


----------



## stasio (Nov 6, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v3.20.2651 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2651_ztbq8cv4pf.zip

Motherboard / CPUID / Hardware Thermal Control information
Storage / ATA / Automatic Partial to Slumber Transitions detection
Storage / ATA / Device Initiated Interface Power Management detection
Storage / ATA / DEVSLP detection
Storage / ATA / Hardware Feature Control detection
Storage / ATA / Host Initiated Interface Power Management detection
Storage / ATA / HPA Security Extensions detection
Storage / ATA / Hybrid Information Feature detection
Storage / ATA / IDLE IMMEDIATE With UNLOAD FEATURE detection
Storage / ATA / Link Power State Device Sleep detection
Storage / ATA / NCQ Autosense detection
Storage / ATA / NCQ Streaming detection
Storage / ATA / Service Interrupt detection
Storage / ATA / various ATA commands detection
Storage / SMART / special support for OCZ Vector 150 SSDs
Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron 2957U, 2981U
preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8622E sensor chip
improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 (192-bit)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti (GK110)
fixed: GPU information for Intel Haswell, Crystal Well, Bay Trail


----------



## stasio (Nov 11, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v3.20.2656 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2656_b7hl0kzgts.zip

    preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8723F
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte G1.Sniper A88X, G1.Sniper Z87


----------



## stasio (Nov 19, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.00.2700 *

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme400.exe
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme400.zip

OpenCL GPGPU Benchmark Suite
Optimized 64-bit benchmarks for AMD “Kaveri” and “Bald Eagle” APUs
Razer SwitchBlade LCD support
Optimized benchmarks for Intel “Bay Trail” SoC
Improved support for Intel Atom C2000 “Avoton” and “Rangeley” SoC
Preliminary support for Intel Quark X1000 “Clanton” SoC
Improved support for OpenCL 2.0
Support for VirtualBox v4.3 and VMware Workstation v10
OCZ Vector 150 and Samsung XP941 SSD support
GPU details for AMD Radeon R5, R7, R9 Series
GPU details for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 Ti and GeForce GTX 780 Ti

http://www.aida64.com/whatsnew/aida64-november-update
http://www.aida64.com/news/finalwire-releases-aida64-v400


----------



## stasio (Nov 23, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.00.2704 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2704_v4dpkbg8cx.zip

preliminary support for Intel Royston SoC
fixed: north bridge clock measurement for AMD K15.1, K15.3, K16, K16.3
fixed: unified shader unit count detection for AMD Oland, Mars
fixed: GPU clock measurement for AMD Bonaire, Hawaii
fixed: lockup on AMD Bonaire, Hawaii, Trinity, Richland, Kabini, Kaveri


----------



## stasio (Nov 25, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.00.2706 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2706_dylfhkpnzj.zip

  Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron 2000E, 2002E
  improved power measurement for Intel Sandy Bridge+
  fixed: memory leak when reading AMD GPU PowerControl information


----------



## stasio (Dec 4, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.00.2714 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2714_szdhb5yw8g.zip

extended GPU information for Intel Sandy Bridge+
GPU sensor information for ON NCP4206
GPU sensor information for ON NCP81022 (nVIDIA)
improved GPU sensor information for CHL8225, CHL8228, IR3567
improved CPU clock measurement on AMD K11, K12, K14 (using APIC clock)
motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7069
improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Atom C253x, C255x, C273x, C275x
fixed: GPU clock measurement for AMD Bonaire, Hawaii
fixed: north bridge clock measurement for AMD K12, K14, K15, K15.1, K15.3, K16, K16.3


----------



## stasio (Dec 10, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.00.2720 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2720_dm0b2wrjhp.zip

GPU sensor information for Asus ASP1106 (AMD)
improved GPU sensor support for SMSC EMC210x
fixed: GPU sensor support for CHiL CHL8318
fixed: workaround for ADL-OpenCL collision


----------



## stasio (Dec 17, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.00.2726 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2726_pk4bfy3jmh.zip

Hardware Monitoring / new items: GPU Memory current, GPU Memory power
improved support for Intel Bay Trail, Avoton, Rangeley SoC
improved support for Intel Broadwell CPU
Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron 2961Y
Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium 3558U, 3561Y
improved firmware date detection for Panasonic DVD-RAM drives
sensor support for ASpeed AST1300
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Rampage IV Black Edition
motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-S0891
GPU information for ASpeed AST1xxx, AST2xxx
GPU sensor information for dual CHiL VRM (nVIDIA)
GPU sensor information for SMSC EMC1046, EMC1047, EMC1053, EMC1063, EMC1072, EMC1073, EMC1074, EMC1402, EMC1403, EMC1404, EMC1412, EMC1413, EMC1414, EMC1422, EMC1423, EMC1424, EMC1428
extended GPU sensor information for CHiL CHL8203, CHL8212, CHL8213, CHL8214, CHL8225, CHL8228, CHL8266, CHL8318
extended GPU sensor information for IRF IR3567B
extended GPU sensor information for Volterra VT1103, VT1105, VT1165, VT1556


----------



## stasio (Dec 22, 2013)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.00.2731 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2731_phyzl2fjwb.zip

OS / UpTime / improved handling of unexpected shutdowns
Preferences / HWMon / Update Frequency / milliseconds update frequencies
extended CPUID features (MONITORX / MWAITX Instruction)
detection of AMD Catalyst 13.12 driver
GPU information for AMD Radeon R7 255 (Cape Verde)
GPU information for AMD Radeon R7 260 (Bonaire)
GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla K40m (GK110GL)
GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla K40s (GK110GL)
GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla K40st (GK110GL)
improved sensor support for Nuvoton NCT6779
sensor support for Dell SMI of PowerEdge T20
motherboard specific sensor info for Apple iMac 8.1 (Early 2008)
motherboard specific sensor info for Apple iMac 13.2 (Late 2012)
motherboard specific sensor info for Apple MacBook Pro 9.2 (Mid 2012)
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus H81M-K
motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7817, 7820, 7830, 7846, 7851, 7887
motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-S0581
improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
fixed: chipset information for Intel Bay Trail IMC
fixed: GPU clock measurement for Intel Sandy Bridge+
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Epox AF550 Pro, AF570 Pro
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7811, 7815, 7816, 7818, 7821, 7845, 7850, 7866


----------



## stasio (Jan 2, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.00.2736 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2736_cp8ntw1rds.zip

  improved BIOS vendor detection
  motherboard specific sensor info for Apple MacBook Pro 8.3 (Early 2011)
  motherboard specific sensor info for Apple MacBook Pro 10.1 (Mid 2012)
  motherboard specific sensor info for Apple MacBook Pro 10.2 (Late 2012)
  motherboard specific sensor info for Biostar Hi-Fi B85N 3D, Hi-Fi H81N 3D
  improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards


----------



## stasio (Jan 9, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.00.2742 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2742_h3v2zdkwpf.zip

improved support for AMD Kaveri, Bald Eagle APUs
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 710 (GK208)
GPU sensor information for IRF IR3563B
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z5S


----------



## stasio (Jan 13, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.00.2746 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2746_bhv2s4qfjl.zip

  Preferences / Hardware Monitoring / new option: disk temperature measurement
  Preferences / Stability / new option: Wake GPUs up at startup
  Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-4460, 4590, 4690, 4690K
  Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-4790, 4790K
  Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E5-14xx v2, E5-24xx v2
  improved DIMM thermal sensor support for Intel Sandy Bridge-E, Ivy Bridge-E
  fixed: System Stability Test / crash at opening Preferences
  fixed: Preferences / Stability / listview width issues
  fixed: Preferences / exception when Search is used
  fixed: improved smart battery calls timeout handling
  fixed: improved SMBus semaphore handling
  fixed: UI icons loading


----------



## stasio (Jan 20, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.00.2752 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2752_bw8xgvylsz.zip

improved support for AMD K16.3 (aka Beema, Mullins) APU
identification of Intel Xeon E7 v2 (aka Ivy Bridge-EX)
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-4310U, 4360U
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-4810MQ, 4860HQ, 4910MQ, 4940MX
Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium 140x v2, 3560M, 3570M
Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E5-1410 v2, E5-1680 v2, E5-2403 v2, E5-2407 v2, E5-46xx v2
extended reference OpenGL Extensions list
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 825M (GK208M)
chipset information for Intel Wildcat Point H97, HM97, QM97, Z97
SMBus support for Intel Wildcat Point PCH
HD Audio codec information for Intel Wildcat Point
PCH temperature measurement on Intel Wildcat Point
improved Intel Centrino Mobile Technology 9th Generation (Shark Bay-MB) compliancy test
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte F2A78M-D3H, F2A78M-DS2


----------



## stasio (Jan 28, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.00.2760 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2760_vtyr9z2gdb.zip

Storage / SMART / special support for OCZ Vertex 460 SSDs
identification of AMD Opteron 63xx (aka Warsaw)
extended CPUID features (Software Guard Extensions)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan Black (GK110B)
preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 840M (GM108M)
preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 (GM107)
preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti (GM107)
extended reference OpenCL Extensions list
extended reference OpenGL Extensions list
motherboard specific sensor info for Biostar TA970, TA970XE
motherboard specific sensor info for Packard Bell iStart F9240 AIO
improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
fixed: GPU reference clock detection for AMD Radeon HD 7990


----------



## stasio (Feb 7, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.00.2770 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2770_x1wr9gzpkt.zip

  extended GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 (GM107)
  extended GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti (GM107)
  sensor support for Dell SMI of OptiPlex XE2
  motherboard specific sensor info for Apple MacBook Pro 6.2 (Mid 2010)


----------



## stasio (Feb 12, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.20.2800 *

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme420.exe
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme420.zip

  AMD Mantle graphics accelerator diagnostics
  Multi-threaded memory stress test with SSE, SSE2, AVX, AVX2, FMA, BMI and BMI2 acceleration
  Optimized 64-bit benchmarks for AMD “Mullins” and “Beema” APUs
  Optimized 64-bit benchmarks for Intel Atom C2000 “Avoton” and “Rangeley” SoC
  Optimized 64-bit benchmarks for Intel “Bay Trail” desktop, mobile and tablet SoC
  Full support for the upcoming Intel “Haswell Refresh” platform with Intel “Wildcat Point” PCH
  Improved support for Intel “Broadwell” CPU
  Preliminary support for Intel “Royston” SoC
  OCZ Vertex 460 SSD support
  GPU details for AMD Radeon R5, R7, R9 Series
  GPU details for NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan Black, GeForce GTX 750 Ti

FinalWire Unveils AIDA64 v4.20 | AIDA64


----------



## stasio (Feb 18, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.20.2805 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2805_yh4t5qskrm.zip

Display / GPGPU / support for nVIDIA CUDA 6.0
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 850M (GM107M)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 860M (GM107M)
sensor support for Dell SMI of OptiPlex GX280
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte J1800N-D2P
motherboard specific sensor info for Intel DE3815TYB, DN2820FYB Series
fixed: System Stability Test / memory stress test memory block size handling


----------



## stasio (Feb 20, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.20.2808 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2808_b9s8mvtkpq.zip

anti-virus software support for Kaspersky 2014
firewall software support for Kaspersky Internet Security 2014
extended CPUID features (Platform Quality of Service Enforcement)
Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E5-2696 v2
extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for ForceWare 334.89)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 830M (GM108M)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 840M (GM107M)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 845M (GM107M)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 860M (GK104M)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 870M (GK104M)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 880M (GK104M)
GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro PCI-E Series (NV34GLPCX)
extended and fixed GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Series (GM107)
sensor support for Dell SMI of Vostro 5460
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte J1900N-D3V
fixed: GPGPU Benchmark / measurement units handling with multiple GPUs
fixed: QPI link rate detection for Intel Sandy Bridge-E, Ivy Bridge-E
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 8-Series
fixed: GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan Black (GK110B)


----------



## stasio (Mar 1, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.20.2815 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2815_jtcqw4m3dz.zip

  GPGPU Benchmark / SHA-1 Hash benchmark
  Motherboard / SPD / extended and fixed DDR3 memory module information
  extended CPUID features (CLFLUSHOPT Instruction)
  improved support for Intel Bay Trail, Broadwell
  sensor support for Dell SMI of OptiPlex 7010
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 8-Series


----------



## stasio (Mar 5, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.20.2820 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2820_nk4ztxrp6f.zip

CPUID Panel / improved threading
Storage / SMART / special support for Intel 730 SSDs
Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron N2807, N2830, N2930
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-4570R, 4670R
Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium N3530
re-enabled sensor code under VMware
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Z77-A
fixed: SPD caching for non-populated DIMM sockets
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Zotac ZBox HD-ID11


----------



## stasio (Mar 11, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.20.2827 Beta*
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2827_jfg9rmvxdw.zip

support for Windows 8.1 Update 1 and Windows Server 2012 R2 Update 1
extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for ForceWare 335.23)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 745 (GM107)
identification of Intel Xeon E3-1284L v3 (aka Crystal Well-WS)
preliminary support for Intel Cherry Trail SoC
preliminary support for Intel Denverton SoC
preliminary support for Intel Skylake CPU
ISA and SMBus sensors support disabled on AMD Discovery Reference Tablet
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus BM6630/BM6330/BP6230, C60M1-I
motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7641
improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards


----------



## stasio (Mar 17, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.20.2833 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2833_czvd4jfw8y.zip

  Motherboard / CPUID / Scenario Design Power information
  preliminary support for AMD Carrizo APU
  improved and fixed chipset information for Intel Bay Trail IMC
  SMBus support for AMD K15.6 FCH
  USB-IDE bridges support disabled on Transcend JetFlash 16GB flash drive
  extended reference OpenCL Extensions list
  fixed: Devices / USB Devices / memory leak when polling SXUPTP driver
  fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron J1xxx, J2xxx
  fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium J2xxx
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7641


----------



## stasio (Mar 25, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.20.2840 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2840_sbymwgf9dk.zip

  Storage / SMART / special support for Crucial M550 SSDs
  improved report review window exception handling
  identification of AMD Athlon 5xxx (aka Kabini FS1b)
  identification of AMD FX-670K (aka Richland)
  identification of AMD Sempron 2xxx, 3xxx (aka Kabini FS1b)
  improved DirectX 11.x version detection
  improved DirectX 10+ files enumeration
  sensor support for Dell SMI of Precision T5610
  preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8602E sensor chip
  motherboard specific sensor info for Apple MacBook 2.1, Mac mini 4.1
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus H81M2
  motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte M4HM85P, M4HM87P
  motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7821
  improved support for OpenCL 2.0
  preliminary GPU information for AMD Radeon HD 7400 Series (Lombok)
  fixed: chipset information for Intel Haswell-E IMC


----------



## stasio (Mar 27, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.30.2900
*
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme430.exe
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme430.zip

Microsoft Windows 8.1 Update 1 and Windows Server 2012 R2 Update 1 support
OpenCL GPGPU SHA-1 hash benchmark
CUDA 6.0 support
Socket AM1 motherboards support
Improved support for Intel “Broadwell” CPU
Preliminary support for AMD “Carrizo” and “Toronto” APUs
Preliminary support for Intel “Skylake”, “Cherry Trail”, “Denverton” CPUs
Crucial M550 and Intel 730 SSD support
GPU details for AMD Radeon R7 265
GPU details for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 745, GeForce 800 Series

http://www.aida64.com/whatsnew/aida64-windows8-update1-gpgpu-hash-benchmark-Broadwell-Skylake
http://forums.aida64.com/topic/2259-aida64-v430-is-out/


----------



## stasio (Mar 28, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.30.2903 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2903_ly9fjs6ncr.zip

support for XMP 2.0 memory profiles
improved support for DDR4 memory modules
GPU information for AMD FirePro W9100 (Hawaii)
preliminary sensor support for Nuvoton NCT6792D sensor chip
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7788


----------



## stasio (Apr 2, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.30.2907 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2907_c5tnkfy9dw.zip

  improved support for AMD Memory Profiles
  Intel Processor Number detection for Atom Z3735D, Z3735E, Z3745, Z3745D, Z3775, Z3775D, Z3795
  Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-4110E, 4112E, 4340TE
  Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-4260U, 4410E, 4422E
  Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-4710HQ, 4710MQ, 4712HQ, 4712MQ, 4760HQ
  Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E3-1226 v3, E3-1231 v3, E3-1240L v3, E3-1241 v3, E3-1246 v3, E3-1271 v3, E3-1275L v3, E3-1276 v3, E3-1281 v3, E3-1286 v3, E3-1286L v3
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus B85M-E/BR, B85M-G R2.0, B85M-K, BM1AE, BM1AF, BM6AE/BM1AE/BP1AE, BP1AE, BP1AF, Z9PA-D8 Series
  motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7930
  motherboard specific sensor info for Shuttle SA76R4
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI 8-Series
  fixed: Microsoft installed programs duplications


----------



## stasio (Apr 9, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.30.2914 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2914_kf2mbs7dcq.zip

  Intel Processor Number detection for Atom Z3735F, Z3735G
  extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for ForceWare 337.50)
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 705 (GF119)
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 720 (GK208)
  GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 (GK104)
  GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 (GK110)
  GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti (GK110)
  updated JEDEC memory module manufacturers database
  identification of Corsair Vengeance Extreme memory module family
  identification of G Skill Ares, Aegis, ECO, Performance, PI, Ripjaws, Trident, Value memory module families
  improved identification of Corsair Dominator, Dominator GT, Dominator Platinum, Value Select, Vengeance, Vengeance LP, Vengeance Pro, XMS3 memory module families
  improved identification of G Skill RipjawsX, RipjawsZ, Sniper, TridentX memory module families
  ISA and SMBus sensors support disabled on Acer Aspire ZC-107
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus AM1I-A, AM1M-A, B85-Pro, B85-Pro Gamer
  fixed: Logitech LCD / workaround for Logitech software init delays at Windows boot
  fixed: AMD Memory Profile timings for DDR3-2400 modules
  fixed: Extreme Memory Profile timings for DDR3-2400 modules
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus VI Formula
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7930


----------



## stasio (Apr 15, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.30.2920 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2920_kbxvyrnlsj.zip

  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan Z (GK110B)
  motherboard specific sensor info for Abit IL8
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus A58-C, C107HM70-I Series
  motherboard specific sensor info for Supermicro X9DAL
  improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
  fixed: chipset information for Intel Pineview-M IMC


----------



## stasio (Apr 22, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.30.2925 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2925_v1s4kpyclj.zip

  improved support for Intel Broadwell-ULT
  improved chipset information for AMD Hudson, Bolton family
  ISA and SMBus sensors support disabled on Acer AAXSKB-VA Series
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M70AD
  motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 970A-UD3P
  fixed: GPU utilization measurement for ATI RS780, RS880 Series
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7930


----------



## stasio (Apr 29, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.30.2932 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2932_t6rgsj2cxh.zip

  extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for Catalyst 14.4)
  Intel Processor Number detection for Atom D2701
  Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron N2940
  Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium N3540
  motherboard specific sensor info for ECS HDC-I, HDC-M Series
  improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
  fixed: max multiplier detection for AMD K16
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte G41M-Combo v2
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7641


----------



## stasio (May 6, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.30.2939 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2939_l5frx3sqjp.zip

extended Mantle devices information
improved support for AMD K16.3 (aka Beema, Mullins) APU
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus K30AD, M31AD, M32AD, M51AD
motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA E872, E877, E878


----------



## stasio (May 10, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.30.2943 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2943_h3myxfzgrl.zip

GPGPU Benchmark / AES-256 data encryption benchmark
Hardware Monitoring / new item: +1.5V power
Display / Monitor / improved display size detection
Display / Monitor / improved supported video modes enumeration
ITE super I/O detection on port 4Eh
motherboard specific sensor info for Apple iMac 12.1 (Mid 2011)
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Gryphon Z97, Sabertooth Z97 Series
motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7888, 7914, 7915, 7916, 7917, 7918, 7919, 7920, 7921, 7922, 7923, 7924
improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards


----------



## stasio (May 13, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.30.2946 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2946_r5hcz3svyd.zip

  Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-4025U, 4030U, 4030Y, 4120U
  Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-4210U, 4220Y, 4402EC, 4570TE
  Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-4700EC, 4702EC
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus 9-Series
  motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 9-Series
  improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
  fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-4790K


----------



## stasio (May 21, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.30.2954 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2954_r6nxj2dscm.zip

GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 740 (GK107)
basic GPU information for VirtualBox Virtual GPU
basic GPU information for VMware Virtual SVGA, Virtual SVGA II
motherboard specific sensor info for Apple MacBook Pro 11.1 (Late 2013)
motherboard specific sensor info for Lenovo ThinkServer TS140
motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7926
fixed: System Stability Test / screen shot issues when Aero is enabled
fixed: Disk Benchmark / screen shot issues when Aero is enabled
fixed: GPU information for AMD Hainan, Sun
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 9-Series
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7641
Note:
2954 Beta => Vcore = VID (!!??)


----------



## stasio (May 26, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.30.2959 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2959_jb7mpx9kzf.zip

Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron N2808, N2840
Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium G3258
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus G30AB, Maximus VII Gene, Maximus VII Hero, Maximus VII Ranger
fixed: GPU revision and codename detection for nVIDIA GK110B
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 8-Series, 9-Series
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI 8-Series
NOTE:
 Vcore IS BACK !!


----------



## stasio (May 28, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.50.3000
*
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme450.exe
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme450.zip


OpenCL GPGPU AES-256 cryptography benchmark
Extended AMD Mantle graphics accelerator diagnostics
Intel H97 and Z97 chipset based motherboards support
Improved support for Intel “Haswell-E” CPU and DDR4 memory modules
Support for DDR4 XMP 2.0 memory profiles
A-Data SP920 SSD support
GPU details for AMD Radeon R9 295X2, FirePro W9100
GPU details for nVIDIA GeForce GT 740, GeForce GTX Titan Z
http://forums.aida64.com/topic/2338-aida64-v450-is-out/#entry10066
http://www.aida64.com/whatsnew/aida64-gpgpu-aes256-mantle-benchmark


----------



## stasio (Jun 2, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.50.3006 Beta
*
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3006_q7kg9jxrpt.zip

motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SOC Force LN2
fixed: phantom memory modules on Intel Sandy Bridge-E, Ivy Bridge-E IMC
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8H61-M LE R2.0
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P8H61-M LE/CSM R2.0


----------



## stasio (Jun 11, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.50.3011 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3011_kwx5st2bvc.zip

  anti-virus software support for AVG 2014
  firewall software support for AVG 2014
  identification of AMD A6 Pro-7x50B (aka Kaveri)
  identification of AMD A8 Pro-7x50B (aka Kaveri)
  identification of AMD A10 Pro-7x50B (aka Kaveri)
  identification of AMD GX-2xx/4xx (aka Steppe Eagle)
  Display / GPGPU / extended and improved D3DCS device information
  fixed: identification of DDR3-2933, DDR4-2933 memory modules


----------



## stasio (Jun 17, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.50.3016 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3016_qb2rwxf5vc.zip

  Logitech LCD / support for 6 pages on QVGA LCDs
  improved Razer SwitchBlade LCD support (dynamic keys)
  improved enumeration of external SPTI-capable devices


----------



## stasio (Jun 20, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.50.3019 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3019_t3pf7kczdv.zip

  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 730 (GF108)
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 730 (GK208)
  Mad Catz Venom LCD support
  fixed: CPUID leaves enumeration at startup


----------



## stasio (Jun 26, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.50.3025 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3025_mpq1n6vcsz.zip

  AlphaCool LCD support
  LCD2USB LCD support
  Preferences / HW Monitoring / LCD / new option: custom dynamic key images
  Display / GPGPU / extended OpenCL device information
  GPU information for AMD FirePro W8100 (Hawaii)
  improved support for SandForce SF-2xxx based SSDs
  preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8612E sensor chip
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus B85M-E R2.0
  fixed: SensorPanel / bar display when current value is under minimum


----------



## stasio (Jun 30, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.50.3029 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3029_hc0g3swtrp.zip

Preferences / HW Monitoring / LCD / device-specific LCD background color configuration
Preferences / HW Monitoring / LCD / improved configuration of monochrome LCDs
Hardware Monitoring / optimized collection of valid drive space items
Storage / SMART / special support for Plextor M6M, M6S SSDs
support for 40x2 character LCD2USB devices
T-Balancer sensor support is now disabled by default
improved LCD page changing
anti-virus software support for Panda Cloud Antivirus v3
firewall software support for Panda Cloud Antivirus Pro v3
preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8606E sensor chip
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus A88X-Gamer, G70AB
fixed: AlphaCool LCD support


----------



## stasio (Jul 5, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.50.3034 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3034_wdmg2f9jxk.zip

  Abacom (ExpertProfi) LCD support
  preliminary SDC Megtron LCD support
  support for 2 independent AlphaCool LCDs
  HW Monitoring / LCD / continuous updating of LCD graphs on inactive pages
  HW Monitoring / LCD / splash screen when no LCD item is configured yet
  sensor support for Dell SMI of OptiPlex 3020
  support for OpenGL ES 3.1
  extended reference OpenCL Extensions list
  extended reference OpenGL Extensions list
  extended GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 830M, 840M (GM108M)
  Storage / SMART / special support for Samsung 845DC Evo, 850 Pro SSDs
  fixed: sensor support for T-Balancer bigNG, miniNG


----------



## stasio (Jul 14, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.50.3040 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3040_k2nsyc0xzg.zip

Digital Devices LCD support
Matrix Orbital LK/MX/PK/VK LCD support
Matrix Orbital GLK/GLT LCD support
Matrix Orbital GX LCD support
Intel Processor Number detection for Atom Z3736F, Z3736G
Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E5 v3 Series
fixed: SensorPanel Manager / custom gauge states exporting/importing
fixed: LCD / custom gauge states exporting/importing


----------



## stasio (Jul 23, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.50.3046 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3046_j3zsrt1ycf.zip

Preferences / HW Monitoring / SensorPanel / new option: prevent minimize
Intel Processor Number detection for Atom Z3785
GPU information for AMD Radeon R9 M265X (Venus)
GPU information for AMD Radeon R9 M270X (Venus)
GPU information for AMD Radeon R9 M275X (Venus)
GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K2200M (GM107GLM)
sensor support for Dell SMI of Vostro 3446
fixed: Preferences / HW Monitoring / LCD / LCD Items / hidden items handling


----------



## stasio (Jul 25, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.50.3049 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3049_p3cb1xsrqd.zip

Pertelian X2040 LCD support
Preferences / HW Monitoring / LCD / monochrome gauges
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-4210H, 4278U, 4308U
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-4578U, 4770HQ, 4870HQ, 4980HQ
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus J1800I-C, J1900I-C, Z97M-Plus
motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7877
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock Z97 Extreme6
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Gryphon Z97, Sabertooth Z97 Series


----------



## stasio (Jul 30, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.60.3100*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme460.exe
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme460.zip

  Support for new LCD and VFD devices: Abacom (ExpertProfi), AlphaCool, Digital Devices, LCD2USB, Mad Catz Venom, Matrix Orbital LK, Matrix Orbital GLK, Matrix Orbital GX, nMedia Pro-LCD, Pertelian X2040, SDC Megtron, SoundGraph iMon VFD, VL System LIS, VL System LIS 2
  Advanced support for monochrome LCDs
  SMTP SSL support
  OpenGL ES 3.1 support
  Revamped Direct3D Compute Shader devices enumeration
  Plextor M6M, Plextor M6S, Samsung 845DC Evo, Samsung 850 Pro SSD support
  GPU details for Mobile AMD Radeon R9 Series, FirePro W8100
  GPU details for nVIDIA GeForce GT 730, Quadro K2200M

http://forums.aida64.com/topic/2413-aida64-v460-is-out/


----------



## stasio (Aug 3, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.60.3104 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3104_t4gjsw2khp.zip

Acer Idea 500 VFD support
AX206 DPF LCD support
ct-Mausekino LCD support
Cwlinux LCD support
picoLCD support
SoundGraph iMon LCD support
Sure LCD support
Trefon LCD support
fixed: bitmap alignment issues on SDC Megtron LCD
fixed: identification of Mobile AMD A6/A8/A10/FX-Series (aka Berlin)


----------



## stasio (Aug 10, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.60.3110 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3110_hdscrnq9zv.zip

Futaba MDM166A VFD support
Samsung SPF LCD support
Yoctopuce LCD support
Storage / SMART / special support for AData SP610, Corsair Force LS, Corsair Force LX, Corsair Neutron, Corsair Neutron GTX, Seagate 600 SSDs
USB-IDE bridges support disabled on Samsung SPF digital photo frames
fixed: LCD de-init before Windows restart, shutdown, sleep, standby
fixed: AlphaCool 200x64 LCD support


----------



## stasio (Aug 12, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.60.3114 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3114_t0h8kqnryf.zip

BWCT LCD support
Crystalfontz CFA-53x, CFA-63x, CFA-73x LCD support
POS VFD support
Trefon 128x64 LCD support
improved LCD contrast configuration
improved bitmap display protocol on Matrix Orbital GLK, GLT LCDs
active page LED indicators on Matrix Orbital GLK, GLT LCDs
HW Monitoring / Logging / log started, log finished information
support for OpenGL 4.5
preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 870 (GM204)
preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 880 (GM204)
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus B85M-E/DASH, B85M-F, B85M-F R2.0, Q87M-A/TYCO/SI
fixed: System Stability Test / messaging issues
fixed: Sure Edition II and Edition III LCD support


----------



## stasio (Aug 18, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.60.3120 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3120_dwjf9t3lcp.zip

Crystalfontz CFA-835 LCD support
Samsung 800P, 800PE, 800W, 1000P, 1000W DPF LCD support
Samsung LCD support via libusb0
Trefon HD44780 LCD support
Trefon Firmware Version 2.0 LCD support
HW Monitoring / Logging / improved log file closing
USB-IDE bridges support disabled on a few Super Top card readers
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-4510U
identification of Corsair Vengeance LPX memory module family
GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K420 (GK107GL)
GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K620 (GM107GL)
GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K2200 (GM107GL)
GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K4200 (GK104GL)
GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K5200 (GK110GL)
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus VII Formula
fixed: copy to clipboard locale issues
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus B85M-F Series, B85M-K, Q87M-A/TYCO/SI
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte H97-D3H, Z97-D3


----------



## stasio (Aug 23, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.60.3124 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3124_twgy1l5kjq.zip

  Aquaero 4 LCD support
  LCDInfo USB13700 LCD support
  LCDInfo USBD480 LCD support
  extended reference OpenGL Extensions list
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R5 M255 (Topaz)
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R7 M260 (Topaz)
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R7 M265DX (Topaz)
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R7 M270DX (Topaz)
  preliminary GPU information for AMD Tonga, Iceland
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Q87M-A/TYCO/SI


----------



## stasio (Aug 27, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.60.3129 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3129_md9rnvbs5j.zip

  Aquaero 5, Aquaero 6 LCD support
  Matrix Orbital LK/MX/PK/VK (RS232) LCD support
  Matrix Orbital GLC/GLK/GLT (RS232) LCD support
  Razer LCD / support for 9 pages
  LCD / scale right-alignment option
  SensorPanel / scale right-alignment option
  POS VFD / support for ADM787/788, CD5220, DSP800, ICD2002 protocols
  Storage / SMART / special support for AData SP910 SSDs
  active page LED indicators on Matrix Orbital LK LCDs
  keypad brightness handling on Matrix Orbital LK, GLK LCDs
  fixed: POS VFD support
  fixed: Storage / SMART / special support for OCZ Arc 100, Vector 150 SSDs


----------



## stasio (Sep 1, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.60.3132 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3132_yh2gwrtdxm.zip

  Futaba DM-140GINK VFD support
  Phidget LCD support
  Hardware Monitoring / new item: PCH I/O voltage
  improved DMI block readout
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Crossblade Ranger, Rampage V Extreme, UN62, X99-A, X99-Deluxe, X99-S
  motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7881, 7882, 7885
  improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
  fixed: touch event crashes on Mad Catz Venom LCD
  fixed: identification of Windows Small Business Server 2011
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Q87M-A/TYCO/SI


----------



## stasio (Sep 5, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.60.3136 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3136_dqmxb7y2zn.zip

Adafruit LCD support
Dangerous Prototypes HD44780 LCD support
LPT (Parallel Port Connected) HD44780 LCD support
Odroid-Show LCD support
picoLCD 20x4 LCD support
Pyramid LCD support
Roccat Valo LCD support
USB2LCD+ LCD support
Wallbraun LUI LCD support
improved Phidget LCD support
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 720 (GK208)
preliminary GPU information for AMD Radeon R9 285 (Tonga)
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus A58M-F, B85-Plus R2.0, B85-Pro R2.0, H81M-A/BR, H81M-C R2.0, H81M-D, H81M-D R2.0, H81M-E R2.0, H81M-Plus, J1800I-A
motherboard specific sensor info for Fujitsu D2950-A1
fixed: OSD Panel and SensorPanel window moving when mouse buttons are swapped
fixed: memory type detection on Intel Haswell-E IMC
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Rampage V Extreme, UN42, UN62, X99 Series


----------



## stasio (Sep 12, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.60.3143 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3143_zrvflpc9md.zip

  Preferences / HW Monitoring / LCD / LCD Items / copy-paste items
  Hardware Monitoring / new items: CPU Core clocks
  Hardware Monitoring / new items: CPU Core 17 and 18 temperatures
  CH424 LCD support
  Cwlinux 122x32, 128x32 LCD support
  LPT KS0108 LCD support
  optimized SPD block readout on Intel Haswell-E IMC
  identification of Intel Core M-5Y (aka Broadwell-ULX)
  extended physical CPU information for Intel Broadwell-ULX, Haswell-E/EP
  extended chipset information for Intel Haswell-E IMC
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus A58M-E Series, B85-A Series, B85M-C/C Series, B85M-D Series, B85M-V Plus, B85M-V Pro, H81-A Series, H81-Gamer, H81-Plus, H81I-Plus, H81M-A/BR, H81M-CS, H81M-CT, H81M-D Plus, H81M-R, H81M-V Plus, H81M-V3, H81T Series, M5A78L LE Series, Q87I-Plus, Q87M-D
  fixed: memory latency benchmark results on Intel Broadwell
  fixed: AlphaCool 200x64 LCD support
  fixed: DRAM:BCLK ratio detection on Intel Haswell-E IMC
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Rampage V Extreme, X99 Series
  fixed: physical CPU information for Intel Haswell-ULX


----------



## stasio (Sep 18, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.60.3149 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3149_w7bx5cfygm.zip

GLCD2USB LCD support
IkaLogic LCD support
LPT SED1520 LCD support
LPT T6963C LCD support
SpikenzieLabs MPTH LCD support
optimized SPD block readout on Intel Haswell-E IMC
Cache & Mem Bench / bandwidth unit selection via right-click menu
Storage / SMART / special support for SanDisk Extreme Pro SSDs
extended reference OpenGL Extensions list
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 710 (GF119)
GPU information for nVIDIA GRID IceCube (GK104GL)
GPU information for nVIDIA GRID M3 (GM107GL)
GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla K8 (GK104GL)
GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla K40d (GK110GL)
GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla K40t (GK110GL)
GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla K80 (GK210GL)
GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla M40 (GM107GL)
GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla Stella Solo (GK110GL)
GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla Stella SXM (GK110GL)
extended GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 (GM204)
extended GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 (GM204)
Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E5-2629 v3, E5-2649 v3, E5-2669 v3


----------



## stasio (Sep 23, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.60.3153 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3153_v0d8mtlrxh.zip

  extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for nVIDIA GM204)
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 970M (GM204M)
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 980M (GM204M)
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Z97-K R2.0
  motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte G1.Sniper B6
  fixed: pixel pipeline count detection for nVIDIA GM204


----------



## stasio (Oct 1, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.60.3159 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3159_xcm9jvhy7q.zip

  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus A68HM-E, A68HM-K, A78M-K, H81M-P, Z97-E, Z97M-Plus/BR, Z97-Pro Gamer
  improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
  Vista icon cache clearing at first run, and after auto-update
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus H97-Pro
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z97MX-Gaming 5


----------



## stasio (Oct 7, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.70.3200*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme470.exe
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme470.zip

  Support for 33 new LCD and VFD devices
  LGA2011-v3 motherboards support
  Improved support for monochrome LCDs
  AData SP910, SanDisk Extreme Pro SSD support
  GPU details for AMD Radeon R9 285
  GPU details for nVIDIA GeForce 900 Series

http://www.aida64.com/news/finalwire-releases-aida64-v470
http://www.aida64.com/whatsnew/aida64-october-update


----------



## stasio (Oct 10, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.70.3203 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3203_dw9pkvh8sx.zip

preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8626E sensor chip
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus A68HM-A, Q87T
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte X99 Series
motherboard specific sensor info for Positivo POS-AIQ87DK
fixed: Crystalfontz CFA-835 LCD support
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus H81M-P, Rampage V Extreme


----------



## stasio (Oct 16, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.70.3206 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3206_lgct2wrjxk.zip

  LCD Smartie Hardware LCD support
  improved support for Intel Skylake CPU
  motherboard specific sensor info for PCWare IPMH61G1
  fixed: HW Monitoring / DDR4 timings detection
  removed: LCD / custom gauges caching


----------



## stasio (Oct 22, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.70.3211 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3211_m4wrgf1cnu.zip

  SensorPanel / improved handling of negative pixel coordinates
  LCD / improved handling of negative pixel coordinates
  sensor support for Aquaero, Aquaduct
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus A88XM-Plus, B85M-HRZ, K30BF, M32BF
  fixed: SensorPanel / custom gauge rendering issues
  fixed: LCD / custom gauge rendering issues
  fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Atom Z3735, Z3736 Series


----------



## stasio (Oct 26, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.70.3215 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3215_x1k0nqwmld.zip

Hardware Monitoring / External Applications / Shared Memory / support for Global\AIDA64_SensorValues
Hardware Monitoring / new items: Fan #1 VRM .. Fan #4 VRM temperatures
Hardware Monitoring / new items: Fan #1 .. Fan #12 voltages
Hardware Monitoring / new items: Fan #1 .. Fan #12 currents
Hardware Monitoring / new items: Fan #1 .. Fan #12 powers
Hardware Monitoring / new items: Flow #1 .. Flow #4 flow sensors
Hardware Monitoring / new items: Liquid #1 .. Liquid #4 liquid levels
Logitech LCD / improved API DLL path detection
extended and fixed sensor support for Aquaero, Aquaduct
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus A78M-E
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 970A, 990FXA, 990XA Series


----------



## stasio (Oct 30, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.70.3219 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3219_zk8j3xcnhs.zip

  new page: Operating System / Certificates
  Hardware Monitoring / new item: BIOS Version
  Hardware Monitoring / new item: SoC temperature
  Hardware Monitoring / new items: Pump #1, Pump #2 currents
  Hardware Monitoring / new items: Power #1 .. Power #4 powers
  chipset information for AMD A68H (aka Bolton-D2H)
  extended sensor support for Aquaero, Aquaduct
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus J1800I-C/BR
  fixed: identification of Intel Core M-5Y (aka Broadwell-ULX)
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus VII Hero
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7881, 7882, 7885


----------



## stasio (Nov 6, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.70.3226 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3226_br7kg3dnty.zip

  Storage / SMART / improved support for Crucial SSDs
  improved system certificates enumeration
  extended CPUID features (CLWB Instruction, PCOMMIT Instruction)
  Intel Processor Number detection for Core M-5Y10c, 5Y31, 5Y51, 5Y71
  extended sensor support for Aquaero, Aquaduct
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus A55-C, A55BM-E Series, A55BM-Plus, A68HM-C, A68HM-F, A68HM-Plus, A88X-Plus, E2KM1-I Deluxe, H61M-F, H81M-P/Stone/SI, Z87-Deluxe/SATA Express
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus B75M-A, P8B75-M LX


----------



## stasio (Nov 11, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.70.3230 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3230_tzkqld3g5r.zip

  improved support for Intel Broadwell-ULT
  motherboard specific sensor info for Apple MacBook 4.1 (Early 2008)
  motherboard specific sensor info for Apple Mac Pro 5.1
  motherboard specific sensor info for Supermicro C7Z97, X10SAT Series
  removed: CPU power measurement on Beema, Mullins


----------



## stasio (Nov 20, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.70.3237 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3237_vy9hqdrx7c.zip

  Logitech Arx smartphone and tablet LCD integration
  Web Server smartphone and tablet LCD integration
  Gravitech LCD support
  Leo Bodnar LCD support
  extended physical CPU information for AMD Carrizo, Toronto
  sensor support for Dell SMI of Vostro 23-3340
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Sabertooth Z97 Mark S
  motherboard specific sensor info for Fujitsu Siemens D2750-A2
  fixed: OSD Panel and SensorPanel window placement reset in multi-monitor mode
  fixed: Motherboard / Chipset / supported memory types list
  fixed: fan speed measurement on Asus AS99127F sensor chip
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock X79 Extreme Series


----------



## stasio (Nov 26, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.70.3242 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3242_kwn2zf6gyq.zip

  Logitech Arx LCD / graphs and arc gauges
  Web Server LCD / graphs and arc gauges
  anti-virus software support for Kaspersky 2015, Kaspersky Endpoint Security v10
  firewall software support for Kaspersky 2015, Kaspersky Endpoint Security v10
  fixed: fan speed measurement on Asus AS99127F sensor chip


----------



## stasio (Nov 28, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.70.3244 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3244_gtm3rsb2cx.zip

  Hardware Monitoring / new items: Flow #5 .. Flow #14 flow sensors
  extended sensor support for Aquaero, Aquaduct
  fixed: Logitech Arx LCD / arc gauge rendering issues
  fixed: Web Server LCD / arc gauge rendering issues
  fixed: HW Monitoring / modules collision at system values detection


----------



## stasio (Dec 2, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v4.70.3248 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3248_k4wr6zjdbx.zip

  Web Server renamed to RemoteSensor
  Logitech Arx LCD / improved hot-plug device support
  RemoteSensor LCD / improved hot-plug device support
  sensor support for Dell SMI of Vostro 3546
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus B85M-E R2.1


----------



## stasio (Dec 9, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.00.3300*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme500.exe
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme500.zip

  RemoteSensor for remote PC monitoring
  Logitech Arx Control integration
  System certificates information
  Support for Gravitech, LCD Smartie Hardware, Leo Bodnar LCD devices
  Improved support for Intel "Skylake" CPU
  Preliminary support for Intel "Braswell" SoC
  Aquaero and Aquaduct sensor devices support
  Improved support for Crucial SSDs

http://forums.aida64.com/topic/2660-aida64-v500-is-out/


----------



## stasio (Dec 11, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.00.3303 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3303_zsty5j2pfv.zip

  LCD / Right To Left bar orientation
  SensorPanel / Right To Left bar orientation
  Hardware Monitoring / new item: Time without seconds
  Hardware Monitoring / new item: UpTime without seconds
  Preferences / HW Monitoring / new option: temperature decimal digits
  Report Review Window / report cutoff over 20000 lines
  Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-4720HQ, 4722HQ
  fixed: Event Logs / event description decoding


----------



## erixx (Dec 11, 2014)

Great, updates include more and more hardware. I do not need, as it runs fine.

An interface and tools overhaul would be great! I hope you have access to the masterminds to tell'em !  

One thing I would like most from AIDA (website): a comprehensive review of all updated LCD screen options. I AM LOST! (after spending hours researching)

The easy LCD integration is a huge (if not ONLY) selling point of AIDA.


----------



## stasio (Dec 16, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.00.3308 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3308_zd2pf6cwyv.zip

  LCD / static label control strings
  SensorPanel / static label control strings
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus A78M-CT, Z10PE-D8 Series
  motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7865
  fixed: Preferences / HW Monitoring / LCD / LCD Items / arrow buttons timer
  fixed: SensorPanel Manager / arrow buttons timer


----------



## stasio (Dec 22, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.00.3312 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3312_zxb8tq3vrh.zip

  LCD, SensorPanel / improved hot-plug device support
  LCD, SensorPanel / new static label control strings: $AIDAPRODVER, $AIDAVER
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 730 (GK107)
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus H81M-P Plus, M5A97 Plus


----------



## stasio (Dec 31, 2014)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.00.3315 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3315_tdn5mpjq3y.zip

  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus B85M-V5 Plus
  fixed: PCI devices enumeration via Registry when multiple PCI segments exist
  fixed: CPU diode temperature measurement for AMD K10+


----------



## stasio (Jan 6, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.00.3319 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3319_xc5s9gbuhr.zip

  Hardware Monitoring / new item: Water temperature
  sensor support for AquaStream XT, MPS, PowerAdjust 2, PowerAdjust 3
  extended reference OpenCL Extensions list
  extended reference OpenGL Extensions list
  extended physical CPU information for Intel Broadwell-ULT
  motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte B75M-D2V, EQ45M-S2 Series
  fixed: identification of Mobile AMD FX-Series (aka Berlin)
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5, 890FXA-UD7


----------



## stasio (Jan 9, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.00.3323 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3323_w5tzrkn8cb.zip

  revamped temperature measurement on Aquaero, Aquaduct
  motherboard specific sensor info for Apple MacBook Air 4.1 (Mid 2011)
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus B85M-Gamer
  improved APIC clock measurement


----------



## stasio (Jan 15, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.00.3328 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3328_sxdtzcyw7r.zip

• Storage / SMART / special support for Corsair Neutron XT SSDs
• GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 960 (GM206)
• extended sensor support for MPS
• improved DIMM thermal sensor support


----------



## stasio (Jan 21, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.00.3333 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3333_x5yrf3gtqm.zip

  Storage / SMART / special support for Crucial BX100 SSDs
  extended GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 960 (GM206)
  extended reference OpenCL Extensions list (for Skylake)
  extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for Skylake)
  sensor support for Dell SMI of OptiPlex 9030 Series
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus A88XM-E, B85M-View Paker, EM1900I-E, H81M-CS/BR, J1900M-A


----------



## stasio (Jan 28, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.00.3335 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3335_xrkn3yzcmb.zip

  Storage / SMART / special support for SanDisk Ultra II SSDs
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 930M (GM108M)
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 940M (GM108M)
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 950M (GM107M)
  GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K1200 (GM107GL)
  extended GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 960 (GM206)
  fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron N2807, N2808, N2830, N2840
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus J1900M-A


----------



## stasio (Feb 4, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.00.3341 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3341_xc3ghv7qzw.zip

  System Stability Test / extended sensor slots (from 10 to 12)
  improved support for Intel Braswell, Cherry Trail, Skylake
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus J1800M-A, Z97-P
  fixed: identification of Intel Celeron, Core i3/i5/i7, Pentium (aka Broadwell-U)
  fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Atom E3810, E3815


----------



## stasio (Feb 11, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.00.3345 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3345_sykvm4fn8q.zip

  Thermaltake DPS-G sensor support
  Hardware Monitoring / new items: CPU65..CPU80 Utilization
  Storage / SMART / special support for Crucial MX200 SSDs
  preliminary support for AMD Nolan APU
  USB-IDE bridges support disabled on a few Kodak printers
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus B85M-K Plus


----------



## stasio (Feb 18, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.00.3351 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3351_v8zgync5lx.zip

  identification of Intel Xeon E7 v3 (aka Haswell-EX)
  improved support for AMD Carrizo APU
  improved support for Intel Denverton SoC
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 965M (GM204M)
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus VII Impact, V-P8H61E, V-P8H67E, V-P8H77E
  motherboard specific sensor info for Intel DG43RK, DP43BF(L)
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 970A-UD3


----------



## stasio (Feb 26, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.00.3354 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3354_v5dg2jcymb.zip

  Preferences / HW Monitoring / LCD / Samsung / new option: JPEG quality
  fixed: HW Monitoring / Logging / log file folder usage
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Z97-Deluxe, Z97-Pro, Z97-WS Series
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7817


----------



## stasio (Mar 3, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.00.3358 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3358_c0mz6hdxyk.zip

  improved support for AMD Nolan APU
  improved support for Intel Broadwell-H
  motherboard specific sensor info for Apple Mac mini 6.2 (Late 2012)
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus B85M-F Plus, B85M-G Plus, B85-Plus/USB 3.1, H97-Pro Gamer, Rampage V Extreme/U3.1, Sabertooth Z97 Mark 1/USB 3.1, X99-A/USB 3.1, X99-Deluxe/U3.1, X99-E WS/USB 3.1, X99-Pro/USB 3.1, Z97-A/USB 3.1, Z97-Deluxe/USB 3.1, Z97-E/USB 3.1, Z97-K/USB 3.1, Z97-Pro Wi-Fi AC/USB 3.1
  fixed: CPU package temperature measurement for Intel Haswell-E
  fixed: identification of AMD A4/A10/E1 Micro (aka Mullins)


----------



## stasio (Mar 11, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.00.3365 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3365_vky2jx6pbf.zip

  LCD / improved hot-plug device support
  SensorPanel / improved hot-plug device support
  improved anti-virus software support for Eset Endpoint Antivirus
  improved anti-virus software support for Eset Endpoint Security
  identification of Intel Xeon D (aka Broadwell-DE)
  motherboard specific sensor info for Apple iMac 10.1 (Late 2009)
  motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA E999
  fixed: System Stability Test / CPU Uncore power measurement
  fixed: Logitech Arx LCD / simple sensor item right-alignment
  fixed: RemoteSensor LCD / simple sensor item right-alignment
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus B85M-G Plus, H97-Pro Gamer, Z97-K/USB 3.1


----------



## stasio (Mar 19, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.00.3369 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3369_k3f9jcbxgs.zip

  Hardware Monitoring / MB/s unit conversion for NIC items
  LCD / graph / clipping graph region
  SensorPanel / graph / clipping graph region
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 710 (GK208)
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan X (GM200)
  GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro M6000 (GM200GL)


----------



## stasio (Mar 24, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.20.3400*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme520.exe
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme520.zip

  Optimized 64-bit benchmarks for AMD “Carrizo” APU
  AVX2 and FMA accelerated 64-bit benchmarks for Intel “Broadwell” CPU
  Preliminary support for AMD “Nolan” APU
  AquaStream XT, MPS, PowerAdjust 2, PowerAdjust 3 sensor devices support
  Thermaltake DPS-G power supply unit sensor support
  Odospace LCD support
  CUDA 7.0, OpenCL 2.1 support
  GPU details for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 960, GeForce GTX Titan X

http://forums.aida64.com/topic/2771-aida64-v520-is-out/


----------



## stasio (Apr 6, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.20.3407 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3407_t4kgdn6hsx.zip

  improved support for UAS devices
  Hardware Monitoring / new items: DIMM1, DIMM2 temperatures
  Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-4170T, 4370T
  Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium G3460T
  motherboard specific sensor info for Advantech AIMB-580
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Sabertooth X99
  motherboard specific sensor info for Kontron KTQM67 Series
  fixed: installed programs enumeration under Windows 2000
  fixed: PCI VPD detection
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA E999
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 970A-UD3


----------



## stasio (Apr 10, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.20.3414 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3414_f3dnvb2gxm.zip

  Hardware Monitoring / Logging / persistent logging
  Hardware Monitoring / Logging / improved log file re-opening
  improved Odospace LCD support
  extended sensor support for MPS
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus H81M-F Plus, M5A78L-M LE/USB3
  preliminary support for Intel Cannonlake CPU
  preliminary support for Intel Goldmont CPU
  preliminary support for Intel Skylake-E/EN/EP/EX CPU
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 920M (GK208M)
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M (GM107M)
  GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K620M (GM108GLM)
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Intel NUC5i3RY, NUC5i5RY, NUC5i7RY Series


----------



## stasio (Apr 18, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.20.3417 Beta* 

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3417_jchxypv5fr.zip

  Hardware Monitoring / new items: Media Title, Media Status, Media Position
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus H81M-Apollo1


----------



## stasio (Apr 27, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.20.3423 Beta *

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3423_v2r5xhfqdz.zip

  Hardware Monitoring / new item: SMART Status
  improved support for Intel Braswell and Cherry Trail SoCs
  sensor support for AlphaCool Heatmaster II
  improved Thermaltake DPS-G sensor support
  motherboard specific sensor info for Apple MacBook Air 6.2
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus B85-Pro/USB 3.1, B85M-G Plus/USB 3.1, N3050M-E, N3150M-E, PIO-B85M
  improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards


----------



## stasio (May 6, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.20.3429 Beta *

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3429_d7h8gmjtkn.zip

  Sensor Icons / support for flow sensors
  Hardware Monitoring / improved battery level measurement
  revamped misc temperature, misc flow sensor, misc liquid level indexing
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 710A (GK107M)
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 820M (GK107M)
  GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro K2200M (GK208GLM)
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 970A-D3, Z97X-UD3H-BK


----------



## stasio (May 7, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.20.3430 Beta *

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3430_k3wct6psbv.zip

  Storage / SMART / special support for OCZ Vector 180 SSDs
  fixed: chipset information
  fixed: sensor support for Aquaero, Aquaduct, MPS


----------



## stasio (May 14, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.20.3435 Beta *

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3435_w7x4gzhsht.zip

  Hardware Monitoring / improved battery level measurement
  improved active memory channels enumeration
  improved support for Intel Broadwell-H, Skylake
  improved SMBus support for Intel Skylake PCH, Cannonlake PCH
  extended sensor support for MPS
  preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8627E sensor chip
  fixed: sensor support for Aquaero, Aquaduct, MPS


----------



## stasio (May 30, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.20.3440 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3440_xfd4wqst7v.zip

  Preferences / HWMon / Update Frequency / support for sub-500 milliseconds update frequencies
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti (GM200)
  extended chipset information for Intel Skylake IMC
  preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8617F sensor chip
  motherboard specific sensor info for Apple MacBook Pro 8.1 (Early 2011)


----------



## stasio (Jun 4, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.20.3445 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3445_hq4csfnr8m.zip

improved Samsung SPF LCD support via libusb0
sensor support for Dell SMI of OptiPlex 3030 Series
sensor support for Microsoft Surface Pro 3
preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8786E
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus N3050I-C, N3150I-C
identification of Intel Xeon E3-12xx v4 (aka Broadwell-H WS)
identification of Intel Xeon E5-24xxL v3 (aka Haswell-EN)
identification of Intel Xeon E5-46xx v3 (aka Haswell-EP 4S)
fixed: anti-virus software support for Symantec Endpoint Protection v12
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock H97M Pro4


----------



## stasio (Jun 12, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.20.3449 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3449_zhdwm9y2kf.zip

  Preferences / HW Monitoring / LCD / Samsung / new option: keep-alive
  Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron 3215U, 3765U
  GPU information for AMD FirePro W4100 (Cape Verde)


----------



## stasio (Jun 20, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.20.3455 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3455_nb2py6dxht.zip

identification of Intel Core i7-5xxxEQ/HQ (aka Broadwell-H MB)
GPU information for AMD Radeon R7 340 (Oland Pro)
GPU information for AMD Radeon R7 350 (Oland XT)
GPU information for AMD Radeon R7 360 (Tobago XT)
GPU information for AMD Radeon R7 360X (Tobago XTX)
GPU information for AMD Radeon R7 370 (Trinidad Pro)
GPU information for AMD Radeon R7 370X (Trinidad XT)
GPU information for AMD Radeon R9 380 (Antigua Pro)
GPU information for AMD Radeon R9 390 (Grenada Pro)
GPU information for AMD Radeon R9 390X (Grenada XT)
preliminary GPU information for AMD Radeon R9 Fury X (Fiji XT)
GPU temperature measurement for Intel Braswell, Cherry Trail
GPU clock measurement for Intel Braswell, Cherry Trail
chipset information for Intel Braswell, Cherry Trail IMC
preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8628E sensor chip
fixed: chipset information for Intel Bay Trail IMC
fixed: GPU information for AMD Carrizo
fixed: GPU information for Intel Braswell, Cherry Trail
fixed: CPU power measurement for Intel Braswell, Cherry Trail
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte H61M-DS2 v3.0, H61M-DS2 v4.0


----------



## stasio (Jun 26, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.20.3463 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3463_vq5kzrc7jn.zip

  Preferences / HW Monitoring / LCD / optimized LCD preview resizing
  Preferences / HW Monitoring / LCD / Samsung / new option: portrait mode
  optimized rendering on several graphical LCD devices
  support for SMBIOS 3.0
  preliminary support for AMD Stoney APU
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R5 M315 (Meso)
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R5 M320 (Exo)
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R5 M330 (Exo)
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R5 M335 (Exo)
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R7 M340 (Litho)
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R7 M340 (Meso)
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R7 M350 (Litho)
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R7 M360 (Meso)
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R7 M370 (Litho)
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R7 M380 (Tropo XT)
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R9 M290X (Neptune)
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R9 M360 (Tropo LE)
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R9 M370X (Tropo XT)
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R9 M375 (Tropo XTX)
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R9 M375X (Tropo XTX)
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R9 M380 (Emerald)
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R9 M380 (Strato)
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R9 M385 (Strato)
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R9 M390X (Amethyst)
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R9 M395X (Amethyst)
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 845M (GM108M)
  improved GPU information for AMD Tonga, Antigua, Topaz, Iceland, Fiji
  GPU VDDC current and power measurement for AMD Tonga, Antigua


----------



## stasio (Jun 28, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.20.3465 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3465_cs8zw2xvjr.zip

  Saitek Pro Flight Instrument Panel LCD support
  Saitek X52 Pro LCD support
  UCSD LCD support
  Preferences / HW Monitoring / LCD / AlphaCool / new option: portrait mode


----------



## stasio (Jul 2, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.20.3469 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3469_p1wmc9brvt.zip

  Noteu LCD support
  OSD Panel / Show/Hide OSD Panel in System Tray icon right-click menu
  Preferences / HW Monitoring / LCD / AlphaCool / new option: rotation
  Preferences / HW Monitoring / LCD / Samsung / new option: rotation
  Storage / SMART / special support for OCZ Trion 100 SSDs
  identification of Intel Core i5-6xxx (aka Skylake-S)
  identification of Intel Core i7-6xxx (aka Skylake-S)
  Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-5015U, 5020U
  Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-5350H
  motherboard specific sensor info for Foxconn G41MD
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 940A (GM108)
  GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro M600M (GM107GLM)
  GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro M1000M (GM107GLM)
  GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro M4000 (GM204GL)
  GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro M5000 (GM204GL)
  GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla M60 (GM204GL)
  improved monitor identification with nVIDIA video adapters
  optimized rendering on several graphical LCD devices
  fixed: Cwlinux CW1602 LCD support
  fixed: Saitek Pro Flight Instrument Panel LCD support
  fixed: SoundGraph iMon VFD support
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte B75M-D2V
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7774
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Shuttle SA76R4


----------



## stasio (Jul 8, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.20.3473 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3473_htryds9g1k.zip

  Storage / SMART / special support for Kingston HyperX Savage SSDs
  Samsung SPF LCD hot-plug support via libusb0
  improved threading for Cwlinux CW12232, CW12832 LCDs
  improved threading for Matrix Orbital GLC/GLK/GLT LCDs
  improved threading for Odroid-Show LCD
  sensor support for Dell SMI of XPS 11, 12, 13, 15, 18 Series
  fixed: lockup on Supermicro X10SRA Series motherboards (Sensor page)
  fixed: chipset information for Intel Pineview IMC
  fixed: VL System LIS 2, M-Play VFD support


----------



## stasio (Jul 15, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.20.3479 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3479_qw8gd9hmnz.zip

  Modding-FAQ LCD support
  Security / Windows Security / UAC Remote Restrictions information
  detection of AMD Catalyst 15.7 driver
  extended reference OpenCL Extensions list
  GPU information for AMD FirePro S9100 (Hawaii)
  GPU information for AMD FirePro S9150 (Hawaii)
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R9 Fury (Fiji Pro)
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 910M (GK208M)
  extended GPU information for Intel Skylake
  sensor support for Dell SMI of Venue 11 Pro
  motherboard specific sensor info for Apple MacBook Air 5.2 (Mid 2012)
  motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7883
  improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
  extended physical CPU information for Intel Broadwell-DE, Broadwell-H, Skylake-H, Skylake-S
  fixed: Skylake SPD SMBus support


----------



## stasio (Jul 20, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.20.3485 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3485_tqn4xkcs7h.zip

  support for Windows 10 RTM and Windows Server 2015 RTM
  Computer / Summary / Edge version information
  sensor support for Dell SMI of Vostro 14-5480
  preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8625E sensor chip
  fixed: GPU clock measurement for Intel Skylake
  removed: System Tray notification for every report pages under Windows 10


----------



## stasio (Jul 25, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.20.3489 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3489_f5vw7kgrxd.zip

  flat design mode when Windows 10 style icon set is selected
  support for VirtualBox v5.0
  improved GPU information for Intel Skylake
  extended and fixed GPU information for AMD Radeon R9 Fury Series (Fiji)
  GPU I2C support disabled on AMD Radeon R9 Fury Series
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus A55BM-A/USB3


----------



## stasio (Jul 28, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.30.3500*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme530.exe
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme530.zip

  Microsoft Windows 10 RTM and Windows Server 2016 RTM support
  AVX2 and FMA accelerated 64-bit benchmarks for Intel Skylake and Broadwell-H CPUs
  Optimized 64-bit benchmarks for Intel Braswell and Cherry Trail processors
  AVX and SSE accelerated 64-bit benchmarks for AMD Nolan APU
  Improved support for Intel Braswell, Broadwell-H, Cherry Trail, Skylake CPUs
  Preliminary support for AMD Stoney APU
  Preliminary support for Intel Cannonlake, Goldmont and Skylake-E/EN/EP/EX processors
  GPU details for AMD Radeon Rx 300 and R9 Fury Series
  GPU details for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti, Tesla M60

http://forums.aida64.com/topic/2920-aida64-v530-is-out/#entry12913


----------



## stasio (Jul 31, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.30.3504 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3504_cv4mzn2xtw.zip

Hardware Monitoring / new items: Processes, Users
Motherboard / Memory / revamped virtual memory detection
Samsung SPF LCD JPEG size limiter for SPF-75H, SPF-107H
improved Windows product type detection
sensor support enabled for Asus Maximus VIII Series
improved Asetek LC sensor support


----------



## stasio (Aug 5, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.30.3508 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3508_dn3wvh7fgp.zip

  Storage / SMART / special support for Plextor M6V, SanDisk U110 SSDs
  RAID member enumeration for Adaptec controllers
  updated JEDEC memory module manufacturers database
  sensor support for Asetek VI
  support for multiple Asetek liquid cooling sensors
  SoundGraph iMon LCD support via SGIMON
  SoundGraph iMon VFD support via SGIMON
  Hardware Monitoring / new item: Virtual Memory Utilization
  Hardware Monitoring / new item: Used Virtual Memory
  Hardware Monitoring / new item: Free Virtual Memory
  motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7976, 7982
  improved motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 9-Series
  fixed: automatic update failing because of background anti-virus checking
  fixed: identification of Transcend SSDs


----------



## stasio (Aug 11, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.30.3513 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3513_f9rnsgxh2w.zip

  support for NVMe SSDs
  Preferences / HW Monitoring / new option: Asetek fan speed
  Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E5-1607 v2
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus VIII Gene, Maximus VIII Hero, Maximus VIII Ranger, Z170-A, Z170-Deluxe, Z170-K, Z170-P, Z170-P D3, Z170M-Plus, Z170 Pro Gaming
  motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7966, 7968, 7971, 7977, 7978, 7981, 7984
  improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
  fixed: sensor support for Asetek VI


----------



## stasio (Aug 13, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.30.3516 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3516_w8n6ytxqhc.zip

  support for OpenGL ES 3.2
  support for USB 3.1 devices
  Storage / SMART / special support for SanDisk Z400s SSDs
  RAID member enumeration for Marvell 63xx/64xx controllers
  UAS scanning is now limited to UASPStor driven devices
  Samsung SPF LCD JPEG size limiter for SPF-83H, SPF-105P
  identification of Intel Celeron 3xxxU (aka Skylake-U)
  identification of Intel Pentium 4xxxU (aka Skylake-U)
  Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron 3855U, 3955U
  Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3/i5/i7-6xxxU
  Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium 4405U
  preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8609E, IT8735F sensor chips
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus G20AJ, Z170-AR
  improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock X99M Killer Series
  fixed: Logitech G15/G19 LCD / load with Windows startup init issues
  fixed: lockup while scanning Marvell RAID arrays for SMART
  fixed: Samsung HDD temperature measurement
  fixed: OSD Panel / always on top handling
  fixed: SensorPanel / always on top handling
  fixed: Devices / USB Devices / USB 3.0 connection speed detection
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-79xx
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H


----------



## stasio (Aug 17, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.30.3521 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3521_x3zv6yvnsh.zip

  RAID SMART support for Adaptec controllers
  Adaptec RAID controller temperature measurement
  Motherboard / ACPI / extended BDAT, NHLT, WPBT table details
  Hardware Monitoring / new item: RTSS FPS
  preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8792E sensor chip
  motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z170 Series
  fixed: Hardware Monitoring / logon users count detection
  fixed: character encoding issues in HTML and XML reports
  fixed: sensor support for Aquaero (flow rates)
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus 10-Series
  removed: direct GPU fan duty cycle detection on nVIDIA Kepler, Maxwell


----------



## stasio (Aug 24, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.30.3529 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3529_bht3mzp7rv.zip

Logitech G910 and Razer Chroma RGB LED keyboard support
Hardware Monitoring / new item: RAID Controller temperature
Hardware Monitoring / new item: RAID Controller #1 temperature
Hardware Monitoring / new item: RAID Controller #2 temperature
Hardware Monitoring / new item: RAID Controller #3 temperature
Hardware Monitoring / new item: RAID Controller #4 temperature
Storage / SMART / special support for Micron M500DC, M510DC SSDs
Storage / SMART / improved support for AData SP600, SanDisk SSDs
improved SATA drives enumeration with Intel SATA controllers
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 950 (GM206)
GPU sensor information for IR3564B, IR3565B, IR3566B, IR3570B (AMD, nVIDIA)
extended physical CPU information for Intel Broadwell-H, Broadwell-U/Y, Crystal Well, Skylake-S
motherboard specific sensor info for Biostar Gaming B150T, Gaming H170T, Gaming Z170T, Gaming Z170W, Gaming Z170X
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte F2A55M-S1, F2A68HM Series
fixed: chipset information for Intel Ivy Bridge-E IMC
fixed: sensor support for Aquaero (liquid levels)
fixed: sensor support for ITE IT8625E sensor chip
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus 10-Series
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z170 Series
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-79xx


----------



## stasio (Aug 26, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.30.3532 Beta
*
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3532_qkz2h8gpbw.zip

  Corsair K65, K70, K95 RGB LED keyboard support
  improved hot-plug storage device support
  Storage / SMART / special support for Kingston HyperX Predator SSDs
  motherboard specific sensor info for Apple iMac 11.2 (Mid 2010)
  fixed: TSC clock measurement on Intel Skylake
  fixed: benchmark results scaling on Intel Skylake
  fixed: CPU clock measurement on Intel Skylake


----------



## stasio (Aug 31, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.30.3538 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3538_p6fdr2tvwh.zip

  resizable SensorPanel/LCD item configuration window
  Storage / SMART / special support for Kingston SSDNow M.2 2280, Samsung SM951, SanDisk X300 SSDs
  Storage / SMART / hexadecimal format option for raw data field
  Storage / SMART / improved support for Indilinx Barefoot based SSDs
  Storage / SMART / improved support for JMicron JMF602 based SSDs
  dynamic updating of Storage / SMART page for SSD drives
  Security / Windows Security / Windows Update Agent information
  motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7980
  fixed: Storage / SMART / support for Plextor M6 SSDs
  fixed: Logitech G15/G19 LCD / load with Windows startup init issues
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z170 Series


----------



## stasio (Sep 4, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.30.3542 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3542_xg5z2fjynv.zip

  Storage / SMART / special support for SK Hynix SC300, SK Hynix SH920 SSDs
  extended reference OpenGL Extensions list
  improved Dell SMI sensor support
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus B150M-C, B150M-C D3, B150M-K D3, B150-Pro D3, G10AJ, H110M-A D3, H110M-C D3, H110M-D D3
  motherboard specific sensor info for ECS Z170-Claymore
  motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte B150, H170 Series
  motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7996
  identification of Intel Core m3/m5/m7 (aka Skylake-Y)
  Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-6100, 6100H, 6100T, 6167U, 6300, 6300T, 6320
  Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-6260U, 6267U, 6287U, 6300HQ, 6360U, 6440HQ
  Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-6560U, 6567U, 6650U, 6700HQ, 6820HK, 6820HQ, 6920HQ
  Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium G4400, G4400T, G4500, G4500T, G4520
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Gryphon Z87


----------



## vega22 (Sep 4, 2015)

i love this thread, it is like the news section but without the pr bs, just news on what is coming xD


----------



## stasio (Sep 11, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.30.3549 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3549_dft3c5xyqs.zip

  Hardware Monitoring / new items: Water Pump, Pump #3
  identification of Intel Xeon E3-12xx v5 (aka Skylake-S WS)
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R9 Nano (Fiji)
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus ROG Tytan G50AB
  motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA E177, E997
  motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte J1800N-D2PH


----------



## Jetster (Sep 11, 2015)

Need to look at this


----------



## stasio (Sep 18, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.30.3556 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3556_h6cvdt3krb.zip

  Hardware Monitoring / new item: USB 3.1 temperature
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus H110M-C, Sabertooth Z170 Series
  motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte G1.Sniper B7, G1.Sniper Z170
  motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7970, 7972, 7979
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus VIII Series
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z170X-UD3, Z170X-UD5


----------



## stasio (Sep 25, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.30.3561 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3561_n4crd7mqtx.zip

  Storage / SMART / improved support for Plextor M6V SSD (FW 1.02)
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 for Notebooks (GM204)
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus B150M-A, B150M-ET D3, H110I-Plus D3, H110I-Plus D3/MS, H110M-A, H110M-E D3, H110M-K D3, H110M-Plus D3
  motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 R5, 990FXA-UD5 R5, Z170X-SOC Force
  fixed: UpTime statistics under Windows 8+
  fixed: LCD/SensorPanel static label control strings with shadow
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus VIII Series


----------



## stasio (Sep 30, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.50.3600*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme550.exe
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme550.zip

  Support for Corsair K65, Corsair K70, Corsair K95, Logitech G910 and Razer Chroma RGB LED keyboards
  Support for LGA-1151 motherboards
  Autodetect information and SMART monitoring for Intel NVMe SSDs
  Preliminary support for AMD Bristol Ridge APUs
  Preliminary support for Intel Broadwell-E/EN/EP/EX processors
  Sensor support for NZXT Kraken water cooling systems
  Support for USB 3.1 peripherals
  Extended ACPI table decoding
  OpenGL ES 3.2 support
  Advanced support for Adaptec and Marvell RAID controllers
  Support for Kingston HyperX Predator, Plextor M6V, SanDisk Z400s and SK Hynix SC300 SSDs
  GPU details for AMD Radeon R9 Nano and NVIDIA GeForce GTX 950

http://forums.aida64.com/topic/3023-aida64-v550-is-out/


----------



## stasio (Oct 8, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.50.3604 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3604_csdmk7j4rg.zip

  preliminary support for AMD Raven Ridge APU
  preliminary support for AMD Summit Ridge CPU
  improved Battery Input and Battery Output voltage formatting on OSD, Desktop Gadget, SensorPanel, LCD
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus VIII Extreme
  motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte F2A68HM-H
  GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro M3000M (GM204GLM)
  GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro M5000M (GM204GLM)
  fixed: SensorPanel/LCD item configuration window buttons with custom dpi
  fixed: System Stability Test / memory stress test now allocates only 95% of free RAM


----------



## stasio (Oct 20, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.50.3610 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3610_hzpf3t9kvn.zip

  Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron G3900, G3900T, G3920
  preliminary support for Intel Apollo Lake SoC
  preliminary support for Intel Broxton SoC
  chipset information for Intel Skylake-H IMC
  chipset information for Intel Skylake-S (DualCore) IMC
  extended reference OpenGL Extensions list
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P5KPL-AM EPU, ROG G11CB
  motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte G1.Sniper M7


----------



## stasio (Oct 25, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.50.3615 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3615_wm2jtsg7xv.zip

  Enermax Digifanless sensor support
  Cache & Mem Bench / improved threading
  preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8613E sensor chip
  fixed: CPU power measurement for Intel Bay Trail
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock Z77 Pro4


----------



## stasio (Oct 29, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.50.3620 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3620_kdgt3vp7fq.zip

  Storage / SMART / disk health sub-window
  Corsair HXi and RMi PSU sensor support
  improved Enermax Digifanless PSU sensor support
  Preferences / Stability / new option: Adaptec RAID support
  Adaptec RAID support is now disabled by default
  sensor support for Dell SMI of Vostro 3558
  motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte P81 Series
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 8-Series


----------



## stasio (Oct 30, 2015)

* AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.50.3621 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3621_pkj6fsd8vh.zip

  temperature measurement for NVMe SSDs with stornvme driver
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Sabertooth Z170 Series
  fixed: disk health sub-window hiding issues


----------



## stasio (Nov 4, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.50.3626 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3626_f4dg3vszwj.zip

  Hardware Monitoring / new item: PCH Core temperature
  Hardware Monitoring / new items: Power Supply #1..#3 temperatures
  improved support for Samsung NVMe SSDs
  sensor support for Farbwerk
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus B150-Plus, B150-Pro, B150M-D D3, B150M-Plus, H110M-TS, P7H55, Q170-4S, Q170M-C
  improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards, Asus Sabertooth Z170 Series, Gigabyte Z97MX-Gaming 5
  chipset information for Intel Skylake-S WS IMC


----------



## stasio (Nov 5, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.50.3627 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3627_wcg9kqt3vm.zip

  Hardware Monitoring / new item: PCH Core temperature
  Hardware Monitoring / new items: Power Supply #1..#3 temperatures
  improved support for Samsung NVMe SSDs
  sensor support for Farbwerk
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus B150-Plus, B150-Pro, B150M-D D3, B150M-Plus, H110M-TS, P7H55, Q170-4S, Q170M-C
  improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards, Asus Sabertooth Z170 Series, Gigabyte Z97MX-Gaming 5
  chipset information for Intel Skylake-S WS IMC


----------



## stasio (Nov 12, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.50.3634 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3634_s8yzbxk3fc.zip

  System Stability Test / Statistics / new column for current readings
  Network / Windows Network / WLAN interface information
  Storage / SMART / special support for Crucial BX200 SSDs
  Preferences / HW Monitoring / Alerting / occurences configuration
  Hardware Monitoring / new items: JD Download Rate, JD Total Download, JD Remaining Download, JD ETA
  identification of AMD RX-2xxxD, RX-4xxxD (aka Merlin Falcon)
  Intel Processor Number detection for Atom x5-Z8350, Z8550
  Intel Processor Number detection for Atom x7-Z8750
  Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron N3060, N3160
  Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium N3710
  Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon D-1518, 1521, 1527, 1528, 1531, 1537, 1541, 1548
  SMBus access is now disabled on MS Surface Book and Surface Pro 4
  improved support for Phison PS31xx controller based SSDs
  extended and fixed Thermaltake DPS-G sensor support
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus B150 Pro Gaming/Aura
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 945M (GM107M)
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 (GM206)
  GPU information for nVIDIA NVS 810 (GM107GL)
  fixed: sensor support for Farbwerk
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock Z77 OC Formula


----------



## stasio (Nov 20, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.50.3643 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3643_qsfb8xzr3g.zip

  Hardware Monitoring / JD ETA is now handled as string
  Storage / SMART / special support for Lite-On MU II SSDs
  Storage / SMART / improved support for Kingston SSDNow KC300, V+200, V300 SSDs
  Storage / SMART / improved support for Phison PS3109 controller based SSDs
  support for OpenCL 2.1
  GPU information for AMD Radeon R9 380X (Antigua XT)
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 810M (GK107M)
  optimized SMBus sensor chips detection
  motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7973, 7998
  fixed: crash while parsing nVIDIA Maxwell VBIOS
  fixed: GPU fan RPM measurement on AMD R11xx+
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock Z97 Killer


----------



## stasio (Nov 27, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.50.3650 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3650_t5fsh4ybvn.zip

  anti-virus software support for K7
  firewall software support for K7
  Hardware Monitoring / new items: Disk 1..10 Activity, Disk 1..10 Read Speed, Disk 1..10 Write Speed
  Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron J3060, J3160
  Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium J3710
  updated JEDEC memory module manufacturers database
  USB-IDE bridges support disabled on a few Kingston, Memorex, PQI flash drives
  sensor support for Dell SMI of OptiPlex 5040
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus A68HM-HQ, B85M-HQ, B150M-K, EX-B85M-V, H81M-HQ, H110M-Plus, N3050T, UN45
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus VIII Extreme


----------



## stasio (Dec 5, 2015)

*  AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.50.3657 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3657_htrc3xsv6y.zip

  Motherboard / BIOS / UEFI Boot information
  motherboard specific sensor info for Apple iMac 14.4 (Mid 2014)
  motherboard specific sensor info for Apple MacBook Pro 8.2 (Early 2011)
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus X99-M WS
  motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7A11
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 965M (GM206M)
  fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium G4400


----------



## stasio (Dec 8, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.60.3700*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme560.exe
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme560.zip

  Advanced SMART disk health monitoring
  Microsoft Windows 10 TH2 (November Update) support
  Preliminary support for AMD Zen Raven Ridge APU and Summit Ridge CPU
  Preliminary support for Intel Apollo Lake, Broxton, Kaby Lake CPUs
  Farbwerk sensor support
  Autodetect information and SMART drive health monitoring for Samsung NVMe SSDs
  Corsair HXi, Corsair RMi, Enermax Digifanless power supply unit sensor support
  OpenCL 2.1 support
  Crucial BX200, Lite-On MU II SSD support
  GPU details for AMD Radeon R9 380X
  GPU details for nVIDIA GeForce 945M, Quadro M3000M, Quadro M5000M

http://forums.aida64.com/topic/3162-aida64-v560-is-out/


----------



## stasio (Dec 12, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.60.3703 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3703_wxb5kd8npb.zip

  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M4N78 SE, Z170-Pro
  motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7990, 7993, 7994, 7995
  fixed: motherboard identification issues due to Windows devices reenumeration
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock Z77 Pro4


----------



## stasio (Dec 17, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.60.3709 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3709_kztp8sm4bf.zip

  RGB LED / new item type: All Keys
  RGB LED / support for Razer Chroma SDK v1.1
  RGB LED / support for Corsair Strafe RGB keyboard
  RGB LED / support for Logitech G13, G19, G19s keyboards
  RGB LED / support for Corsair, Logitech, Razer Chroma mice
  Logitech Arx LCD / support for up to 6 pages
  RemoteSensor LCD / support for up to 6 pages
  Hardware Monitoring / new items: Environment Variable A64IMP1..A64IMP10
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus A68H-C, B150-A, B150M-D, B150M-ET, E3 Pro Gaming V5, EX-B150M-V3, H110-4S, H110-Plus, H110I-Plus, H110M-A/DP, H110M-D, H110M-E, H110M-K, H110M-KS, H110M2 D3/V, H170-Pro/USB 3.1
  motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte X150 Series
  identification of AMD Sempron 2xx (aka Trinity, Richland)
  Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium 3825U
  CPU Package, CPU IACores, CPU GT Cores measurement for Broadwell-H, Skylake, Kaby Lake
  fixed: identification of Intel Xeon E3-12xx v5 (aka Skylake-S WS)


----------



## stasio (Dec 24, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.60.3716 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3716_h3m7tczjnd.zip

  Hardware Monitoring / new items: Registry Value Str1..Str10
  Hardware Monitoring / new items: Registry Value DW1..DW10
  Hardware Monitoring / new item: PCH +1.0 V voltage
  anti-virus software support for eScan v11+
  anti-virus software support for Zemana AntiMalware
  firewall software support for eScan v11+
  preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8738F sensor chip
  motherboard specific sensor info for Supermicro X10DAI, X10DAX
  improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 610 (GF108)
  fixed: sensor support for Nuvoton NCT7904D sensor chip
  fixed: Windows 10 build detection
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Z97-Pro Gamer
  removed: Hardware Monitoring / Environment Variable A64IMP1..A64IMP10


----------



## stasio (Dec 28, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.60.3718 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3718_dn8br7gxvt.zip

  Corsair Link sensor support
  workarounds to better handle ULPS
  Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E5-1607
  fixed: Crystalfontz CFA-632 and CFA-634 LCD support


----------



## stasio (Dec 31, 2015)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.60.3720 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3720_f5bhrp2xjm.zip

  Corsair AXi PSU sensor support
  improved Corsair Link sensor support
  System Stability Test / improved handling of temperature decimal digits, clock decimal digits, Fahrenheit setting
  Storage / SMART / special support for Samsung CM871, PM871 SSDs
  workarounds to better handle ULPS
  improved Logitech Arx DLL loading
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 970A-D3


----------



## stasio (Jan 4, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.60.3725 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3725_b6dzm7ksgt.zip

  Hardware Monitoring / new items: Assistant, Assistant #1, Assistant #2, Assistant #3 fans
  Hardware Monitoring / new items: NIC1..NIC8 Connection Speed
  Koolance flow meter handling
  T-Balancer flow meter handling
  identification of VIA Eden X4 (aka Isaiah CNR)
  Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-760S
  sensor support for Dell SMI of Precision 5510
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus VIII Formula


----------



## stasio (Jan 11, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.60.3732 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3732_vxs9w2hgqr.zip

  Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-6098P
  Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-5200DU, 6198DU, 6402P
  Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-5500DU, 6498DU
  improved negative temperature support for nVIDIA GPUs
  sensor support for Dell SMI of Precision 7510
  motherboard specific sensor info for Apple MacBook Air 7.2 (Early 2015)
  motherboard specific sensor info for Apple Mac mini 5.2 (Mid 2011)
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus E3-Pro V5, E3M-ET V5, E3M-Plus V5, H110M-C/BR, Q170M2, Z170M-Plus/BR
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7881, 7882, 7883, 7885


----------



## stasio (Jan 18, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.60.3739 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3739_frc3bj5pvk.zip

    improved support for Samsung NVMe SSDs with StorNvme driver
    Hardware Monitoring / new items: CPU Core 19..24 temperatures, Pump #4..#8
    System Stability Test / Statistics / column widths restoring
    identification of AMD Athlon II XLT (aka Regor)
    identification of Intel Pentium D15xx (aka Broadwell-DE)
    extended CPUID features (Code and Data Prioritization Technology)
    extended CPUID features (Protection Keys for User-Mode Pages)
    Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron G3900E, G3900TE, G3902E
    Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E5-2676 v3
    GPU information for AMD Radeon R5 340X (Samoa)
    GPU information for AMD Radeon R7 350X (Samoa)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 940MX (GM108M)
    GPU I2C support for AMD Tonga, Antigua
    sensor support for Dell SMI of Vostro 3458
    extended sensor support for AquaStream XT
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M2V-MX, Maximus VIII Impact
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte X170 Series
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus E3, E3M, EX-B150, X99-M WS Series


----------



## stasio (Jan 25, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.60.3744 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3744_jpx9k2dh5q.zip

    anti-virus software support for BitDefender 2016
    firewall software support for BitDefender 2016
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Z170-Premium
    motherboard specific sensor info for eMachines EL1600
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte P41T-D3
    fixed: active memory channel count detection on Lenovo S20-30
    fixed: lockup on MSI MS-7968 (while SMBus D21, D22 device access)


----------



## stasio (Jan 29, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.60.3748 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3748_b6pfh7dcxl.zip

    Hardware Monitoring / new item: Battery Power Load
    Hardware Monitoring / new items: T-Balancer #1..#4 fan duty cycles
    extended and improved T-Balancer sensor support
    improved power load measurement for HID UPS devices
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 930M (GM108M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 945M (GM108M)
    identification of Intel Pentium A1020 (aka Bay Trail-D)
    Intel Processor Number detection for Atom x5-E8000
    fixed: sensor support for Asetek VI (Corsair Link v4.2 issue)


----------



## stasio (Feb 5, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.60.3755 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3755_xyr9q8mgfh.zip

    sensor support for Fintek F81803 sensor chip
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus H110M-ET, H110M-R, H110T, H170M-Plus/BR
    fixed: active memory channel count detection on MSI MS-7877


----------



## stasio (Feb 12, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.60.3761 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3761_w2nx8qmvzr.zip

    Storage / SMART / improved support for SanDisk X300s SSDs
    Motherboard / SPD / extended DDR3 memory module information
    Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron N3010
    Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E5-2696 v3
    sensor support for Dell SMI of OptiPlex 7040
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Sabertooth Z170 Series, Z170-Pro


----------



## stasio (Feb 20, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.60.3768 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3768_z3q7pswkym.zip

    new page: Display / Vulkan
    Benchmark Results Manager / Copy and Copy All in right-click menu
    extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for Vulkan)
    Intel Processor Number detection for Atom x5-Z8330
    Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon D-1571
    sensor support for Dell SMI of OptiPlex 3040


----------



## stasio (Feb 29, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.60.3776 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3776_ys3d6czfqm.zip

    ACPI Browser / support for up to 10000 ACPI node siblings
    ACPI driver support for Windows 10 Build 14267+
    improved support for AMD Summit Ridge CPU
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus A88XM-A/USB 3.1, B150M-E, B150M-ET M2, EX-B150M-V5
    motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA E179
    motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7A12
    fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-6900K


----------



## stasio (Mar 7, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.60.3782 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3782_jg7sq8fbkt.zip

    revamped misc fan, misc pump sensor indexing
    Hardware Monitoring / new items: Fan #15 .. Fan #40 fans
    identification of AMD Athlon X4 8xx (aka Carrizo)
    GPU VRAM voltage, current and power measurement for AMD Tonga, Amethyst
    GPU VDDC and VRAM voltage, current and power measurement for AMD Fiji
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7883


----------



## stasio (Mar 15, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.60.3788 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3788_bzn8m5rtgy.zip

    support for ACPI 6.1
    Motherboard / ACPI / extended LPIT table details
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 920MX (GM108M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 930MX (GM108M)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro M6000 24GB (GM200GL)
    GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla M4 (GM206GL)
    extended reference OpenGL Extensions list
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus A88XM-ET, A88X-Plus/USB 3.1, B150M-C/BR, B150M-F Plus, H110M-C/HDMI, H110M-CS, H110M-KS R1, PIO-B150M, Q170M2/CDM/SI
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 7


----------



## stasio (Mar 22, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.70.3800*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme570.exe
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme570.zip

    AVX and FMA accelerated FP32 and FP64 ray tracing benchmarks
    Vulkan API information for graphics accelerators
    Support for Microsoft Windows 10 Redstone RS1 Insider Preview
    Improved support for AMD Zen Summit Ridge CPUs
    Improved support for Intel Kaby Lake CPUs
    Sensor support for Corsair AXi power supply units
    Corsair Link sensor support
    Support for Corsair Strafe, Logitech G13, Logitech G19, Logitech G19s RGB LED keyboards
    Support for Corsair, Logitech, Razer RGB LED mice
    Improved support for Koolance and T-Balancer sensor devices
    Support for multiple pages in Logitech Arx and RemoteSensor
    ACPI 6.1 support
    Kingston SSDNow UV300, Samsung CM871, Samsung PM871 SSD support
    GPU details for AMD Radeon R5 340X and Radeon R7 350X
    GPU details for NVIDIA GeForce 920MX, GeForce 930MX and GeForce 940MX

https://forums.aida64.com/topic/3310-aida64-v570-is-out/


----------



## stasio (Mar 27, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.70.3805 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3805_hjv9dq6xtp.zip

    NZXT GRID+ V2 sensor support
    anti-virus software support for Kaspersky 2016
    firewall software support for Kaspersky 2016
    Preferences / Stability / new option: Asetek LC sensor support
    Preferences / Stability / new option: GRID+ V2 sensor support
    Storage / SMART / improved support for SanDisk X300 SSDs
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-6660U
    Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E5-2603 v4, E5-2609 v4, E5-2620 v4, E5-2630 v4, E5-2640 v4, E5-2650 v4, E5-2660 v4, E5-2680 v4, E5-2683W v4, E5-2687W v4, E5-2689 v4, E5-2690 v4, E5-2695 v4, E5-2696 v4, E5-2697 v4, E5-2698 v4
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Sabertooth Z97 Series


----------



## stasio (Apr 1, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.70.3811 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3811_nw6r5gspbt.zip

    extended physical CPU information for Intel Broadwell-E/EN/EP/EX
    improved bank switching on Corsair HXi and RMi PSUs
    improved fan RPM measurement for Corsair HXi and RMi PSUs
    improved fan RPM measurement for Corsair Link-connected PSUs
    improved fan RPM measurement for Thermaltake DPS-G PSU
    motherboard specific sensor info for Apple MacBook Air 5.1 (Mid 2012)
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5-6350HQ
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7-6770HQ, 6870HQ, 6970HQ
    Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon D-1557, D-1567, D-1577
    Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E3-1515M v5, E3-1545M v5, E3-1575M v5
    fixed: RGB LED support for Corsair Strafe RGB keyboard
    fixed: lockup on MSI X99 and Z170 motherboards (while SMBus D21, D22, D23 device access)
    fixed: lockup on MSI MS-7978, 7984, 7A12 (while SMBus D29 device access)


----------



## stasio (Apr 10, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.70.3820 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3820_hbr3jwp4ym.zip

  Preferences / HW Monitoring / new option: current decimal digits
  Preferences / HW Monitoring / new option: power decimal digits
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti (GM107)
  GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro M2000 (GM206GL)
  GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro M5500 (GM204GL)
  improved Lenovo motherboard identification (AMI BIOS)
  improved support for AMD Summit Ridge CPU
  physical CPU information for AMD Bristol Ridge
  extended physical CPU information for AMD Stoney Ridge
  Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E5-2608L v4, E5-2618L v4, E5-2623 v4, E5-2628L v4, E5-2630L v4, E5-2637 v4, E5-2643 v4, E5-2648L v4, E5-2650L v4, E5-2658 v4, E5-2667 v4, E5-2675 v3, E5-2697A v4, X5679
  improved stopped fan handling for Corsair AXi, HXi, RMi PSUs
  improved stopped fan handling for Corsair Link-connected PSUs
  improved stopped fan handling for Thermaltake DPS-G PSU
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus A88XM-E/USB 3.1, A88XM-ET Series, B150M-V Plus, H110M-A/M.2, H110M-HS, M5A78L-M Plus, M5A78L-M Plus/USB3, N3700T, Q170T
  motherboard specific sensor info for Intel NUC6i3SY, NUC6i5SY, NUC6i7SY Series
  fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E5-2603 v4, E5-2609 v4, E5-2620 v4, E5-2643 v3, E5-2698 v4


----------



## stasio (Apr 18, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.70.3827 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3827_f2rjxb6znw.zip

  Hardware Monitoring / new item: Power Supply voltage
  Storage / SMART / improved support for Kingston HyperX Savage SSDs
  improved support for NVMe SSDs with StorNvme driver
  extended CPUID features (Read Processor ID)
  extended CPUID features (SGX Launch Configuration)
  extended CPUID features (Time Stamp Counter Adjust)
  extended CPUID features (User-Mode Instruction Prevention)
  AX206 LCD hot-plug support
  fixed: core count detection for AMD Bulldozer family processors


----------



## stasio (Apr 26, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.70.3833 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3833_pw8tfnvy3g.zip

  Hardware Monitoring / improved DIMM slot numbering scheme
  System Stability Test / extended sensor slots (from 12 to 14)
  sensor support for Dell SMI of OptiPlex 7440 Series
  extended Dell SMI temperature sensor slots from 5 to 8
  motherboard specific sensor info for Dell XPS 15 9550
  fixed: LCD re-init after resuming from sleep and standby


----------



## stasio (May 5, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.70.3837 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3837_xdv3fcj7pk.zip

extended reference OpenCL Extensions list (for Kaby Lake)
extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for Kaby Lake)
VIA Processor Number detection for Eden X4 C4250
motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7991
fixed: original CPU clock detection for AMD FX-8320E, 8370, 8370E
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Dell XPS 15 9550
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7635, 7636, 7637, 7638, 7640, 7642, 7672, 7676, 7678, 7680, 7681


----------



## stasio (May 9, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.70.3841 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3841_snt5wd8rzm.zip

  Hardware Monitoring / new items: Pump #1, Pump #2 voltages
  Hardware Monitoring / new items: Pump #1, Pump #2 powers
  revamped misc fan, misc pump sensor handling
  sensor support for AquaStream Ultimate
  extended sensor support for AquaStream XT, PowerAdjust 2, PowerAdjust 3
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus H110M-C D3/BR, H110M-CS/BR, H110M-E/M.2, H110S1, H170I-Pro, N3050T R2.0, Q170I-Plus
  motherboard specific sensor info for Intel NUC6i7KY Series
  VIA Processor Number detection for Eden C1050, Eden X4 C4450


----------



## stasio (May 11, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.70.3843 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3843_pcxl7fysvd.zip

preliminary GPU information for AMD Polaris 10 (Ellesmere)
preliminary GPU information for AMD Polaris 11 (Baffin)
preliminary GPU information for AMD Vega 10 (Greenland)
preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 (GP104)
improved memory type detection for AMD GPUs
Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium D1519
Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon D-1529, D-1539, D-1559
extended sensor support for AquaStream Ultimate
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7881, 7882, 7883, 7885 (too low Vcore)


----------



## stasio (May 17, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.70.3849 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3849_fd2xr4htzm.zip

  Display / GPU / ASIC Quality information for AMD R7xx+
  Display / GPU / ASIC Quality information for nVIDIA Fermi, Kepler, Maxwell
  Devices / USB Devices / device revision information
  preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8605E sensor chip
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus B150I Pro Gaming/Aura, B150I Pro Gaming/WiFi/Aura
  improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
  fixed: SMBus support for AMD Carrizo FM2+


----------



## stasio (May 23, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.70.3854 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3854_tr5kpjg1hw.zip

  Display / GPU / video memory vendor information for AMD R7xx+
  Display / GPU / video memory vendor information for nVIDIA GPUs
  RGB LED / support for Corsair K65 Lux RGB keyboard
  RGB LED / support for Corsair K65 RGB RapidFire keyboard
  RGB LED / support for Corsair K70 Lux RGB keyboard
  RGB LED / support for Corsair K70 RGB RapidFire keyboard
  extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for nVIDIA GP104)
  GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla M6 (GM204GL)
  GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla M40 (GM200GL)
  improved GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 (GP104)
  CorsairLinkReadWriteGuard semaphore to protect Corsair PSU and water cooler sensor code
  motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7A20, 7A21
  fixed: Disk Benchmark / Read Test Suite / copy to Clipboard
  fixed: RGB LED support for Corsair K70 keyboard with FW v2.x
  fixed: CancelIo entry point issue under Windows 95


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 23, 2016)

stasio said:


> *AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.70.3854 Beta*
> 
> fixed: CancelIo entry point issue under Windows 95



wowzers that's something


----------



## stasio (Jun 2, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.70.3861 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3861_k5jq6ctwsb.zip

Hardware Monitoring / new items: System Agent Multiplier, System Agent Clock
Sensor Icons / support for currents and powers
Sensor Icons / support for CPU Multiplier, CPU FSB, HyperTransport Multiplier, North Bridge Multiplier, Master Volume, Estimated Battery Time, Fraps, RTSS FPS, PSU voltage
Computer / Overclock / System Agent Clock information
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 940MX (GM107M)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 720 (GF108)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 720 (GK107)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 (GP104)
GPU information for nVIDIA GRID M3-3020 (GM107GL)
GPU information for nVIDIA GRID M60 (GM204GL)
GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla P100 (GP100)
preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GP102, GP106, GP107, GP108
extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for nVIDIA GP104)
motherboard specific sensor info for Apple MacBook 8.1 (Early 2015)
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus B150M-A/M.2, BM6AD/BM1AD/BP1AD, H110-4S R2.0
fixed: Sensor Icons / North Bridge Clock, Processes, Battery voltage, Battery Input voltage items display
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus H110M-E/M.2
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 970A, 990FXA, 990XA, A55, A75 Series
fixed: redundant Vulkan devices


----------



## stasio (Jun 13, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.70.3869 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3869_wc2mxv4bdy.zip

• Storage / SMART / improved support for Kingston SSDNow UV400 SSDs
• improved stopped fan handling for nVIDIA GPUs
• CPU current and power measurement for select Asus motherboards
• sensor support for Dell SMI of Precision Tower 3420, Precision Tower 3620, Precision Tower 5810, Precision Tower 7910
• motherboard specific sensor info for Asus X99-Deluxe II
• motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA Z170 Classified K (E178)
• identification of Intel Xeon E7 v4 (aka Broadwell-EX)
• extended physical CPU information for AMD Bristol Ridge, Stoney Ridge
• Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E3-1558L v5, E3-1565L v5, E3-1578L v5, E3-1585 v5, E3-1585L v5, E5-2679 v4
• preliminary GPU information for AMD Radeon RX 470 (Polaris 10 Pro)
• preliminary GPU information for AMD Radeon RX 480 (Polaris 10 XT)
• fixed: identification of Intel Skylake-H
• fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Dell Vostro 1500


----------



## stasio (Jun 18, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.70.3875 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3875_kq6hzbsg2p.zip

  Display / GPU / bus interface load measurement for nVIDIA GPUs
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Rampage V Edition 10, Strix X99 Gaming, X99-A II, X99-M WS/SE
  extended CPUID features (Control-flow Enforcement Technology)
  GPU information for AMD FirePro W2100 (Oland)
  GPU core voltage measurement for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 and 1080
  fixed: lockup on Supermicro X10SRA-F (while SMBus D20..2F device access)
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA Z170 Classified K (E178)


----------



## stasio (Jun 24, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.70.3879 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3879_rjn5ydm9tp.zip

  Hardware Monitoring / new item: PCH +1.8 V voltage
  fixed: GPU core voltage measurement for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 and 1080
  fixed: lockup on Supermicro X10SRA-F (while detecting sensors)
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Dell Vostro 1500


----------



## stasio (Jun 28, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.75.3900*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme575.exe
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme575.zip

AVX2 and FMA accelerated 64-bit benchmarks on Intel Kaby Lake and Broadwell-E/EN/EP/EX CPUs
Support for Microsoft Windows 10 Redstone RS1 Insider Preview build 14372
AquaStream Ultimate and NZXT GRID+ V2 sensor support
Improved Corsair Link sensor support
Support for Kingston SSDNow UV400 SSDs
Improved support for AMD Zen Summit Ridge CPUs
Preliminary support for AMD Radeon RX 470 and Radeon RX 480 GPUs
GPU details for NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070, GeForce GTX 1080 and Tesla P100
https://forums.aida64.com/topic/3401-aida64-v575-is-out/


----------



## stasio (Jul 6, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.75.3908 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3908_typ2jzcb9x.zip

  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 (GP106)
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 for Notebooks (GP104M)
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 for Notebooks (GP104M)
  extended GPU information for AMD Fiji
  extended GPU information for AMD Radeon RX 470 (Polaris 10 Pro)
  extended GPU information for AMD Radeon RX 480 (Polaris 10 XT)
  native GPU clock measurement for AMD Polaris
  improved GPU utilization measurement for AMD Polaris
  GPU I2C support for AMD Polaris
  Display / GPU / AMD OverDrive7 clock levels list for Tonga, Fiji, Polaris
  Display / GPGPU / support for nVIDIA CUDA 8.0 RC
  improved SMBus support for Intel Sandy Bridge-E, Ivy Bridge-E
  improved SMBus support for Intel Haswell-E, Broadwell-E
  preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8665E sensor chip
  motherboard specific sensor info for Lenovo ThinkCentre M800
  identification of AMD A12-9xxx (aka Bristol Ridge)
  chipset information for Intel Kaby Lake-WS IMC
  fixed: ECC state detection for Intel Skylake IMC, Kaby Lake IMC
  fixed: NZXT GRID+ V2 sensor support
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H
  fixed: anti-virus software support for Kaspersky 2016
  fixed: firewall software support for Kaspersky 2016
  fixed: original GPU and memory clock detection for AMD Polaris
  fixed: PCH temperature measurement on Intel Wellsburg C612/X99


----------



## stasio (Jul 14, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.75.3916 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3916_d2wq5vbtgm.zip

RemoteSensor LCD / JSON API via /api URL
extended CPUID features (APM Power Reporting)
extended CPUID features (Connected Standby)
extended CPUID features (Running Average Power Limit)
preliminary support for AMD Naples CPU
preliminary support for AMD Snowy Owl CPU
extended chipset information for AMD Carrizo, Bristol Ridge, Stoney Ridge
extended chipset information for Intel Broadwell IMC, Broadwell-H IMC, Kaby Lake IMC, Skylake IMC,
extended and fixed chipset information for Intel Broadwell-E IMC, Haswell-E IMC, Ivy Bridge-E IMC, Sandy Bridge-E IMC
identification of Intel Core i3/i5/i7-7000 Series (aka Kaby Lake-U)
identification of Intel Core m3/i5/i7-7000 Series (aka Kaby Lake-Y)
improved power measurement for AMD Kaveri, Bald Eagle, Godavari
chipset information for AMD K17 (Zen Summit Ridge) FCH
chipset information for AMD K17 (Zen Summit Ridge) IMC
chipset information for AMD K17.1 (Zen Raven Ridge) FCH
chipset information for AMD K17.1 (Zen Raven Ridge) IMC
chipset information for AMD Promontory ASM2016
SMBus support for AMD K17 (Zen Summit Ridge) FCH
SMBus support for AMD K17.1 (Zen Raven Ridge) FCH
Display / GPU / AMD PowerTune information for Tonga, Fiji, Polaris
Display / GPU / AMD PowerPlay7 clock levels list for Carrizo, Bristol Ridge, Stoney Ridge
Display / GPU / extended AMD PowerPlay7 information
improved GPU clock measurement for AMD Polaris
native memory clock measurement for AMD Polaris
native GPU utilization measurement for AMD Carrizo, Bristol Ridge, Stoney Ridge
monitor information / improved vendor and model name detection
motherboard specific sensor info for Lenovo SkyBay
fixed: GPU current and power measurement for AMD Fiji


----------



## stasio (Jul 18, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.75.3920 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3920_g7vnfxp3bs.zip

  Sensor Icons / support for GPU Clock, GPU Shader Clock, GPU Memory Clock
  improved NZXT GRID+ V2 sensor support
  motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte P110 Series
  fixed: slow startup with Adaptec RAID
  fixed: chipset information for AMD 8xx, 9xx, SR56xx Series
  fixed: SMBus loop count for Intel Haswell-E, Broadwell-E is back to 10000


----------



## stasio (Jul 25, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.75.3926 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3926_p5whndm3fy.zip

System Stability Test / warning message when previous session terminated unexpectedly
new command-line option: /SST
new command-line option: /SSTDUR
GPU information for Intel Kaby Lake
extended GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 (GP106)
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus EX-B150M-V, Q170-4S R2.0, Q170M-CM-B
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock E3V5 WS
removed: Access_CorsairLink mutex


----------



## stasio (Jul 29, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.75.3930 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3930_k7jsmv2ncd.zip

  extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for ForceWare 369.00)
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 3GB (GP106)
  GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 for Notebooks (GP106M)
  GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro P5000 (GP104GL)
  GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro P6000 (GP102GL)
  GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla P100-PCIE-16GB (GP100GL)
  GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla P100-SXM2-16GB (GP100GL)
  GPU information for nVIDIA Titan X (GP102)
  SPD memory information for Toshiba Qosmio X300 notebook
  improved sensor support for Corsair H80i v2, H100i v2, H115i (Asetek VI)
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus EX-H110M-V, H110M-C2, J1800I-C/DVI, J1800I-C/EDP, Q170S1
  fixed: CPU power measurement for Intel Bay Trail, Cherry Trail, Braswell
  fixed: Adaptec RAID support


----------



## stasio (Aug 6, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.75.3937 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3937_q8gdb6tfxn.zip

  RGB LED / support for CUE interface for Corsair keyboards and mice
  Hardware Monitoring / new item: HAMP fan
  identification of AMD A6/A9/E2-9xxx (aka Stoney Ridge)
  identification of DDR4-3466, DDR4-3666, DDR4-3733, DDR4-3866, DDR4-4133, DDR4-4266 memory modules
  identification of Corsair Vengeance LED memory module family
  improved identification of Corsair Dominator Platinum memory module family
  improved identification of Corsair Vengeance LPX memory module family
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus 970 Pro Gaming/Aura
  motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 990FX-Gaming
  motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7A16, MS-7A54
  fixed: RGB LED support for Corsair mice with FW v2.x
  fixed: identification of Intel Skylake-H MB
  fixed: Bristol Ridge, Summit Ridge SPD SMBus support
  fixed: chipset information for AMD Bristol Ridge IMC
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Rampage V Edition 10, Strix X99 Gaming, X99-A II, X99-Deluxe II
  fixed: lockup on MSI MS-7A16 (while SMBus D21, D22, D23 device access)


----------



## stasio (Aug 10, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.75.3940 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3940_c3gbmn6qvs.zip

  GPU information for AMD Radeon RX 460 (Polaris 11)
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Z170-WS
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock Z170 Extreme3, Z170 Extreme4, Z170 Extreme6, Z170 Extreme7


----------



## stasio (Aug 18, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.75.3945 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3945_mvxkt2cw9s.zip

Logitech LCD / improved API DLL path detection
extended GPU information for AMD Radeon RX 460 (Polaris 11)
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Crosshair III Formula, Crosshair IV Series, Crosshair V Formula Series, Rampage V Edition 10, Strix X99 Gaming, X99-A II, X99-Deluxe II, Z170-WS


----------



## stasio (Sep 8, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.75.3958 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3958_ncp6bwrt8j.zip

  Disk Benchmark / DPI scaling
  Report Wizard / flat design
  HTML reports now include benchmark bars
  revamped MHTML report benchmark bars
  unified icons set
  identification of Intel Celeron J3355, J3455 (aka Apollo Lake-D)
  identification of Intel Celeron N3350, N3450 (aka Apollo Lake-M)
  identification of Intel Core i5-7xxx (aka Kaby Lake-S)
  identification of Intel Core i7-7xxx (aka Kaby Lake-S)
  identification of Intel Pentium J4205 (aka Apollo Lake-D)
  identification of Intel Pentium N4200 (aka Apollo Lake-M)
  identification of Intel Xeon E3-12xx v6 (aka Kaby Lake-S WS)
  physical CPU information for Intel Apollo Lake
  GPU information for Intel Apollo Lake
  HD Audio codec information for Intel Apollo Lake
  preliminary chipset information for Intel Apollo Lake
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M32CD, N3050I-CM-A
  motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA E097
  motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7A45, 7A46
  fixed: crash while enumerating Windows Updates
  fixed: GPU VRM voltage measurement for ON NCP81022


----------



## stasio (Sep 13, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.75.3963 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3963_w9yrfp2mtq.zip

  hot keys to control various hardware monitoring features
  Preferences / new page: Hardware Monitoring / Hot Keys
  Preferences / optimized panel open time
  CPUID Panel / flat design
  Cache and Memory Benchmark / flat design
  GPGPU Benchmark / flat design
  RGB brightness control for Matrix Orbital GX LCD
  NZXT GRID+ V2 sensor support under pre-Win10
  SPD memory information for Supermicro X8DAH Series motherboard
  extended CPUID features (SpeedShift)
  fixed: GPU information for AMD Radeon RX 460 (Polaris 11)
  fixed: chipset information for Intel Apollo Lake


----------



## stasio (Sep 22, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.75.3970 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3970_x6ydz4mvsj.zip

preliminary support for DPI scaling
Hardware Monitoring / new items: Battery #2, Battery #2 Input, Battery #2 Output voltages
Hardware Monitoring / new item: Battery #2 Output current
Hardware Monitoring / new items: Battery #2, Battery #2 Output powers
Hardware Monitoring / new item: Battery #2 Charge Rate
improved support for Intel NVMe SSDs
sensor support for Dell SMI of OptiPlex 3046
GPU power measurement for AMD Hawaii, Bonaire, Saturn, Tonga, Amethyst, Fiji, Polaris
extended CPUID features (AVX-512 FMAPS)
extended CPUID features (AVX-512 NNI)
waking GPUs up at startup disabled on AMD GPUs with OpenCL driver v1573.4 due to driver bug
temporary workaround for Intel Apollo Lake BCLK measurement


----------



## stasio (Sep 27, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.75.3976 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3976_vqf3nyxg9d.zip

  anti-virus software support for 360 Total Security
  anti-virus software support for Kaspersky 2017
  firewall software support for Kaspersky 2017
  Hardware Monitoring / new item: SLI Status
  Display / Monitor / pixel density information
  Mad Catz LCD / support for 9 pages
  motherboard specific sensor info for Asus B150M-ET M2 Series
  fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Supermicro X8DA3/X8DT3, X8DAH, X8DTH Series
  fixed: identification of AMD Athlon 5xxx (aka Kabini FS1b)
  fixed: identification of AMD Sempron 2xxx, 3xxx (aka Kabini FS1b)
  GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro P2000 (GP106GL)
  GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro P4000 (GP104GL)
  GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla P40 (GP102GL)
  fixed: Corsair HXi and RMi PSU monitoring after resuming from sleep or standby
  fixed: Enermax Digifanless PSU monitoring after resuming from sleep or standby
  fixed: Thermaltake DPS-G PSU monitoring after resuming from sleep or standby
  removed: Preferences / General / icons style option


----------



## stasio (Oct 4, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.75.3981 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3981_c4ysvwp9hq.zip

Monitor Diagnostics / DPI scaling
RGB LED / support for Corsair and Razer mousepads
Display / GPGPU / support for nVIDIA CUDA 8.0
Storage / SMART / special support for Samsung PM851, SanDisk X400 SSDs
Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E5-2698A v3
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus ROG Tytan G30AK
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus B150 Pro Gaming, H170 Pro Gaming, Z170 Pro Gaming Series


----------



## stasio (Oct 20, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.75.3990 Beta
*
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3990_cxyv6gwf3r.zip

improved support for AMD Summit Ridge CPU
anti-virus software support for Avira Antivirus v15
chipset information for Intel Union Point PCH
SMBus support for Intel Union Point PCH
HD Audio codec information for Intel Union Point PCH
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 (GP107)
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti (GP107)
sensor support for Dell SMI of Vostro 5468
preliminary sensor support for ITE IT8686E, IT8785E
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus J3455M-E, M5A97/SI, P10S WS, VC66, VC66R
motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA E995
improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
fixed: HD Audio codec detection disabled on MS Surface Book and Surface Pro 4


----------



## stasio (Oct 25, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.80.4000*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme580.exe
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme580.zip

    AVX and FMA accelerated 64-bit benchmarks for AMD A-Series Bristol Ridge APUs
    Global hotkeys to switch between LCD pages, start/stop logging, show/hide the SensorPanel
    Proper DPI scaling to better support high-resolution LCD and OLED displays
    Corsair and Razer RGB LED mousepad support
    Microsoft Windows 10 Redstone RS2 Insider Preview support
    Improved support for AMD Zen Summit Ridge CPUs
    Improved support for Intel Apollo Lake SoCs
    Support for Samsung PM851 and SanDisk X400 SSDs
    Improved support for Intel NVMe SSDs
    CUDA 8.0 support
    GPU details for AMD Radeon RX 400 Series
    GPU details for NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050, GeForce GTX 1050 Ti and GeForce GTX 1060

https://www.aida64.com/news/pr/aida64-v580-press-release


----------



## stasio (Oct 30, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.80.4005 Beta*

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_4005_msw6drtz3y.zip

    Hardware Monitoring / misc temperature slots expanded from 30 to 99
    identification of Intel Atom x5-E39xx, x7-E39xx (aka Apollo Lake-I)
    sensor support for Nuvoton NCT6795D, NCT5565D
    motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7A57
    extended and fixed GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 (GP107)
    extended and fixed GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti (GP107)
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock Z170 OC Formula
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus 9-Series
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus H97-Pro Gamer, Z97-Pro Gamer, Z170M-Plus
    fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron J3355, J3455
    fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium J4205
    fixed: SMBus support for Intel Sandy Bridge-E, Ivy Bridge-E, Haswell-E, Broadwell-E


----------



## stasio (Nov 7, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.80.4010 Beta
*
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_4010_sf4mprv7tx.zip

Storage / SMART / improved support for SanDisk Z400s SSDs
improved support for Intel Apollo Lake SoC
fixed: anti-spyware software support for Malwarebytes Anti-Malware


----------



## stasio (Nov 18, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.80.4015 Beta *

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_4015_t9rvjw6cxn.zip 

Motherboard / BIOS / SMBIOS version information
    improved support for Intel Apollo Lake SoC
    improved support for Samsung NVMe SSDs with Samsung driver v2.0
    optimized benchmarks for Intel Apollo Lake SoC
    improved DIMM thermal sensor support
    Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3-7350K
    Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E5-2699A v4
    motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7974, 7A15, 7A58, 7A59, 7A62, 7A63, 7A64, 7A65, 7A67, 7A68, 7A69, 7A71, 7A72, 7A75, 7A98
    motherboard specific sensor info for Soyo B150 Combo+ MX
    fixed: CPUID Panel / scaling issues when custom DPI level is used
    fixed: Cache & Memory Benchmark / scaling issues when custom DPI level is used
    fixed: GPGPU Benchmark / scaling issues when custom DPI level is used
    fixed: chipset information for Intel Sandy Bridge-E IMC, Ivy Bridge-E IMC, Haswell-E IMC, Broadwell-E IMC
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Z170I Pro Gaming


----------



## stasio (Nov 29, 2016)

*AIDA64 Extreme Edition v5.80.4021 Beta *

http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_4021_jbwf9mhx8n.zip

Hardware Monitoring / new items: NIC1..NIC8 WLAN Signal Strength
temporary workaround for Intel Skylake-E/EN/EP/EX BCLK measurement
Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E5-2699R v4
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus IX Hero
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 3GB (GP104)
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI 200-Series


----------

